# Nelson and Jenn's wonderful journey...



## jenn&nelsonrego

In need of guidance...

So most of you know the deal with my fertility problems....   

We went to a specialist today (10 vials of blood later... ) and they are going to do some more IUI but way more technical than just the first three rounds of  Clomid for 5 days, IUI on days 14 and 16 of cycle...  I have to take a bunch of hormones, go for bloodwork, more hormones, bloodwork and baseline ultrasound, more bloodwork, injectable hormones, another ultrasound, then the IUI, then bloodwork, bloodwork, bloodwork, (hopefully a pregnancy at this point)...    

Where my issue lies is that we had said that we would do the IUI's but not go as far as IVF.  First of all, a round of IVF can cost around $10,000 and we don't have that and second, I cannot see going to such lengths to create a child when there are so many children who need loving parents (that is not to say ANYTHING negative about those who choose IVF)...

So that was that.  After the IUI's (if it doesnt work) we were going to start adoption process....   

My issue is this, I found out my insurance will cover the IVF.  Which is great, I am really happy (and know how insanely lucky I am) to have such coverage.  But now, knowing that we will only have to put out about $500 in copays... It makes the decision harder....  I am wavering on my No IVF stance....  

Then the guilt kicks in... there are so many children who NEED homes, I dont NEED a biological child....  

It gets worse, then I start the whole "But what if there is a reason I dont know of why I have not become pregnant? Is there a higher power that thinks Nelson and I would not be good parents, are we really not ready.  I really do like our get up and go lifestyle, am I truly ready to give that up, will I even be a good mother, what if I mess this child up royally?..."  

It gets bad, my brain wont stop....  

So, I dont know what to do... I have talked to Nelson about this and he knows we will be good parents (glad he knows) and that, yes, there will be a ton of changes but all for the good....  

I guess I dont really know what my problem is, maybe I just need to be talked off the bridge...

Thanks for "listening".  You all ROCK!


----------



## rosiep

Jenn  

You are going to be a great Mom..no matter how that baby comes to you. I f you have the copay and want to exhaust all your options before adoption then by all means do so....You can always adopt your second or third baby. Please don't equate your body's inability to make babies with not having the means to to be a great parent...Remember..God works in mysterious ways....


----------



## wallyb

You're going to be a great mommy - 
no matter how - or when it happens.


----------



## NikkiPants

Oh, don't feel that any sort of higher power doesn't want you to have a child!  Nature is just silly soemtimes.  You and Nelson will be GREAT parents!  And you clearly want this very badly, which also says you two will be wonderful.  Don't feel guilty for wanting to try the IVF.  If insurance covers it and you want to try, I think you should!  Where I do support adoption fully and want to eventually adopt, I think you are entitled to do whatever you want and you shouldn't feel guilty at all!  And, hey, if the IVF works for you and you and Nelson decide you want another child, why not adopt then?!  That way you are doing everything you want.   
Just don't be hard on yourself


----------



## rpmdfw

You're going to be an AWESOME mom!

The fact that you're so worried about whether or not you're ready, I would say is a pretty good indicator that you're ready.  If you know what I mean.

On your other dilemma.  You've already answered it.  You decided no IVF.  You've said that you do not NEED a biological child, and would give a loving home to a child that needs one.  

What more is there to worry about?  If and only if the IUI doesn't work, you'll know what to do. You've made the decisions already, stop second guessing your instincts and put that $500 toward a nursery or a college fund for the adoptive child that you're going to love.

That's just my take on it, of course.  

Except for the awesome mom part.  Cuz that's true no matter what.


----------



## starann

Jenn...to put in a bit of rational....

Is there some higher power not 'giving' you a child because you will be a bad mother?
Is there a higher power who gives drug addicts and child molesters and other currently bad parents the chance to have children because they will be good parents?

Sadly you have some bad plumbing.  I think you will make a GREAT mom.  

As for how you will become a mom, that is up to you!  I have a friend who has a Portugese hubby and they had difficulty getting preggo (not to the extent you have, they now have a beautiful 1yo lil girl).  His family was not so open to adoption.  I'm not saying Nelson's are the same way.  I'm sure you are the kind of girl who really can give a flip less what others think.  There is no gaurentee the IVF will work....are you ok with dropping the $500 copay?

Each method of being a mommy has it's pro's and con's.  Make a list of both and see where it sits with you.

HUGS


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

I want to thank you all...  you made me cry!     But in all good ways.  You made me realize how lucky I am to have found such a great group of friends.   



rosiep said:


> Jenn
> 
> You are going to be a great Mom..no matter how that baby comes to you. I f you have the copay and want to exhaust all your options before adoption then by all means do so....You can always adopt your second or third baby. Please don't equate your body's inability to make babies with not having the means to to be a great parent...Remember..God works in mysterious ways....



Thanks Rosie!    I know God works in mysterious ways, I just wish he/she would stop making this so difficult.  It hurts pretty bad when I see a pregnant teenager walking down the street, knowing full well that she cannot give that child 1/2 of what I can....   I just dont understand why I have to go through all this...   Oh! Man...  I am doing the poor me thing again....  

Oh! BTW, 2nd or 3rd babies...  you can get 2nds and 3rds?     



wallyb said:


> You're going to be a great mommy -
> no matter how - or when it happens.



You are awesome Wally (don't tell anyone I think so)...   Thank you!  

You live close enough, I will make sure you get an invite to the baby shower!   



NikkiPants said:


> Oh, don't feel that any sort of higher power doesn't want you to have a child!  Nature is just silly soemtimes.  You and Nelson will be GREAT parents!  And you clearly want this very badly, which also says you two will be wonderful.  Don't feel guilty for wanting to try the IVF.  If insurance covers it and you want to try, I think you should!  Where I do support adoption fully and want to eventually adopt, I think you are entitled to do whatever you want and you shouldn't feel guilty at all!  And, hey, if the IVF works for you and you and Nelson decide you want another child, why not adopt then?!  That way you are doing everything you want.
> Just don't be hard on yourself



I know...      but it doesn't make the decision any easier...  I never thought it would be this tough...   

But thank you for your very kind words...   



rpmdfw said:


> You're going to be an AWESOME mom!
> 
> The fact that you're so worried about whether or not you're ready, I would say is a pretty good indicator that you're ready.  If you know what I mean.
> 
> On your other dilemma.  You've already answered it.  You decided no IVF.  You've said that you do not NEED a biological child, and would give a loving home to a child that needs one.
> 
> What more is there to worry about?  If and only if the IUI doesn't work, you'll know what to do. You've made the decisions already, stop second guessing your instincts and put that $500 toward a nursery or a college fund for the adoptive child that you're going to love.
> 
> That's just my take on it, of course.
> 
> Except for the awesome mom part.  Cuz that's true no matter what.



That does make sense...  The $500 could be used in so many ways...  better ways, some might say....   The thing with adoption is that it is not the easiest process...  I just feel like I am constantly being tested...  

I like what you said about instinct though...     That might be how I get myself out of this....   trusting my gut.

Thanks!  



starann said:


> Jenn...to put in a bit of rational....
> 
> Is there some higher power not 'giving' you a child because you will be a bad mother?
> Is there a higher power who gives drug addicts and child molesters and other currently bad parents the chance to have children because they will be good parents?
> 
> Sadly you have some bad plumbing.  I think you will make a GREAT mom.
> 
> As for how you will become a mom, that is up to you!  I have a friend who has a Portugese hubby and they had difficulty getting preggo (not to the extent you have, they now have a beautiful 1yo lil girl).  His family was not so open to adoption.  I'm not saying Nelson's are the same way.  I'm sure you are the kind of girl who really can give a flip less what others think.  There is no gaurentee the IVF will work....are you ok with dropping the $500 copay?
> 
> Each method of being a mommy has it's pro's and con's.  Make a list of both and see where it sits with you.
> 
> HUGS



Real good points, see, I knew I could count on all of you!    

Nelson is a little worried about his family's possible reaction...  but he doesn't care and quite frankly, neither do I...  I have talked to my family about it and they have said that they all have more than enough love to give to make up for any the child might not get from the other side...  

We have also made the decision that flavor (that is what my mom calls it) does not matter....  black, white, hispanic, green with orange stripes, pink polka dots... we do not care about the ethnicity of any child we adopt...   

Your right, I dont have a guarantee that the IVF would work... then I would be out the $500 that could have provided (for a day and a half  ) for another child....  

The good thing is, I have some time to think about it...  I think maybe 2 or 3 cycles of IUI worth...


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Jen, just want to pipe up and say that any child will be incredibly lucky to have you for a parent!

However you choose to become a Mom, you are going to be amazing.


----------



## TinkerChelle

Jenn, please do not ever doubt your ability to be a good Mom.  Not being able to get pregnant is so stressful that your brain works overtime and your hormones make you more emotional. Not being able to get pregnant DOES not mean that you aren't suppose to be a mother.  The roller coaster of infertility is not a fun ride.  Keep holding on!  As for IVF I would personally go for it!  What incredible insurance coverage.  If you are not ready to adopt then you are not ready to adopt.  It is a completely personal decision and you shouldn't feel selfish for trying IVF.  Good luck in whatever decision you make.  
I know how much it hurts.  I remember it seemed like pregnant women were following me.  Be kind and patient with yourself.  Also, don't forget to live your life.  That may sound strange but looking back I was so focused on not getting pregnant and the whole process of hormones, drugs, sperm, doctor's appointments, etc. that a couple of years went by and although life went on...I don't really remember enjoying day to day life.   

Anyway good luck and keep your chin up!


----------



## OokOofy

Only you know what is best. Why not give IVF a go and then if it doesn't work go the adoption route?

That being said, our DD was adopted from Central America. I love her to the depths of my soul and would not change a thing. I have been stern in thinking I should not consider pregnancy after adoption because I felt it unfair to my DD. But I find myself considering it..


----------



## OrlandoMike

Jenn,

You and Nelson will be great parents, stop those thoughts!  

Whatever you decide, I wish you the best!

You know my favorite kid in the whole world is adopted, as well as her brother!

If adoption is the path you choose, best of luck!


----------



## npmommie

Jenn I agree with the others you will be great parents to any child who comes your way, no matter the way they get to you.

as for the IVF, if you don't do it,will you always wonder what if?  
I think either way you go will be right for you, you will know in your heart what you really want to do.
good luck!


----------



## mykidsintow

OrlandoMike said:


> Jenn,
> 
> You and Nelson will be great parents, stop those thoughts!
> 
> Whatever you decide, I wish you the best!
> 
> You know my favorite kid in the whole world is adopted, as well as her brother!
> 
> If adoption is the path you choose, best of luck!



And who might that be???  HUH!?!?

I am going to PM you privately, babe


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Jenn, I have no answers for you, but I can offer you a   and an sympathetic ear.

I wanted kids for many years.  I finally got the right partner in terms of her being a good person and "mom" material.  However, she doesn't want kids.  I think that God put all of these special needs animals in my life instead of a child so that all of that love that I was so willing to pour into a child's life did not go to waste.  Lord knows, at least 6 out of our 7 have issues that most people would not wish to deal with.  These animals found the right home.  When the time is right, the right child will come into your life.  Just say your prayers and know that the answer is not always the one that you expect to find.


----------



## dustyraye

Jenn,

Please don't ever think that your inability to conceive is the universe's way of saying that you wouldn't make a good mother.  I'm an adopted child myself.  While no one is perfect, I have never ever felt that my parents shoudn't have been parents or that I ended up anywhere but where I was meant to be.  (OK, I don't know if that made sense, but I hope you see where I'm going with that.)

I don't think we have ever talked, but since I lurk more than I post, I feel like I've gotten a sense of a lot of the major players around here including you, and I have never had anything but a warm, friendly vibe from you.  I have no doubt that you will be a wonderful mother.

Like the PP, I have wanted kids for a long time.  And as an adoptee, I have always wanted to have someone that I was related to by blood, so it is important that at least one be my biological child.  Now that I am finally in a loving, stable relationship, my partner feels that that she is too old for babies.  I have struggled long and hard with wondering whether I will spend my golden years regreting the decision not to have a child.  As she has told me time and again, I have to follow my heart on that one.  

There is nothing wrong with wanting to have a child that is biologically your own.  And as an adopted child, I am obviously whole heartedly in favor of adopting.  For what it is worth, I know of several couples who struggled with infertility, finally decided to adopt, and then within a couple of years after adopting, were able to have a child.  So there's no reason why you have to give up on the idea of IVF entirely if you decide to move forward with adoption first.

Only you can know whether you should go forward with the IVF.  Listen to your heart.


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Jenn,
> You know my favorite kid in the whole world is adopted, as well as her brother!
> 
> If adoption is the path you choose, best of luck!



I was adopted!  


... And I have a brother!


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> I was adopted!
> 
> 
> ... And I have a brother!



Darn, my secret is out!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Darn, my secret is out!



*"Oh it's Twue.... it's twue.... it's twue!"*
-Madame Von Schtupp-


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Darn, my secret is out!





wallyb said:


> *"Oh it's Twue.... it's twue.... it's twue!"*
> -Madame Von Schtupp-



Mike is Wally's long lost brother?


----------



## kitsch4

Hi, Jenn.  I don't post here much at all, but I do lurk a lot, because everyone on here seems so great.  From what I have read from you, and b/c you have all your concerns, I can tell that you will be a great mommy!  The not-great moms wouldn't worry about things like that.  They wouldn't care.  You will be a wonderful mommy to YOUR child, no matter how that child comes into your life.

By the way, I was adopted as an infant, and my parents are my heroes!  Best wishes to you and Nelson.  You will be in my prayers.

Kit


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Mike is Wally's long lost brother?



Yep!   

Perhaps Jen and Nelson could adopt us!  Sort of like a two for one special!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Yep!
> 
> Perhaps Jen and Nelson could adopt us!  Sort of like a two for one special!



I'd ask which one is the good brother and which one is the evil brother, but I already know the answer to that one.


----------



## ChrizJen

Oh, Jen honey...   to you!
I'm sorry I didn't see this yesterday.
I just got a chance to read your post, and I have to say that you are definitely in one of "those situations"!
I can so totally feel for you right now!
First, let me say that although I don't really have an answer for you, I can tell you that I too began feeling like being a mom was just not something that God had in the plans for me...It's really really difficult to suffer month after month of failed attempts and still keep your chin up!  I know those awful thoughts that consume your days and keep you up at night.  I've been there.  But I have a feeling that you and your DH WILL be parents, and you'll be GREAT ones!!  

My first piece of advice is to follow your heart.  You won't go wrong.  
Jen and I went through many many months of failed IUI's before we finally decided (for sanity's sake and the sake of our financial future) that we needed to stop trying.  IVF was never an option for us because it was not covered, and we had already sunk so much money into the IUI's.  I'd have to say that if IVF had been an option, we probably would have given it a try.  
I can't say that this is the route you should take, but I certainly wouldn't judge you for trying! 
As for us, it just so happens that the situation that we're in now is EXACTLY where God wanted us to be.  
Try to lighten up on yourself.  You know in your heart that you and your DH are ready for this.  No matter how you go about becoming parents, you'll get there.  I know you have a strong faith in God.  Use that.  Talk to God.  And follow your heart.  It will lead you in the right direction.  

Good Luck, and keep us posted!  
-Christal

PS...Also, in regards to the issue of giving up your freedom to have a baby: This was something I also struggled with BIG TIME!!  I felt like a selfish oaf, but I wondered how I would ever be able to give up that freedom.  As soon as she was here, though, it was easy!  I love spending time with her, and when I want to pick up and go somewhere, I just take her along.  It's not as tough as you think it'll be.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

OrlandoMike said:


> Jenn,
> 
> You know my favorite kid in the whole world is adopted, as well as her brother!



Wally, did you miss this part?  Or are you ok with it?   



wallyb said:


> I was adopted!
> 
> 
> ... And I have a brother!



 



OrlandoMike said:


> Yep!
> 
> Perhaps Jen and Nelson could adopt us!  Sort of like a two for one special!



Sure!   

Just what I always wanted...  



rpmdfw said:


> I'd ask which one is the good brother and which one is the evil brother, but I already know the answer to that one.



We all do, Rob.


----------



## bubie2.5

At just $500.00 I would give the IVF a try.

Our partner and I chose adoption for our first child (we plan on having more) after trying IUI a few times. I just know that the first time my baby smiled at me I was totally in love, it was like my heart grew almost out of my chest. There's NO DOUBT he's ours.

I don't know you, but after reading a few of your posts I think you will be a good a caring mother. Good luck.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> I'd ask which one is the good brother and which one is the evil brother, but I already know the answer to that one.



Hey!   I'm good.
Well I'm good at some things.
And with a few stretching exercises I flipping great!


----------



## rosiep

kitsch4 said:


> Hi, Jenn.  I don't post here much at all, but I do lurk a lot, *because everyone on here seems so great*.  From what I have read from you, and b/c you have all your concerns, I can tell that you will be a great mommy!  The not-great moms wouldn't worry about things like that.  They wouldn't care.  You will be a wonderful mommy to YOUR child, no matter how that child comes into your life.
> 
> By the way, I was adopted as an infant, and my parents are my heroes!  Best wishes to you and Nelson.  You will be in my prayers.
> 
> Kit



I like you Kit....you should post more often.


----------



## BC Disney Lover

I also don't post here but do lurk. I find myself over on this board quite often and I love all of your sense of humor and I've also read some very touching stories.

When I got pregnant with my son the dr's were shocked that I was able to get pregnant because of hormone issues. My Dh and I were only 23 so we were ready to have kids but not desperate yet so we didn't really realize how long it took. I had had one complication after another with that pregnancy but 3 years later I wanted to do it again. I wasn't able to conceive the second time for a year and went to my dr. We were prepared  to do all the treatments you suggested. Luckily after 3 clomid treatments I was pregnant. If I hadn't conceived I would have tried IFV at least once. Since you only need to spend $500 I would try it and that way you don't have that "What if" question in the back of your mind. 

As for adoption, there are many children who need a great family and I would also look in to that process. I have heard of couples who struggle with fertility, start the adoption process only to find suddenly they're pregnant!

Good Luck!


----------



## rpmdfw

Exactly how many lurkers do we have?!?!?!? 

Seriously, all you lurkers should POST more!  We won't bite!  


(Well, Rosie might, but she's had her shots, so it's okay)


----------



## BC Disney Lover

To be honest, I never thought of visiting the Gay and Lesbian boards but one day a post caught my eye and I came over here. The rest of that day I read through tons of posts and love the banter back and forth and the fact that you seem like a family over here.  I loved reading through your Disney Wedding thread.


----------



## rpmdfw

BC Disney Lover said:


> To be honest, I never thought of visiting the Gay and Lesbian boards but one day a post caught my eye and I came over here. The rest of that day I read through tons of posts and love the banter back and forth and the fact that you seem like a family over here.  I loved reading through your Disney Wedding thread.



Cool!  I'm glad.   

And join in the banter.  It's fun.


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Wally, did you miss this part?  Or are you ok with it?
> 
> 
> I'm fine with it - I'm not pronoun polymorphic


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Jenn - I think the fact that your IVF would be covered is an excellent reason to try it.  If it doesn't work then you pursue adoption.  Or you have a biological baby and adopt another child later.  Or whatever.  There is almost never one perfect answer.  

My friend did an IVF cycle, it failed, they adopted a little girl.  Then she got pregnant with a biological DD about a year or so later.  You just never know.


----------



## NHdisneylover

Hi Jenn,
Count me as another person who frequently lurks but rarely posts (I am totally lacking in the wit and banter gene so figure my posts would be pathetic--but I love reading it ).  Anway, like hte others I also feel like I know ou from your posts and have to chime in with everyone else and tell you that you will be an awesome mom and please stop doubting yourself.   As to the question of IVF or adoption--well the only advice is to follow your heart (real origianl, I know).  Stop trying to be "logical" and jsut go with what feels right--it is okay to follow your gut (you will have to trust your insticnts often as a parent--might as well start now).  Best of luck to you no matter what you decide Children are very time consuming and stress induce and (for those who want them--I totally repsect those who do nto wnat to be parents making such a choice ) are also absolutely, positivly worth every lost moment of sleep and every greay hair My own tow "babies" are 10 and 12 at the moment--just turned in for the night and the thought for a breif moment toda ytaht I could have lost them was the worst feeling of terror I have ever expereinced.  The feel of you I have gotten form your posts is that you will love being a mom and any child will be lucky to be YOUR child (and Nelson's too!).


----------



## 2GirlsMama

I frequently lurk, but only post on ABD (going to China-HOORAY!).  I just want to offer support for difficulty becoming a mom.  My favorite people in the whole world were adopted...they are our daughters!  We went through the infertility thing, too and rode the emotional roller coaster.  It was very difficult and expensive.  

One night I decided since we couldn't have a baby, I would adopt another golden retriever.  I googled "adopt golden retriever" and the adoption agency's site was the first choice.  It was the first step on the road to the best thing that EVER happened to us.  Adoption is an amazing gift that is better than anything I can imagine.  Having two beautiful people call me Mama is a dream come true.  

So, whatever you decide, I hope that someone very soon looks at you and calls you Mama!!


----------



## kitsch4

rosiep said:


> I like you Kit....you should post more often.



Aww, thanks.  I like you, too, Rosie.  Maybe I'll give it a shot.


----------



## rosiep

kitsch4 said:


> Hi, Jenn.  I don't post here much at all, but I do lurk a lot, because everyone on here seems so great.   Kit





BC Disney Lover said:


> I also don't post here but do lurk. I find myself over on this board quite often and I love all of your sense of humor and I've also read some very touching stories.





NHdisneylover said:


> Hi Jenn,
> Count me as another person who frequently lurks but rarely posts (I am totally lacking in the wit and banter gene so figure my posts would be pathetic--but I love reading it )





2GirlsMama said:


> I frequently lurk, but only post on ABD



Every single one of you are welcome whether you post or not..but please know that we are a very welcoming group to newbies. People "let me in" here quicker than any other forum here at the Dis.
As for worrying you won't be funny or witty enough..Rob is pretty banal but we love him anyway...


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Hey!  That's my gay crush you're calling banal!


----------



## rosiep

Jack's girl is a pain too...and we still let her stay...


----------



## rosiep

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Hey!  That's my gay crush you're calling banal!



Why! There must be 3 or 4 Robs on this board..it was you who assumed that I meant "our" Rob......... 


(newbies note: this is fictional catty banter...we save the real stuff for Fridays)


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

kitsch4 said:


> Hi, Jenn.  I don't post here much at all, but I do lurk a lot, because everyone on here seems so great.
> Kit





BC Disney Lover said:


> I also don't post here but do lurk. I find myself over on this board quite often and I love all of your sense of humor and I've also read some very touching stories.





NHdisneylover said:


> Count me as another person who frequently lurks but rarely posts (I am totally lacking in the wit and banter gene so figure my posts would be pathetic--but I love reading it ).





2GirlsMama said:


> I frequently lurk, but only post on ABD





rosiep said:


> Every single one of you are welcome whether you post or not..but please know that we are a very welcoming group to newbies. People "let me in" here quicker than any other forum here at the Dis.
> As for worrying you won't be funny or witty enough..Rob is pretty banal but we love him anyway...



Yes, as Rosie said we would love to have you all stick around and post.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

rosiep said:


> Jack's girl is a pain too...and we still let her stay...



I'm one of the token straight girls.  If they were truly mean and hateful I wouldn't stick around.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> I'm one of the token straight girls.  If they were truly mean and hateful I wouldn't stick around.



 Same here....


----------



## BC Disney Lover

Thanks for the welcome everyone. You're stuck with me now!


----------



## rosiep

BC Disney Lover said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone. You're stuck with me now!



  yes! We roped another unsuspecting waif in!


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

Woo Hoo!


----------



## C&G'sMama

Jenn,


DP was "supposed" to the one to carry our children.  It took her several years to let go for me to carry (I never planned on it).  I've said before and I'll say again, I may be the bio mom but she's the "real" mom.  I love my children to death.  But she is "mommy".  She is the one they throw up on, that they run to when their scared, that goes to all of their appointments, that knows which specialist said what about which child and when.  (Don't get me wrong, I do a lot with my kids, but there's something about "mommy")

Do what's in your heart and don't let your head get in the way.


----------



## NHdisneylover

rosiep said:


> I like you Kit....you should post more often.





rpmdfw said:


> Exactly how many lurkers do we have?!?!?!?
> 
> Seriously, all you lurkers should POST more!  We won't bite!
> 
> 
> (Well, Rosie might, but she's had her shots, so it's okay)





rosiep said:


> Every single one of you are welcome whether you post or not..but please know that we are a very welcoming group to newbies. People "let me in" here quicker than any other forum here at the Dis.
> As for worrying you won't be funny or witty enough..Rob is pretty banal but we love him anyway...





Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan said:


> Yes, as Rosie said we would love to have you all stick around and post.



See--this (and the banter ) is why I like to hang out over here lurking

I do have to add a totally unrelated side note to Scott:  I sooo enjoyed reading about all the planning, etc. going into your wedding.  I didn't have the time to follow the thread always, but got lots of lovely bits and pieces.  It was so much fun and I felt like I knew you guys by the time it rolled around.  We were at WDW the week before and, of course, had to fit in lots of visits to Adventurers Club while we could.  I toyed with the idea of leaving a card there with a CM for you to let you know how much I enjoyed your posts and wish you and ROb all the best but figured  I would come off as a crazy stalker chick if I did!  So I am telling you now.


----------



## DVCajun

Wow, how did I miss this thread before now?  Oh, yeah, work and two little boys!!  

I can SO relate to your struggle!  I had a similar struggle about 10 years ago, and I completely "get" your feelings of inadequacy and failure, as well as the weirdness of the choices facing you.  My infertility was unexplained.  Lots of probing and scanning and blood tests never revealed a reason for my continued infertility.  I took hormones and produced scads of eggs.  (ex)DH's sperm was given a bath and dressed really nicely before sending them off via IUI to meet all of my very interested and happy eggs.  They never hit it off.

Then came the decision you're facing.  My insurance didn't cover IVF, but I could afford to pursue it.  My state of mind at this point was pretty low.  No one but another woman in the same situation can understand the devastation you're experiencing .... month after month of "maybe *this* month was The Month" followed by the inevitable let-down.  I thought I was going to lose my mind.  I couldn't leave my house without facing pregnant women in SCADS!   It seemed everyone but me was able to conceive.

I REALLY wanted to be pregnant.  I REALLY wanted a baby.  Which did I want more?  A baby.  My decision ultimately came down to which decision would lead to a baby with the most precision -- and that was through adoption.  I knew only too well that IVF is not a sure thing.  And it isn't without cost -- and I don't mean financial cost.  The hormone regimen is GRUELING.  We're talking daily needles for a long time.  And those aren't "nice" hormones.  They take a toll on you.  Then, you're facing yet another "maybe *this* month will be The Month" moment that could very well end with another NOPE.

I was relieved to close that chapter of my life and open the chapter that would lead me to the two little boys I was meant to have.  And let me tell you -- if there is any doubt in your mind that you could love a child given to you through adoption as opposed to given to you through conception -- put them to rest.  I bonded with my boys immediately -- in fact, it's safe to say I bonded with them before they were born.  It's just as much a miracle as carrying and birthing them yourself -- perhaps more so.  And miracles are always difficult to articulate, so I'll stop here on that one. Although I'd be glad to pontificate some more via PM if you're willing to listen.   

I have two boys, one white, one black.  I LOVE having a colorful family!  I tell my boys that we're VERY lucky that God built our family through adoption cuz now we have more than one color in our family.  Not like those biological-only families who are stuck with one, boring color.  

Best to you as you tackle this decision, Jenn.    No matter what you decide, I know you'll be fine.


----------



## rpmdfw

NHdisneylover said:


> See--this (and the banter ) is why I like to hang out over here lurking
> 
> I do have to add a totally unrelated side note to Scott:  I sooo enjoyed reading about all the planning, etc. going into your wedding.  I didn't have the time to follow the thread always, but got lots of lovely bits and pieces.  It was so much fun and I felt like I knew you guys by the time it rolled around.  We were at WDW the week before and, of course, had to fit in lots of visits to Adventurers Club while we could.  I toyed with the idea of leaving a card there with a CM for you to let you know how much I enjoyed your posts and wish you and ROb all the best but figured  I would come off as a crazy stalker chick if I did!  So I am telling you now.



Um. . . I THINK you mean me, but I'm Rob.  But I do frequently get called Scott.  Scott's fairly new to the DIS and wasn't posting before the wedding.  But we BOTH appreciate the sentiment.

So, thank you for the warm wishes.  If you were at the club the week before it closed, I'm surprised you didn't see us.  We were there as much as we could be for that last few weeks.  And trust me, in light of the wedding crashers, a card left at the club wouldn't have seemed too terrible at all!


----------



## NHdisneylover

rpmdfw said:


> Um. . . I THINK you mean me, but I'm Rob.  But I do frequently get called Scott.  Scott's fairly new to the DIS and wasn't posting before the wedding.  But we BOTH appreciate the sentiment.
> 
> So, thank you for the warm wishes.  If you were at the club the week before it closed, I'm surprised you didn't see us.  We were there as much as we could be for that last few weeks.  And trust me, in light of the wedding crashers, a card left at the club wouldn't have seemed too terrible at all!



Yes Rob, I do mean you Sorry 'bout that.  I was actually wondering as I typed that if I had the right name or the wrong one I went back through the thread--but of coruse you didn't bother to put your name on any of the posts! Pathetic given that I was saying I ahd read so many posts I felt like I know you!  I recognize you by your signature though.
We were at the club either Monday and Wednesday or Tuesday and Thursday that week--can't remember which.  I was too busy soaking in atmospehere and making sure I didn't lose Rio (my then 9 year old) in the crowd to look for anybody else--and we left by midnight (not night owls) so depending on your timing may have missed you all together.  It would have been nice to meet you though  If you saw a family leaving the library on Wednesday or Thursday with a little boy with tears streaming down his face who burst into full blown sobs and choked out "They're closing here and I love it and I will never be here again." when the kind CM asked what was wrong, that was us.  I gathered the CM had not encoutered many 9 year olds who were devistated over the closing of AC

Wedding crashers??!!??!!  Okay, I did not read anything post wedding (was on the MAgic nad then catching up on real life after the vacation).  Sounds, um, interesting. . .


----------



## wallyb

I wanted to leave my gift at the door 
and they wouldn't let me  




And the bow matched 
your colors and everything!


----------



## NHdisneylover

wallyb said:


> I wanted to leave my gift at the door
> and they wouldn't let me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the bow matched
> your colors and everything!



When Jenn posted asking guidance about how to go about having her "kid" I really do not think that is what she was talking about


----------



## rpmdfw

NHdisneylover said:


> Yes Rob, I do mean you Sorry 'bout that.  I was actually wondering as I typed that if I had the right name or the wrong one I went back through the thread--but of coruse you didn't bother to put your name on any of the posts!
> We were at the club either Monday and Wednesday or Tuesday and Thursday that week--can't remember which.  I was too busy soaking in atmospehere and making sure I didn't lose Rio (my then 9 year old) in the crowd to look for anybody else--and we left by midnight (not night owls) so depending on your timing may have missed you all together.  It would have been nice to meet you though  If you saw a family leaving the library on Wednesday or Thursday with a little boy with tears streaming down his face who burst into full blown sobs and choked out "They're closing here and I love it and I will never be here again." when the kind CM asked what was wrong, that was us.  I gathered the CM had not encoutered many 9 year olds who were devistated over the closing of AC



You'd be surprised.  There were a LOT of kids there those last few weeks.  One little girl of four who could do the salute and sing the song all by herself.  And search youtube for the video of the little boy named Christian dressed as Emil Bleehall helping sing "Don't go in the Lion's Cage Tonight" at the Hoopla.  It's a tear-jerker.    We probably did see you at some point, but the crowds were SO bad by then, who can really tell?

Funny story about the whole Rob/Scott thing.  Once the AC cast members knew us, we'd walk into the Main Salon and they'd say "Look, it's Rob and Scott!"   Several months later when we actually met Randy and Jodie (who are among our dearest friends now) they told us that every time that they heard that they would turn to each other and ask "Which one is Robin Scott, and what's the other guy's name?"     So we're kind of used it.


----------



## NHdisneylover

rpmdfw said:


> You'd be surprised.  There were a LOT of kids there those last few weeks.  One little girl of four who could do the salute and sing the song all by herself.  And search youtube for the video of the little boy named Christian dressed as Emil Bleehall helping sing "Don't go in the Lion's Cage Tonight" at the Hoopla.  It's a tear-jerker.    We probably did see you at some point, but the crowds were SO bad by then, who can really tell?
> 
> Funny story about the whole Rob/Scott thing.  Once the AC cast members knew us, we'd walk into the Main Salon and they'd say "Look, it's Rob and Scott!"   Several months later when we actually met Randy and Jodie (who are among our dearest friends now) they told us that every time that they heard that they would turn to each other and ask "Which one is Robin Scott, and what's the other guy's name?"     So we're kind of used it.



Cute story about Robin Scott I will have to play on youtube later and look for the adorable kids.  Can't now because I ahev to pick my own owns up from school.  It is raining--I don't want to go out (I maintian there needs to eb a stomping foot smilie) but it is only their second week of school in Germany and they are not quite up to taking the trams 
themselves 
see ya
(and Jen, I just KNOW that one way o rthe otehr you will be juggling your schedule around your own little ones soon--I do remember where this thread started )


----------



## rpmdfw

NHdisneylover said:


> I will have to play on youtube later and look for the adorable kids.



I found that video for you.  Here it is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY1zY7FQgIE


----------



## NHdisneylover

Oh my gosh that is sweet and funny Thanks for that


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

I just want to thank you all for your thoughts, prayers, and wonderful comments.   

I really appreciate everyone's stories, they made me realize that I am not alone.  This, like so many other things, has a way of making you feel like you are the only one going through it.  

I gave everything everybody said alot of thought.  I even considered adopting newly realized brothers Mike and Wally.     There were alot of pros and cons to that plan, however the kicker was that they each come with husbands and I do not need any additional husbands.    

So, I have come up with this so far...

For now, I am sticking with my no-IVF stance.  I, of course, retain the right to change my mind.    I simply cannot see "wasting" the $500 for a non-guarantee and I looked at some pictures of children waiting to be adopted and I know I have to try that if the IUI's don't work.

I want to thank you all again!  You came through in a big way when I needed you!   

    ​


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I just want to thank you all for your thoughts, prayers, and wonderful comments.
> 
> I really appreciate everyone's stories, they made me realize that I am not alone.  This, like so many other things, has a way of making you feel like you are the only one going through it.
> 
> I gave everything everybody said alot of thought.  I even considered adopting newly realized brothers Mike and Wally.     There were alot of pros and cons to that plan, however the kicker was that they each come with husbands and I do not need any additional husbands.
> 
> So, I have come up with this so far...
> 
> For now, I am sticking with my no-IVF stance.  I, of course, retain the right to change my mind.    I simply cannot see "wasting" the $500 for a non-guarantee and I looked at some pictures of children waiting to be adopted and I know I have to try that if the IUI's don't work.
> 
> I want to thank you all again!  You came through in a big way when I needed you!
> 
> ​



Jenn,

I'm glad that we were able to help you!   

Know that we're here whenever you need us.


----------



## NHdisneylover

Jenn--thanks for keeping us updated on where you are in the process--you will be in my thoughts over the comming weeks


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Jenn,
> 
> I'm glad that we were able to help you!
> 
> Know that we're here whenever you need us.



Does that only apply to Jenn or can I use you too? I have a bathroom that needs scrubbing....


----------



## ChrizJen

Jen,  to you on your decision.  I'm glad we were able to help you out a bit.  Most times it really does just take a little bit of discussion with people who've "been there".  (and of course I'm sure there's absolutely no way you could have come to any sane decision without the goat picture!!   )


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

I missed this thread somehow -- _I'm gonna blame it on the meds for my stupid little carpal tunnel thing_.  HUGS TO YOU, JEN!!! You're gonna be a GREAT mom no matter which way you do it. 

Howdy new folks!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Does that only apply to Jenn or can I use you too? I have a bathroom that needs scrubbing....



Of course it applies to you, too!

We'll send Louie and Wally right over to get on the scrubbing thing . . .  


As soon as you put some clothes on!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Of course it applies to you, too!
> 
> We'll send Louie and Wally right over to get on the scrubbing thing . . .
> 
> 
> As soon as you put some clothes on!



I'm not getting on my knees!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I'm not getting on my knees!



Just gonna stay on them until then?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Just gonna stay on them until then?



You must have me confused with someone else


----------



## MomsOf2boys

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I just want to thank you all for your thoughts, prayers, and wonderful comments.
> 
> I really appreciate everyone's stories, they made me realize that I am not alone.  This, like so many other things, has a way of making you feel like you are the only one going through it.
> 
> I gave everything everybody said alot of thought.  I even considered adopting newly realized brothers Mike and Wally.     There were alot of pros and cons to that plan, however the kicker was that they each come with husbands and I do not need any additional husbands.
> 
> So, I have come up with this so far...
> 
> For now, I am sticking with my no-IVF stance.  I, of course, retain the right to change my mind.    I simply cannot see "wasting" the $500 for a non-guarantee and I looked at some pictures of children waiting to be adopted and I know I have to try that if the IUI's don't work.
> 
> I want to thank you all again!  You came through in a big way when I needed you!
> 
> ​




I kind of feel like whether you carry a child in your womb or your heart, you still carry them.  Best of luck and love to your soon to be growing family!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Of course it applies to you, too!
> 
> We'll send Louie and Wally right over to get on the scrubbing thing . . .
> 
> 
> *As soon as you put some clothes on*!



I guess the bathroom can stay dirty for a little while longer....


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> You must have me confused with someone else



I dunno Wally... i suspect most of us here have been on our knees from time-to-time.


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> I dunno Wally... i suspect most of us here have been on our knees from time-to-time.




... to pray.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Anyone wanna update?    

I had to speak with the Nurse Coordinator on Monday to let her know that my cycle had begun.  They needed to coordinate some bloodwork and other tests based on certain days.

So I talk to her on Monday and she says that they would normally start me on the meds on day 3 (today) but my insurance wants to know the results of my day 3 bloodwork before they go ahead and approve the course of treatment.  So now, I have to wait until my next cycle, which without help could be as long as 6 months away....   

Don't these people realize I am not getting any younger?

Anyway, I asked for and received a script to make my cycle be only 28 days this time instead of the usual 6 months.  So hopefully next month we will get this thing rolling.

Nelson was not happy though... the nurse said that b/c I intend to use this medication to bring on a new cycle we cannot try to get pg on our own this month...   hehehehehe...  another excuse I can use... sorry honey, not tonight, the nurse said....    

Oh!  And I had to have a glucose tolerance test today...  That stuff is horribler than horrible...  UGH!  and I have a nasty headache from not eating that will NOT go away.....


----------



## DVCajun

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Anyone wanna update?
> 
> I had to speak with the Nurse Coordinator on Monday to let her know that my cycle had begun.  They needed to coordinate some bloodwork and other tests based on certain days.
> 
> So I talk to her on Monday and she says that they would normally start me on the meds on day 3 (today) but my insurance wants to know the results of my day 3 bloodwork before they go ahead and approve the course of treatment.  So now, I have to wait until my next cycle, which without help could be as long as 6 months away....
> 
> Don't these people realize I am not getting any younger?
> 
> Anyway, I asked for and received a script to make my cycle be only 28 days this time instead of the usual 6 months.  So hopefully next month we will get this thing rolling.
> 
> Nelson was not happy though... the nurse said that b/c I intend to use this medication to bring on a new cycle we cannot try to get pg on our own this month...   hehehehehe...  another excuse I can use... sorry honey, not tonight, the nurse said....
> 
> Oh!  And I had to have a glucose tolerance test today...  That stuff is horribler than horrible...  UGH!  and I have a nasty headache from not eating that will NOT go away.....



so you decided to go with ivf?


----------



## rpmdfw

DVCajun said:


> so you decided to go with ivf?



I think this is one of the IUI attempts.


----------



## DVCajun

rpmdfw said:


> I think this is one of the IUI attempts.



oh.    Musta missed that update!

Best of luck, Jenn!


----------



## NHdisneylover

Best of luck Jenn--I am sure we will all be looking for an update in about 28 days.  Sorry your insurance company is being difficult


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

In my very limited experience with this (one family member) the insurance companies are very aware of age and the fact that timing is everything. If they consistently delay and demand additional testing they are very aware that they interfere with the medical end of the processes. They delayed our family member long enough to have her husband age into the "not allowed" category.

Not a pretty thing.

I hope that you are far more successful in working through your insurance company.

Sending good wishes!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> I think this is one of the IUI attempts.



 Thanks Rob!  For being so helpful...

When the time comes, how good are you with diapers?   



NHdisneylover said:


> Best of luck Jenn--I am sure we will all be looking for an update in about 28 days.  Sorry your insurance company is being difficult



I guess I cannot really complain just yet...  After all, if I choose IVF, it is covered...  I am a little leary of what might be up their sleeve though...  I mean, we only give them $7000 a year in premiums... why should they pay for anything?



DVC~OKW~96 said:


> In my very limited experience with this (one family member) the insurance companies are very aware of age and the fact that timing is everything. If they consistently delay and demand additional testing they are very aware that they interfere with the medical end of the processes. They delayed our family member long enough to have her husband age into the "not allowed" category.
> 
> Not a pretty thing.
> 
> I hope that you are far more successful in working through your insurance company.
> 
> Sending good wishes!



Age is not the biggest factor right now...  I will be 29 real soon and my husband just turned 33.  I just always wanted to be a young mom, so any day past 25 is old to me...


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Thanks Rob!  For being so helpful...
> 
> When the time comes, how good are you with diapers?



You're welcome!

And the diapers thing . . .  not so much.

I'm more of a high-concept/ideas type where children are concerned.  Actual implementation and operations are out of my realm.

Rosie is much more qualified to deal with that s. . . stuff.


----------



## wallyb

I hope you're doing something to help with stress levels too. 
Meditation, yoga, going to a spa, a little pampering and me time-
Stress is a big factor with all you're going thru.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Fingers crossed for you, Jenn!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> I hope you're doing something to help with stress levels too.
> Meditation, yoga, going to a spa, a little pampering and me time-
> Stress is a big factor with all you're going thru.



Yup!  

I log onto the DIS, hit up the Gay and Lesbian at Disney boards and laugh!     It works!


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Yup!
> 
> I log onto the DIS, hit up the Gay and Lesbian at Disney boards and laugh!     It works!



Well I know I for one have a very calming 
and centering effect on people but that's not enough missy.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Yup.  Calming and centering.  Those were the same two exact words I was going to use to describe you.   

    ​


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

I never would have expexted you to be a chakra kinda guy,  Wally -- but that really is good advice.


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Yup.  Calming and centering.  Those were the same two exact words I was going to use to describe you.
> 
> ​



Well I am very "zen" ... 
but you go ahead - pick 2 words  

Be nice - good karma begets good karma


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> I never would have expexted you to be a chakra kinda guy,  Wally -- but that really is good advice.



I am wise ... am I not.


And modest.


----------



## rosiep

modestly wise is more like it!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> modestly wise is more like it!



Oh yeah...
well...
well...
you smell funny!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Oh yeah...
> well...
> well...
> *you smell funny!*



Only because I was hit in the nose with a foorball thrown by my brother Greg when I was younger!!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Only because I was hit in the nose with a foorball thrown by my brother Greg when I was younger!!



See - I say you more as an "Alice"






I think the Marsha comparison is a stretch.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> See - I say you more as an "Alice"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Marsha comparison is a stretch.



Really?

I'd say she's more of a "Sam the Butcher" type myself.


----------



## rosiep

And I see you more as an ***:


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Really?
> 
> I'd say she's more of a "Sam the Butcher" type myself.



I'm better with an axe than I am with a cleaver......


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Really?
> 
> I'd say she's more of a "Sam the Butcher" type myself.



Or the bitter girl from little house


----------



## rosiep

No...I'm more a bad seed...


----------



## rosiep

Jenn....

Have you really thought this children thing through....what if they turn out like us?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

What?!?   

I don't have a problem with Gay or Bi children...    

Oh!  You mean the insane part???

I don't have a problem with that either, they will make me laugh!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> I'm better with an axe than I am with a cleaver......



I live in a city known for a woman with an ax!

Lizzie Borden took an axe...
Gave her father 40 whacks...
When she saw what she had done...
She gave her mother 41...

In fact, her family went to church right here in this very same building where I sit as I type!


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> What?!?
> 
> I don't have a problem with Gay or Bi children...
> 
> Oh!  You mean the insane part???
> 
> I don't have a problem with that either, they will make me laugh!



Adopt me and take me to Disney then!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> Adopt me and take me to Disney then!



Sorry.  Wally and Mike tried that one last week!  

Same problem with you...  You come with a husband...  I don't need another one of THOSE!   

    ​     ​    ​


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Sorry.  Wally and Mike tried that one last week!
> 
> Same problem with you...  You come with a husband...  I don't need another one of THOSE!
> 
> ​     ​    ​



Well phooey! It's a hard choice but I guess I'll keep the husband....I've gotten awfully used to him...._oh well._


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Sorry.  Wally and Mike tried that one last week!
> 
> Same problem with you...  You come with a husband...  I don't need another one of THOSE!
> 
> ​     ​    ​



Why don't you adopt Rosie, and Wally can adopt James!  Then everyone is happy!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> Why don't you adopt Rosie, and Wally can adopt James!  Then everyone is happy!



That might work!   

Wally and I only live about an hour from each other, so Rosie and James could see each other quite often!


----------



## rosiep

It's not Wally's Birthday!! No James for HIM!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> It's not Wally's Birthday!! No James for HIM!



No, but it is mine...


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> No, but it is mine...



It is?


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> It is?
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!




Yup.  29 today...

Thanks!


----------



## OrlandoMike

*Happy Birthday!

Clamcakes and Chowdah for everyone!  *


----------



## wallyb

A reason to eat cake!   


*Happy B-day lamby- kins!*


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Mike!

You spelt chowdah right!  That is so freakin awesome!!!!


THANKS!


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Mike!
> 
> You spelt chowdah right!  That is so freakin awesome!!!!
> 
> 
> THANKS!



Wicked awesome!

Are we all going to Kelly's ... or Woodmans


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Wicked awesome!
> 
> Are we all going to Kelly's ... or Woodmans



Doesn't matter...  but have you ever been to Captain Parkers in Yarmouth?  Yuuummmmmm.....


----------



## rosiep

Happy Birthday Jenn!!! !!!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> Happy Birthday Jenn!!! !!!



Oooohhhh, that is lovely.  Thank you.

Did you make it all by yourself?


----------



## rosiep

No, But I made these:


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> No, But I made these:



Hat boxes?


----------



## rosiep

Really _tasty_ hat boxes!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Happy Birthday Jenn!!! !!!




*I want a piece with a flower!*


----------



## rosiep

See? He wants me!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> See? He wants me!


----------



## rosiep

Killing yourself because you can't have me won't solve anything....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Killing yourself because you can't have me won't solve anything....



It'll end the nightmare.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Children!  Be Nice!   

It is MY birthday after all.  Can't you two just get along for me?    

Never mind...  I do like it better when you bicker!


----------



## rosiep

But then the Disboard would be left without a court jester....they need you...so as a sacrifice I'm Fed Exing myself to you.......Shall I come with or without my monkey?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> But then the Disboard would be left without a court jester....they need you...so as a sacrifice I'm Fed Exing myself to you.......Shall I come with or without my monkey?



I'm the jester?


----------



## wallyb

Jenn-
Any big doings for the B-day?


----------



## rosiep

Jenn...would you like me to visit you instead???? I'll give you the same thing I gave James for his birthday.......


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Jenn...would you like me to visit you instead???? I'll give you the same thing I gave James for his birthday.......



And then I'll give you the anti-biotics to cure it!


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> And then I'll give you the anti-biotics to cure it!



You keep them on hand - do you?  
Frequent need for them I guess.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Jenn-
> Any big doings for the B-day?



Not really...   I have a Team Captain Meeting for the Relay for Life tonight.  Nelson and I have had a team for the last 5 years in memory of my little brother that died when he was only 1.5 years.  His whole story is here  www.tommysteam.com if you want to check it out.  The site has not been updated in a couple years but the jist of it is there.

After that, a political fundraiser...  wooohooo... I told the candidate I wasn't going unless there was cake...  He has promised cake...   We will see how this particular politician keeps his promises...    



rosiep said:


> Jenn...would you like me to visit you instead???? I'll give you the same thing I gave James for his birthday.......



Sure!  Let me guess... you gave James nothing for his birthday - right?



rpmdfw said:


> And then I'll give you the anti-biotics to cure it!



     



wallyb said:


> You keep them on hand - do you?
> Frequent need for them I guess.



Oh boy!  This could get ugly!


----------



## rosiep

No....I definitely gave James something for his birthday....


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> *I want a piece with a flower!*



That should be fairly easy!  Rosie put lots of flowers on it!



rosiep said:


> No....I definitely gave James something for his birthday....



 I am all set.  

I got the coolest gift last night from my grandma - she bought me a snuggie!  I am so psyched!!!!   My mom bought me the commemorative Obama Rolling Stones issue...  that was real cool too...   Nelson is saving my birthday present for tomorrow night, which generally means tickets to a play or concert or something....


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> That should be fairly easy!  Rosie put lots of flowers on it!
> 
> 
> 
> I am all set.
> 
> I got the coolest gift last night from my grandma - she bought me a snuggie!  I am so psyched!!!!   My mom bought me the commemorative Obama Rolling Stones issue...  that was real cool too...   Nelson is saving my birthday present for tomorrow night, which generally means tickets to a play or concert *or something*....



But I was going to give you _or something_....


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> But I was going to give you _or something_....



wooohooo!  shiny in white gold with emeralds would be nice...


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Just came back from having another ultrasound and more bloodwork (they are draining me).

There are three follicles right now. They look good and just need a few more days. I will probably head in for the IUI on Monday. Looking on the bright side - I won't have more than three babies!!!  

I am sorry for being MIA again. I will do my best to get on this afternoon and join in on the fun!


----------



## NHdisneylover

Thanks for the update Jenn. I hope everything works out for you


----------



## wallyb

Missed you.

Best with the baby stuff


----------



## OrlandoMike

Good Luck and keep us posted~!


----------



## rpmdfw

Good luck! I'll cross my fingers for you!

(even though it'll make it diffiult to type . . .)


----------



## rosiep

Good luck Jenn!

We'll all be thinking of you! 

(Is it ok if your naked in my scenerio?)


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> (Is it ok if your naked in my scenerio?)



Well, I sort of will be...   

Hehehe


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Well, I sort of will be...
> 
> Hehehe



I figured as much.  I'm also gving you a tiara....because it fits my regal image of you.

Seriously Jenn....I wish you success in every way.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

NHdisneylover said:


> Thanks for the update Jenn. I hope everything works out for you



Thanks!



wallyb said:


> Missed you.
> 
> Best with the baby stuff



Missed you too...  I hate it when I get so busy at work that I can't DIS.  I think not being here was what was causing my bad attitude ~ either that or all the freakin rain~ 



OrlandoMike said:


> Good Luck and keep us posted~!



I will!  I go for another U/S on Friday.



rpmdfw said:


> Good luck! I'll cross my fingers for you!
> 
> (even though it'll make it diffiult to type . . .)



Thanks Rob!


I missed you guys (and girls)!  

I was looking back over this thread and realized that I never told you where Nelson took me for my birthday.  He had told me we were going to see Blue Man Group again, which was fine with me, I got a kick out of it.  But then the day off - he kept saying "Are you ready to get dirty?" and I thought that was weird because he knows better than to buy tickets where you get messy at Blue Man...

Turns out we went to see Dirty Dancing!  It was wonderful!  I downloaded a bunch of the music the next day (and more on topic - bought a bib that says "Nobody puts baby in the corner".  Predictable move from me, I know).  It was a great show.  Except the lead actor... it was a little weird, at first I thought he was trying to sound real macho and it was coming across forced and weird, turns out he was trying to hide his Australian accent!


----------



## DVCajun

hoping!!!


----------



## starann

Jenn,
         Sednign hugs and 'sticky' thoughts yourway!  I was just thinking yesterday that you had dropped off theradar.....glad your'reback!


HUGS


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Another T/V U/S this morning (thank God I have no shame).   

Still three eggs.  One is 11.5 mm and the other two are 15mm.  They want them to be around 18mm before the procedure.  I will know more this afternoon.  Looking at either Sunday or Monday for the IUI.

On another note...  I was happy b/c I was thinking; ok, three eggs, no more than three children...  until a friend pointed out that those three eggs could still split once fertilized.    I had blissfully forgotten about that!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Never mind.  My estrogen levels are still too low and things appear to be progressing slowly.  

Another T/V U/S on Tuesday morning and after that, maybe, just maybe, an IUI.  

It's the waiting...


----------



## rosiep

Poo!

Just remember we're waiting with you....I wanna be a Dis Aunt!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Poo!
> 
> Just remember we're waiting with you....I wanna be a Dis Aunt!



a Dis Aunt?

Aren't you already a Dizzy Aunt?


and a Dizzy Mom?

and a Dizzy Wife?

and a Dizzy . . (I could go on like this all day.  )


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

fingers and toes all crossed!  Sending hopeful vibes... 
(((((goodvibes)))))))​


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> Poo!
> 
> Just remember we're waiting with you....I wanna be a Dis Aunt!



I am going to have a very lucky child, with all his/her (HIS) Dis Aunts and Uncles.  Especially when it comes to trips to Disney (if we can plan them together)!



rpmdfw said:


> a Dis Aunt?
> 
> Aren't you already a Dizzy Aunt?
> 
> 
> and a Dizzy Mom?
> 
> and a Dizzy Wife?
> 
> and a Dizzy . . (I could go on like this all day.  )


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I am going to have a very lucky child, with all his/her (HIS) Dis Aunts and Uncles.  Especially when it comes to trips to Disney (if we can plan them together)!



Can I be Auntie Mame?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le3L1-Sgs9s&feature=related


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Can I be Auntie Mame?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le3L1-Sgs9s&feature=related



Auntie Mame:  "Every time I say a word, or you hear a word, that you dont understand, you write it down and Ill tell you what it means. Then you memorize it and soon youll have a decent vocabulary"


Mame Dennis: Well, now, uh, read me all the words you don't understand. 
Patrick Dennis: Libido, inferiority complex, stinko, blotto, free love, bathtub gin, monkey glands, Karl Marx... is he one of the Marx Brothers? Neurotic, heterosexual... 
Mame Dennis: Oh, my my my my, what an eager little mind. 
[takes the list] 
Mame Dennis: You won't need some of these words for months and months


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Can I be Auntie Mame?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le3L1-Sgs9s&feature=related



Run along to Ito and tell him to bring Auntie Mame a light breakfast - black coffee and a side car.


----------



## wallyb

If I can't be Aunt Mame  -
I'll be Aunt Clara.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> If I can't be Aunt Mame  -
> I'll be Aunt Clara.



Wanna be Clara? You *are* Clara! Why just look how the blue in your eyes matches the blue _on _her eyes....


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> If I can't be Aunt Mame  -
> I'll be Aunt Clara.



I think you and I should trade off being Auntie Mame and Vera Charles







And Mike could be the Gooch!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> And Mike could be the Gooch!



Why do I have to be the one in the "family way"?


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Why do I have to be the one in the "family way"?



Good point.

Rosie can be the Gooch and you can be






Uncle Arthur!


----------



## wallyb

Rob Is directing ... Again!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Wanna be Clara? You *are* Clara! Why just look how the blue in your eyes matches the blue _on _her eyes....


*Don't Start Lady!* 
And I use that term loosely.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Rob Is directing ... Again!



And?

Are you saying I'm doing a bad job of casting Aunts and Uncles?


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> And?
> 
> Are you saying I'm doing a bad job of casting Aunts and Uncles?



Next ... we all get director's notes.


----------



## rosiep

I just looked up the word "gooch"....it's not good


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Next ... we all get director's notes.



Not you.  I'm going to have to re-cast your role.

No wonder you have a reputation as being "difficult to work with"


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Not you.  I'm going to have to re-cast your role.
> 
> No wonder you have a reputation as being "difficult to work with"



Cast Me! Cast Me!!! I have all my blue eye shadow left over from the 70's


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I just looked up the word "gooch"....it's not good



Trust me.

Comparing you to Peggy Cass in the role of Agnes Gooch is a compliment!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Trust me.
> 
> Comparing you to Peggy Cass in the role of Agnes Gooch is a compliment!



Oh! That's ok then...I thought you were calling me "gooch" in a Tony Sopranos way....


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Oh! That's ok then...I thought you were calling me "gooch" in a Tony Sopranos way....



Rosie, have you not seen *Auntie Mame*?


----------



## rosiep

I am ashamed to admit..I've seen parts of it...but not all of it. And I love, love Rosalind Russell


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I am ashamed to admit..I've seen parts of it...but not all of it. And I love, love Rosalind Russell











I'm not sure we can be friends anymore!


At least you have the good sense to be ashamed!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> I'm not sure we can be friends anymore!
> 
> 
> At least you have the good sense to be ashamed!



We were friends???  Why didn't you tell me? I would have been nicer....


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Can I be Auntie Mame?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le3L1-Sgs9s&feature=related




You can be whoever your little heart desires!

Who *IS* Auntie Mame?  I watched the video - love the song...


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> No wonder you have a reputation as being "difficult to work with"


First Babs - And now me. 
It's a conspiracy!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I am ashamed to admit..I've seen parts of it...but not all of it. And I love, love Rosalind Russell



GET OFF THE 
GAY BOARD NOW!


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Who *IS* Auntie Mame?  I watched the video - love the song...



OMG!
*Heretic!*
*Blasphemer!*


----------



## OrlandoMike

We really need to look into some ground rules before posting around here! 

Dont tell them there are other versions of Mame, you will only confuse them!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> We really need to look into some ground rules before posting around here!
> 
> Dont tell them there are other versions of Mame, you will only confuse them!



*Just Ban Them and don't look back! 
*


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> *Just Ban Them and don't look back!
> *




Thats not nearly harsh enough....

I was thinking of making them post on the *Camping and Budget *board for a week straight!


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> Thats not nearly harsh enough....
> 
> I was thinking of making them post on the *Camping and Budget *board for a week straight!



*And to think - they walked among us!*

Like normal people.

I feel all dirty.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *And to think - they walked among us!*
> 
> Like normal people.
> 
> I feel all dirty.



Don't go getting your panties in a wad just cause I haven't memorized the whole thing. At least i know the Lucille Ball version pales in comparison....


----------



## OrlandoMike

Who's wearing panties?     It's Tuesday afterall!


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> Who's wearing panties?     It's Tuesday afterall!




Uh...Mike, it's Monday.



Is it boxer day or a free for all????


----------



## OrlandoMike

rosiep said:


> Uh...Mike, it's Monday.



I'm so confused!  It's my Sunday, which is usually Tuesday, but this week its on a Monday!  UGH!

Guess I need to put something on, it's my turn to go get the Chinese food!


----------



## wallyb

Don't speak directly to "it". 
She's being *shunned* till she rectifies this atrocity!


----------



## starann

wallyb said:


> *
> I feel all dirty.
> *


*


Rosie, didn't you mention something about Wally's bed stinking in another thread?  I guess he has finally started to feel the effects of his nighttime accidents!*


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Don't speak directly to "it".
> She's being *shunned* till she rectifies this atrocity!



The saddest part of all is she grew up a short subway ride away from Broadway!


----------



## Saxton

OrlandoMike said:


> The saddest part of all is she grew up a short subway ride away from Broadway!


 
so what exactly was Rosie doing when she should have been partaking in culture?  

I really think we need to do more testing around here ... I bet she couldn't even sing the soundtrack for Hello Dolly.


----------



## rosiep

Saxton said:


> so what exactly was Rosie doing when she should have been partaking in culture?
> 
> I really think we need to do more testing around here ... I bet she couldn't even sing the soundtrack for Hello Dolly.



Maybe I can't sing it! But I can hum a few bars....mm mmmm  Dolly mmmmmmm mmmm Dolly. mmmmm mmmm mm mmm mmmm mmmmm.


SEE!!!!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Don't worry -- the camping board is very nice. They have beer and couldn't care less if ya gots kulchur or not...


----------



## DVCajun

OrlandoMike said:


> Thats not nearly harsh enough....
> 
> I was thinking of making them post on the *Camping and Budget *board for a week straight!



. I have posted on the camping board. I have stayed at FW. More than once.

can i still post here?


----------



## OrlandoMike

DVCajun said:


> I have a camper. I have posted on the camping board. I have stayed at FW. More than once.
> can i still post here?



Who played Anita in the movie, Rita or Chita?


----------



## rpmdfw

DVCajun said:


> . I have posted on the camping board. I have stayed at FW. More than once.
> 
> can i still post here?



You do know the difference between CAMP and CAMPING, right?

Auntie Mame is camp

Fort Wilderness is camping.

The two concepts rarely coincide.  



Except in "The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Dessert".  That's one of the few know examples of camp going camping.


----------



## DVCajun

OrlandoMike said:


> Who played Anita in the movie, Rita or Chita?



Uh. 



rpmdfw said:


> You do know the difference between CAMP and CAMPING, right?
> 
> Auntie Mame is camp
> 
> Fort Wilderness is camping.
> 
> The two concepts rarely coincide.
> 
> 
> 
> Except in "The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Dessert".  That's one of the few know examples of camp going camping.



I feel .... afraid.


----------



## rpmdfw

DVCajun said:


> Uh.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel .... afraid.



Don't be afraid!  


But do rush out and rent Auntie Mame starring Rosalind Russel immediately!

Seriously.  It's a fantastic movie!  So much fun.


----------



## OrlandoMike

DVCajun said:


> Uh.
> I feel .... afraid.





Do you have a DVD player in your Camper?  We could always have "camp" nights at the Fort!  Give those pesky chipmunks a run for their money!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rpmdfw said:


> Except in "The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Dessert".  That's one of the few know examples of camp going camping.



LOVE that movie -- made me laugh, cry, and laugh again during a sad time in my life.


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Do you have a DVD player in your Camper?  We could always have "camp" nights at the Fort!  Give those pesky chipmunks a run for their money!



Oh, now THAT sounds fun!


----------



## DVCajun

OrlandoMike said:


> Do you have a DVD player in your Camper?  We could always have "camp" nights at the Fort!  Give those pesky chipmunks a run for their money!



(brightens)   What a great idea!!!

Those pesky chipmunks are family, you know!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

OrlandoMike said:


> Do you have a DVD player in your Camper?  We could always have "camp" nights at the Fort!  Give those pesky chipmunks a run for their money!



Sounds like fun. (I love the Fort)


----------



## OrlandoMike

DVCajun said:


> (brightens)   What a great idea!!!
> 
> Those pesky chipmunks are family, you know!



I can assure you, "family" does not serve Smoors at a camp night!

Light Hors d'overs perhaps, but not Smoors!  Just more evidence that they are confused brothers!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

OrlandoMike said:


> I can assure you, "family" does not serve Smoors at a camp night!
> 
> Light Hors d'overs perhaps, but not Smoors!  Just more evidence that they are confused brothers!



What if we try artisanal hand-made marshmallows (yes -- there really is such a thing), 80% cacao content dark chocolate, and madelaines????  (LUV me some somores)


----------



## OrlandoMike

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> What if we try artisanal hand-made marshmallows (yes -- there really is such a thing), 80% cacao content dark chocolate, and madelaines????  (LUV me some somores)



And I'll whip up a batch of Chocolate Martini's!  

After a few of those, the Lucille Ball version even looks good!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

OrlandoMike said:


> And I'll whip up a batch of Chocolate Martini's!
> 
> After a few of those, the Lucille Ball version even looks good!



Sounds yummy!


----------



## rosiep

Saxton said:


> so what exactly was Rosie doing when she should have been partaking in culture?
> 
> :





I plead the 5th.


----------



## Sphyrna

rpmdfw said:


> Except in "The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Dessert".  That's one of the few know examples of camp going camping.



I love this movie too!  Definitely makes you laugh and cry, that makes a great movie.  For me it holds a special place since I first saw it on the bus to Ayer's Rock.


----------



## DVCajun

OrlandoMike said:


> I can assure you, "family" does not serve Smoors at a camp night!
> 
> Light Hors d'overs perhaps, but not Smoors!  Just more evidence that they are confused brothers!



What. They're just kinda country. Why you be hatin'?


----------



## wallyb

OrlandoMike said:


> And I'll whip up a batch of Chocolate Martini's!
> 
> After a few of those, the Lucille Ball version even looks good!



HEY!  That's *Lucy* your talking about!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> HEY!  That's *Lucy* your talking about!



Wally.  Honey.  While Lucy was a titan in the realm of comedy, you must admit her turn as Mame is one of the top ten WORST casting decisions in the history of the world!  

It's a trainwreck.  An unmitigated disaster.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Wally.  Honey.  While Lucy was a titan in the realm of comedy, you must admit her turn as Mame is one of the top ten WORST casting decisions in the history of the world!
> 
> It's a trainwreck.  An unmitigated disaster.



Nope.
I don't must admit anything.
*It's Lucy.*
My heart remains true.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Nope.
> I don't must admit anything.
> *It's Lucy.*
> My heart remains true.



Oh dear.  Pretty deep in denial there, pal.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Oh dear.  Pretty deep in denial there, pal.



I can forgive.

Did we hold it against Madonna when she attempted to act.
Liza for the David Gest mess.
Charo for the Love Boat appearance.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I can forgive.
> 
> Did we hold it against Madonna when she attempted to act.
> Liza for the David Gest mess.
> Charo for the Love Boat appearance.



Um, yeah. We did hold it against them.

Well, maybe not Charo.  And it wasn't "Love Boat appearance"  It was "appearances".  Plural.  She was on several times.

But who didn't guest on Love Boat?  It was a weekly rotation of Hollywood's aging stars.  Hell, even the Merm was on it.


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Liza for the David Gest mess.



That was a train wreck I kind of enjoyed watching!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

After reading the last couple of pages, I only have one thing to say:

Iyou lunatics!


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> After reading the last couple of pages, I only have one thing to say:
> 
> Iyou lunatics!




Lunatics?  I am sure, madame, that I have NO IDEA what you're talking about.




We love you too.  Even if you don't know who Auntie Mame is.


----------



## wallyb

Nope - The Auntie Mame thing is a deal breaker.
Rob if you give in now - they will NEVER learn.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Nope - The Auntie Mame thing is a deal breaker.
> Rob if you give in now - they will NEVER learn.



Actually.  Wally's right.   (never thought I'd say THAT!)

Jenn, you're going to have to watch the movie.  There are too many important life lessons in it for you to not see it.  Especially since you're going to be a mom soon.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> Actually.  Wally's right.   (never thought I'd say THAT!)
> 
> Jenn, you're going to have to watch the movie.  There are too many important life lessons in it for you to not see it.  Especially since you're going to be a mom soon.



FINE!    I'll watch it.  

The things I do to get a bunch of gay guys to love me...   

Is it available OnDemand?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Wally.  Honey.  While Lucy was a titan in the realm of comedy, you must admit her turn as Mame is one of the top ten WORST casting decisions in the history of the world!
> 
> It's a trainwreck.  An unmitigated disaster.





wallyb said:


> Nope.
> I don't must admit anything.
> *It's Lucy.*
> My heart remains true.



Never thought I say it...but I'm with Rob on this one......


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> FINE!    I'll watch it.
> 
> The things I do to get a bunch of gay guys to love me...
> 
> Is it available OnDemand?



Don't do it Jenn! If you give in now they'll never learn!

(sound familiar???)


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Never thought I say it...but I'm with Rob on this one......



I'd say thank you, but I'm not supposed to talk to you while you're being shunned.

You're gonna need to see the movie, too.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> I'd say thank you, but I'm not supposed to talk to you while you're being shunned.
> 
> You're gonna need to see the movie, too.



No!  You can't tell me what to do! You're not my mother!!! (stomp, stomp)


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> No!  You can't tell me what to do! You're not my mother!!! (stomp, stomp)



. . . it's got Rosalind Russell . . . .

. . . and nakedness . . . .


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> . . . it's got Rosalind Russell . . . .
> 
> . . . and nakedness . . . .



And a drunk best friend!  Dont forget the booze!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> And a drunk best friend!  Dont forget the booze!



Oh yeah!  LOTS of booze.

But Rosie doesn't care about the booze.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Oh yeah!  LOTS of booze.
> 
> But Rosie doesn't care about the booze.



I love Rosalind.......and nakedness?????
I'm warming to it.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> No!  You can't tell me what to do! You're not my mother!!! (stomp, stomp)



Your Mother should have see that you were Properly educated.
RENT THE MOVIE - *Bunny Bixler*!


----------



## Saxton

OrlandoMike said:


> And a drunk best friend! Dont forget the booze!


 
And parties ... and lots of crazy characters. 

Oh, wait ... that's us.


----------



## wallyb

And remember-
_*There's no sugar in a Claude Upson daiquiri!*_


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Your Mother should have see that you were Properly educated.
> RENT THE MOVIE - *Bunny Bixler*!



Mommy taught me lots and lots
Wash the dishes, Scrub the pots
Mommies cook and mend and sew
and water flowers so they'll grow


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> _*There's no sugar in a Claude Upson daiquiri!*_



*And yet it's so . . . sweet.*


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Mommy taught me lots and lots
> Wash the dishes, Scrub the pots
> Mommies cook and mend and sew
> and water flowers so they'll grow



Sounds dreary.

You need Auntie Mame to teach you to LIVE, LIVE, LIVE!


----------



## rpmdfw

Saxton said:


> And parties ... and lots of crazy characters.
> 
> Oh, wait ... that's us.





Which is why we llike it so much!


----------



## Saxton

rpmdfw said:


> Sounds dreary.
> 
> You need Auntie Mame to teach you to LIVE, LIVE, LIVE!


 
_Life is a banquet and most poor suckers are starving to death.  Live!_


For some strange reason I could really go for a cocktail now.


----------



## rpmdfw

Saxton said:


> For some strange reason I could really go for a cocktail now.



I'll call the bootlegger . . .


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Sounds dreary.
> 
> You need Auntie Mame to teach you to LIVE, LIVE, LIVE!



It is...that's why I do it all naked...

Aunti Mame would approve


----------



## wallyb

I'm almost scared to ask- 
Jenn, Rosie - Have we seen - *"The Women"*?
The original not the remake?


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> It is...that's why I do it all naked...
> 
> Aunti Mame would approve



No, No, No, NO!  You do NOT get to say things like that without at LEAST having seen the movie! 

And maybe having read the books and play upon which the movie is based!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I'm almost scared to ask-
> Jenn, Rosie - Have we seen - *"The Women"*?
> The original not the remake?



I doubt it.

But really, Wally.  They have to walk before they can run!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I'm almost scared to ask-
> Jenn, Rosie - Have we seen - *"The Women"*?
> The original not the remake?



My daughters were weaned on that movie!
Who can resist Norma Shearer's over acting???



rpmdfw said:


> No, No, No, NO!  You do NOT get to say things like that without at LEAST having seen the movie!
> 
> 
> And maybe having read the books and play upon which the movie is based!



I told you! I've seen the movie (mostly) I just don't have it MEMORIZED. 
I, sir, have a LIFE.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> My daughters were weaned on that movie!
> Who can resist Norma Shearer's over acting???
> 
> 
> 
> I told you! I've seen the movie (mostly) I just don't have it MEMORIZED.
> I, sir, have a LIFE.



Mostly?
There's no mostly! 
It's yes or no.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Mostly?
> There's no mostly!
> It's yes or no.



ok then...yes or no.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I, sir, have a LIFE.






Yeah, right!

Who do you think you're kidding!

We know better!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> I'm almost scared to ask-
> Jenn, Rosie - Have we seen - *"The Women"*?
> The original not the remake?



Huh?


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Yeah, right!
> 
> Who do you think you're kidding!
> 
> We know better!



You're right, I'm really sitting at home in my fuzzy slippers eating cheeto's and watching Cops.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

*We interrupt our regularly scheduled frivolity and banter for the following announcement:*

I am so sick of this waiting game...  

Had another T/V U/S this morning (my fourth ~ because those are just SO much fun)  and some bloodwork.  The eggs are all just chilling, hanging out and growing.  The problem seems to be my estrogen levels - they are real low.  They said they like to see them up around 200 and mine are in the 60's.

Another T/V U/S and more bloodwork on Friday...  

*We know return you to the craziness that is the GLBT board on the DIS...   *


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> You're right, I'm really sitting at home in my fuzzy slippers eating cheeto's and watching Cops.



 I am sitting in front of my computer at work in flip flops, eating cheeto's and screwing around on the interwebs!


----------



## Saxton

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> *We interrupt our regularly scheduled frivolity and banter for the following announcement:*
> 
> I am so sick of this waiting game...
> 
> Had another T/V U/S this morning (my fourth ~ because those are just SO much fun)  and some bloodwork. The eggs are all just chilling, hanging out and growing. The problem seems to be my estrogen levels - they are real low. They said they like to see them up around 200 and mine are in the 60's.
> 
> Another T/V U/S and more bloodwork on Friday...
> 
> *We know return you to the craziness that is the GLBT board on the DIS... *


 
I suggest you watch some of these movies to increase your estrogen levels ... that and the Golden Girls ... or anything on the Lifetime channel.


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> *We interrupt our regularly scheduled frivolity and banter for the following announcement:*
> 
> I am so sick of this waiting game...
> 
> Had another T/V U/S this morning (my fourth ~ because those are just SO much fun)  and some bloodwork.  The eggs are all just chilling, hanging out and growing.  The problem seems to be my estrogen levels - they are real low.  They said they like to see them up around 200 and mine are in the 60's.
> 
> Another T/V U/S and more bloodwork on Friday...
> 
> *We know return you to the craziness that is the GLBT board on the DIS...   *



Not sure what to say, Jenn!  Just know that we're still pulling for you!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Saxton said:


> I suggest you watch some of these movies to increase your estrogen levels ... that and the Golden Girls ... or anything on the Lifetime channel.



You think that would help?  

Does that mean that 24, Law and Order and CSI are out?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> Not sure what to say, Jenn!  Just know that we're still pulling for you!



You don't have to say anything.  I know you are all pulling for me.  

Just wanted to keep you updated.

Don't let it spoil the fun and craziness ~ I am enjoying it too much!


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> *We interrupt our regularly scheduled frivolity and banter for the following announcement:*
> 
> I am so sick of this waiting game...
> 
> Had another T/V U/S this morning (my fourth ~ because those are just SO much fun)  and some bloodwork.  The eggs are all just chilling, hanging out and growing.  The problem seems to be my estrogen levels - they are real low.  They said they like to see them up around 200 and mine are in the 60's.
> 
> Another T/V U/S and more bloodwork on Friday...
> 
> *We know return you to the craziness that is the GLBT board on the DIS...   *




Aaaah Jenn 

So sorry this sucks. 
Hope we can make you laugh in the meantime.


----------



## rpmdfw

Saxton said:


> I suggest you watch some of these movies to increase your estrogen levels ... that and the Golden Girls ... or anything on the Lifetime channel.





jenn&nelsonrego said:


> You think that would help?



Couldn't hurt!


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> You don't have to say anything.  I know you are all pulling for me.
> 
> Just wanted to keep you updated.
> 
> Don't let it spoil the fun and craziness ~ I am enjoying it too much!



Rob better not be pullin nuthin when he's talking with us!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Rob better not be pullin nuthin when he's talking with us!





You have nothing to worry about on that score!


----------



## wallyb

Jenn - you can have some of my estrogen!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Jenn - you can have some of my estrogen!



We don't want her to overdose!!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> We don't want her to overdose!!



You are full of what your sister is full of.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> You are full of what your sister is full of.



Blood and guts????

Not poop...cause I just went....


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

*Warning Warning Warning*

Rapidly disintegrating thread!

​
Then again, it's pretty typical!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Sounds dreary.
> 
> You need Auntie Mame to teach you to LIVE, LIVE, LIVE!



Gotta love this clip!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilV5K8tw_6o

BTW I consider everone on this board my Bosum Buddy!


----------



## Saxton

OrlandoMike said:


> Gotta love this clip!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilV5K8tw_6o
> 
> BTW I consider everone on this board my Bosum Buddy!


 
Aww, ditto Mike!  We don't have to do a group hug again do we?  Last time Rosie kept putting her hands where they shouldn't be.


----------



## rpmdfw

Saxton said:


> Aww, ditto Mike!  We don't have to do a group hug again do we?  Last time Rosie kept putting her hands where they shouldn't be.



So Rosie groped you and then called you fat?!?!?!?  


That is SO wrong!


Or did she call you fat first?

I'm have a hard time keeping track.  She calls us fat so often.


----------



## rosiep

Saxton said:


> Aww, ditto Mike!  We don't have to do a group hug again do we?  Last time Rosie kept putting her hands where they shouldn't be.



I said it was an ACCIDENT! 
(at least it was the first 5 times)


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> So Rosie groped you and then called you fat?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> That is SO wrong!
> 
> 
> Or did she call you fat first?
> 
> I'm have a hard time keeping track.  She calls us fat so often.



Just wait Rob! When I finally meet you I'm gonna give you such a pinch!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Just wait Rob! When I finally meet you I'm gonna give you such a pinch!



Why?  So you can gauge how pudgy I am?  Trying to "pinch and inch", huh?

You're so CRUEL!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Why?  So you can gauge how pudgy I am?  Trying to "pinch and inch", huh?
> 
> You're so CRUEL!



Do you know the story of Hansel and Gretel? I'm just planning ahead in case the DDP isn't enough.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

A real quick update...

Another T/V U/S with bloodwork yesterday morning.  When the Nurse called me yesterday afternoon she said that they were going to put me in the Guiness World Book of Records for the slowest Clomid cycle.  Yesterday was day 20...

Anyway, another T/V U/S on Monday morning...  until then...


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> A real quick update...
> 
> Another T/V U/S with bloodwork yesterday morning.  When the Nurse called me yesterday afternoon she said that they were going to put me in the Guiness World Book of Records for the slowest Clomid cycle.  Yesterday was day 20...
> 
> Anyway, another T/V U/S on Monday morning...  until then...



Sending ovulation vibes!!!! (((((((((((((((goodvibes)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## wallyb

Here you go doll.
Does this help?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

You are such a big help Wally...  

At least now I know one of the reason's (hopefully there are not any more) why I have not become PG over the last 4 years...  Everything moves along so slow that we missed the mark!   LITERALLY!!!  

(by the time "trying" was done between days 11 and 16 - I could not be bothered with days 17-25...  I needed a vacation!)

I had that 6th U/S this morning, will know more this afternoon....


----------



## rosiep

Thinking of you this AM Jenn.! 

A little bacon to go with Wally's eggs!





This kids gonna be an epicurean if it's the last thing we do!!!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

​
Just heard from the Nurse!  I am very close to being ready!  

My slow-growing eggs are getting ready to escape!  There are still 3 scared.  They like to see them between 20 and 25 mm...  Currently I have a 22 and a 16.5 on the right and a 18 on the left.  They want my estrogen around 200, it is 165 and my LH is beginning to surge.  They said they expect them to grow much more quickly now that my hormone levels are rising (I love a good excuse to be hormonal).

I have to give myself (yeah - not doing that, got a friend to do it for me) the Ovidrel shot tonight and we go in for the insemination on Wednesday morning!  I will have a pregnancy test in about two weeks.  

Thank you all again for your support through all this.  I am sure some of you know more about my reproductive system than you would like (heck, I know more about it than I would like) and some of you may have found this boring...  But to those of you who kept dragging me up when I was down and getting so sick of waiting....      

(Can I get another 9 months of that support)???


----------



## Saxton

Good luck!!   You will not only get 9 more months of support we'll give you 18 years of it if all goes well!  And let us know when we can start picking names.


----------



## rosiep

Jenn! We'll go through all the morning sickness, the tender breasts, the insane hormones and everything else!

I bet Wally throws one heck of a baby shower.


----------



## rosiep

Till then....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjW_yvrC0cE


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> ​
> Just heard from the Nurse!  I am very close to being ready!
> ]




Jenn - I'm thinking this might have been a lot easer if you 
had one of those pop- up thermometers installed - 
like chicken has. The we'd know instantly when you were ready.

Look into that will ya.


----------



## rosiep

What's wrong with the old fashioned way of opening the oven door to peek if it's ready??


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> What's wrong with the old fashioned way of opening the oven door to peek if it's ready??



Well is it a stuffed bird?
And Is it trussed up or not?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Saxton said:


> Good luck!!   You will not only get 9 more months of support we'll give you 18 years of it if all goes well!  And let us know when we can start picking names.





rosiep said:


> Jenn! We'll go through all the morning sickness, the tender breasts, the insane hormones and everything else!



Thanks!  



wallyb said:


> Jenn - I'm thinking this might have been a lot easer if you
> had one of those pop- up thermometers installed -
> like chicken has. The we'd know instantly when you were ready.
> 
> Look into that will ya.



You gonna check it?  



rosiep said:


> What's wrong with the old fashioned way of opening the oven door to peek if it's ready??





wallyb said:


> Well is it a stuffed bird?
> And Is it trussed up or not?



Oh! It IS trussed all right!


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> You gonna check it?



It pops up!
It'll be obvious to all. 

"Are you ovulating - Or are you just happy to see me?"


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> It pops up!
> It'll be obvious to all.
> 
> "Are you ovulating - Or are you just happy to see me?"


----------



## starann

I hate to rain on your parade, but you will need 9mo of support, plus about another 25 years (cause I hear even once they hit 18, they still drive you CRAZY!  Just ask Rosie's mom although she is cool!).



Keeping you in my thoughts that everything results in 2 blue lines on 1 pee stick!  (I don't know how you can wait 2 weeks....it would be like having a gift sitting on the dining room table, that you can't open for 2 weeks!!!!!


----------



## rosiep

starann said:


> I hate to rain on your parade, but you will need 9mo of support, plus about another 25 years (cause I hear even once they hit 18, they still drive you CRAZY!  Just ask Rosie's mom although she is cool!).



_I'm _the good kid in the family!  Can believe it?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> _I'm _the good kid in the family!  Can believe it?



WOW! 
What are the other ones serial killers?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> WOW!
> What are the other ones serial killers?



Well, not _serial_ exactly....


----------



## Sphyrna

Good luck Jenn!!!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Well, not _serial_ exactly....








Not ... Cereal Killers!?!


----------



## rpmdfw

Insemination on Wednesday!  

Maybe you should get REALLY DRUNK the night before.  That worked for a lot of girls I went to high school with.  

They said they got pregnant after getting really drunk, so maybe it will help you, too!





Of course, I'm kidding.  But best of luck!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Not ... Cereal Killers!?!



Oh yes my friend...It used to be Snap, Krackle, Pop and Sherman before my brother got a hold of them...


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Insemination on Wednesday!
> 
> Maybe you should get REALLY DRUNK the night before.  That worked for a lot of girls I went to high school with.
> 
> They said they got pregnant after getting really drunk, so maybe it will help you, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm kidding.  But best of luck!



Squeeze Concerts worked for me


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Squeeze Concerts worked for me



Pulling muscles from a shell!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

starann said:


> Keeping you in my thoughts that everything results in 2 blue lines on 1 pee stick!  (I don't know how you can wait 2 weeks....it would be like having a gift sitting on the dining room table, that you can't open for 2 weeks!!!!!



I am sure I will go broke on at-home tests....  



rpmdfw said:


> Insemination on Wednesday!
> 
> Maybe you should get REALLY DRUNK the night before.  That worked for a lot of girls I went to high school with.
> 
> They said they got pregnant after getting really drunk, so maybe it will help you, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm kidding.  But best of luck!



I would do that... BUT the one thing they keep telling me is to stay hydrated!



wallyb said:


> Pulling muscles from a shell!



Is that what works for you Wally?


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Is that what works for you Wally?



Squeeze song - Silly

They do it down on camber sands 
They do it at Waikiki 
Lazing about the beach all day, 
At night the crickets creepy 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaEcUMrsBhU


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Squeeze song - Silly
> 
> They do it down on camber sands
> They do it at Waikiki
> Lazing about the beach all day,
> At night the crickets creepy
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaEcUMrsBhU



I have a feeling I might get in trouble for this...

But, who is Squeeze?


----------



## starann

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I have a feeling I might get in trouble for this...
> 
> But, who is Squeeze?



If you get into trouble...so will I cause I have no idea either!


----------



## rosiep

Shame on you both!! Tsk Tsk.

They were a really great band from the 70's.....and no pulling the "I was only 6 in the 70's" routine....we're on to that!!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squeeze


----------



## wallyb

Tempted by the fruit of another!


----------



## rosiep

I'm moving carpets
Through the customs at dover
Thinking my journey
Was going to be over
Then they discovered
A shipment of moroccan
And said excuse me sir
Theres something youve forgotten....


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

starann said:


> If you get into trouble...so will I cause I have no idea either!



Good...  cuz I am about to say something to Rosie that may get me a swift kick in the behind!  



rosiep said:


> They were a really great band from the 70's.....and no pulling the "I was only 6 in the 70's" routine....we're on to that!!!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squeeze



Rosie, honey...   I was born in 1980!  My parents were teenagers in the 70's and into some of the 80's as well....   



wallyb said:


> Tempted by the fruit of another!



Oh!  I like that song (just didnt know who sang it)...  Now the refrain is stuck in my head...  where is that dang iTunes icon on this puter?


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Shame on you both!! Tsk Tsk.
> 
> They were a really great band from the 70's.....and no pulling the "I was only 6 in the 70's" routine....we're on to that!!!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squeeze



Hey!  I WAS six in the 70s!

It was 1974, but still . . .


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Good...  cuz I am about to say something to Rosie that may get me a swift kick in the behind!



If "you're old" is anywhere in your sentence I just might!
Well, maybe not a kick, more like a pinch.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Hey!  I WAS six in the 70s!
> 
> It was 1974, but still . . .



I was twice old as you then...funny how I'm younger than you now.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

I would never!  

I feel old at 29 alot of the time. 

I am one of those crazies that truly believe you are only as old as you look, oops I mean feel.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I was twice old as you then...funny how I'm younger than you now.




Twice as old?


Wow . . . 

wait for it . . . 


*YOU'RE OLD!*


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Twice as old?
> 
> 
> Wow . . .
> 
> wait for it . . .
> 
> 
> *YOU'RE OLD!*



Are you Ageist?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> Twice as old?
> 
> 
> Wow . . .
> 
> wait for it . . .
> 
> 
> *YOU'RE OLD!*



Oh man,   Oh man,  Oh man, 

You are going to need that Vicodin now!


----------



## rosiep

Jenn-

Rob and I will be meeting face-to-face next February. I am adding up all the insults and tallying the score.....

He'd better be ready.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> Jenn-
> 
> Rob and I will be meeting face-to-face next February. I am adding up all the insults and tallying the score.....
> 
> He'd better be ready.



 Is somebody going to bring a video camera so I can watch (hopefully from my hospital bed in the maternity ward)???????


----------



## rosiep

There will be pictures...

But then we'll want pictures in return.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> There will be pictures...
> 
> But then we'll want pictures in return.



Want video?!?!

There is a distinct possibility that there will be video (as long as the videographer a/k/a Nelson doesn't pass out)


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> Jenn-
> 
> Rob and I will be meeting face-to-face next February. I am adding up all the insults and tallying the score.....
> 
> He'd better be ready.



I'm not worried.

You tally the insults, but I'll deduct all the times you've called me FAT and it'll come out about even.


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Want video?!?!
> 
> There is a distinct possibility that there will be video (as long as the videographer a/k/a Nelson doesn't pass out)



Jenn, 

You know I love you.  But there ain't NO WAY I want to see pictures or video of that! 

I'll take your word for it and say congrats, but I'm not lookin at it!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> You know I love you.  But there ain't NO WAY I want to see pictures or video of that!



It could be fun if we ran the film backwards and watched the kid disappear!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> I'm not worried.
> 
> You tally the insults, but I'll deduct all the times you've called me FAT and it'll come out about even.



From now on I'm calling you BIG DADDY!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rosiep said:


> From now on I'm calling you BIG DADDY!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> From now on I'm calling you BIG DADDY!



The monkey never learns.


----------



## Saxton

rpmdfw said:


> I'm not worried.
> 
> You tally the insults, but I'll deduct all the times you've called me FAT and it'll come out about even.


 
It's a lost cause Rob.    For some reason Rosie loves to call you and I fat ... I believe it's to compensate for some inadequacies and we can only imagine what those might be.


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> The monkey never learns.


 
Which explains why the organ grinder kicked her to the curb.


----------



## rosiep

Saxton said:


> It's a lost cause Rob.    For some reason Rosie loves to call you and I fat ... I* believe it's to compensate for some inadequacies and we can only imagine what those might be*.



It's a dire lack of heiney.  
I'm all tata's and no butt.


----------



## rosiep

Saxton said:


> Which explains why the organ grinder kicked her to the curb.



He didn't "kick"; he gently "pushed".


----------



## starann

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Rosie, honey...   I was born in 1980!  My parents were teenagers in the 70's and into some of the 80's as well....





Me too!!!  Jenn I didn't realize we were the same age!    Rosie had children almost our age (I still love you Rosie!)



Rosie......are you going on a solo trip in Feb to meet the FL crew?  That would be a BLAST!


----------



## rosiep

starann said:


> Me too!!!  Jenn I didn't realize we were the same age!    Rosie had children almost our age (I still love you Rosie!)
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie......are you going on a solo trip in Feb to meet the FL crew?  That would be a BLAST!



I'll be there in February with my "baby" Tara...she's 23...We can't wait to meet everyone...I'm thinking it's going to be FIERCE!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> From now on I'm calling you BIG DADDY!



Wouldn't be the first time I've been called Big Daddy


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> Jenn,
> 
> You know I love you.  But there ain't NO WAY I want to see pictures or video of that!
> 
> I'll take your word for it and say congrats, but I'm not lookin at it!



Wimp!  



OrlandoMike said:


> It could be fun if we ran the film backwards and watched the kid disappear!



All I can think of is:  OUCH!  



rosiep said:


> From now on I'm calling you BIG DADDY!





OrlandoMike said:


>





rpmdfw said:


> Wouldn't be the first time I've been called Big Daddy



And who is going to pay for my therapy now?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

I am leaving work now, so my DIS time is over....  

Big morning tomorrow...   prayers are requested for my husbands swim team!


----------



## starann

Here's to thinking of Michael Phelps in your hubby pants!!!!!!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rpmdfw said:


> Wouldn't be the first time I've been called Big Daddy



tee-hee


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

starann said:


> Here's to thinking of Michael Phelps in your hubby pants!!!!!!



 There is something weird about that statement...    When I figure it out I will let you know...  


Well, its all done except for the waiting.  I have two whole weeks now of nothing but waiting...   This is gonna stink!

They gave me a prescription for Progesterone to make sure that everything stays all nice and healthy since it is so far along in my cycle.  

They made me sign paperwork saying that I knew who the man providing the sample was.  It is all protocol, but funny nonetheless!  The nurse asked my husband if he wanted to push the plunger on the syringe once it was hooked into the catheter,  I almost rolled off the table when I saw his face   She said that some men want to... so hey!  (as with everything else in life) to each their own!

Pregnancy test on 6/3...   (I wonder how many at home tests I will go through before then...)  

Thanks again for everything and all your support.    There has been nobody as supportive as all of you!


----------



## wallyb

Go stand on your head so that stuff 
can get to where it's going! 


Best of luck


----------



## rosiep

Do what Wally suggested, but paint funny faces on your feet so you can entertain yourself with a puppet show...it's what I always do...


----------



## wallyb

... While eating crackers and whistling Dixie


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> ... While eating crackers and whistling Dixie



But if you eat crackers make sure to have some water nearby...we wouldn't want you to choke.


----------



## wallyb

Or for an international flare -
eat bonbons and belt out La Vie en Rose!
Magnifique!


----------



## rosiep

And, if she wants to get in shape for delivering that baby...she could do scissor excercises:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6iw9qGX1wE

Trying to think of what else she can do while lying on her back with her feet in the air??


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

I am at a loss for words (and breath from laughing so hard)...   

The problem with such amusing imagery is that I can't get it out of my head now!


----------



## rosiep

We live only to amuse and distract you.


----------



## wallyb

How is it you are typing - 
when your supposed to be?...


----------



## rosiep

If I did that I'd have 2 extra parts helping to hold me up while they were sagging down.....


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> If I did that I'd have 2 extra parts helping to hold me up while they were sagging down.....



Don't do it Rosie!  I don't want you to suffocate!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Boy!  Do I feel crappy!  

(hopefully, it is not all in my head) but...  I have had cramps in my lower abdomen all weekend.  

It could be a side effect from the Progesterone suppositories, but I am hopeful!


----------



## NHdisneylover

I am hoping you feel crappy for a GOOD reason (pretend there is a crossing your fingers smilie here).  Lots of people do feel crappy early on (me, I felt sleepy, really, really sleepy).


----------



## starann

I get pukey....and stay that way for several months!  It's a blast really...esp when people tell you that you look great and ask what kind of diet you are on!!!!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Well...   I ruined my own weekend on Saturday morning taking a home pregnancy test.  It came back negative, but it was early (especially if you consider how slowly everything else happened over the last month).  I have been feeling nauseated one and off since Friday morning, so I am still hopeful.  

Blood work Wednesday morning.  I should have a phone call with an answer by Wednesday afternoon!  

*hopeful


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Well...   I ruined my own weekend on Saturday morning taking a home pregnancy test.  It came back negative, but it was early (especially if you consider how slowly everything else happened over the last month).  I have been feeling nauseated one and off since Friday morning, so I am still hopeful.
> 
> Blood work Wednesday morning.  I should have a phone call with an answer by Wednesday afternoon!
> 
> *hopeful





Crossing my fingers for you!

(wow, i's har d to type htis way . . . )(


----------



## rosiep

Here's pixie dust for a bun in the oven!


----------



## wallyb

And Happy thoughts!


----------



## starann

I'll top ROb and keep my legs crossed as they are much bigger then my finger, plus think of how funny I will look walking!!!!!

(although you need to explain to my hubby why he will have no fun tonight!!!)

REally though, I have been thinking of you.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

I hope the home test was wrong!


----------



## Sphyrna

Hmmm, we have fingers and legs covered.  Ok, I guess I'm crossing my eyes for you in luck!!    Now I can't finish reading all the posts I missed today. I hope you get good news on Wednesday.  Keep us posted!


----------



## Saxton

I'm keeping my fingers crossed too!  Maybe we could offer some time of sacrifice for good luck?  How about if we toss Rosie in a volcano?


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed too!  Maybe we could offer some time of sacrifice for good luck?  How about if we toss Rosie in a volcano?



Toss her in this.






I'm sure she won't object.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

I want to be sacrificed into that volcano too!


----------



## rosiep

Saxton said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed too!  Maybe we could offer some time of sacrifice for good luck?  How about if we toss Rosie in a volcano?



That's just cold!....or is it really hot??? I'm confused...


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I want to be sacrificed into that volcano too!



Me to! Me to! I'm a virgin!
Throw me in!



I finally get to stay there in February


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Me to! Me to! I'm a virgin!
> Throw me in!
> 
> 
> 
> *I finally get to stay there in February*




Tara and I will be crashing your place......You did get 2 beds right?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Tara and I will be crashing your place......You did get 2 beds right?



We're trying to get Concierge at the poly.
Right now we're wait listed. 

Some claptrap about booking threw DCL? 
If I don't get it  - they'll be hell to pay! 
Ask Paul - he knows how I get when I don't get it!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> We're trying to get Concierge at the poly.
> Right now we're wait listed.
> 
> Some claptrap about booking threw DCL?
> If I don't get it  - they'll be hell to pay!
> Ask Paul - he knows how I get when I don't get it!



If not you can room with us....we're staying at the POP!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> If not you can room with us....we're staying at the POP!



that daisy pool looks cool over there.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> that daisy pool looks cool over there.



It has to be a really cheap trip since James and I are going in September too. Tara said she was game for trying POP..but I may yet chicken out and stay again at a Mod....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> It has to be a really cheap trip since James and I are going in September too. Tara said she was game for trying POP..but I may yet chicken out and stay again at a Mod....



Jamie's going to bring his BIG purse -
So we can sneak you on to the cruise.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Jamie's going to bring his BIG purse -
> So we can sneak you on to the cruise.



Hope his purse has plenty of side pockets for me to puke in....


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Well...   I ruined my own weekend on Saturday morning taking a home pregnancy test.  It came back negative, but it was early (especially if you consider how slowly everything else happened over the last month).  I have been feeling nauseated one and off since Friday morning, so I am still hopeful.
> 
> Blood work Wednesday morning.  I should have a phone call with an answer by Wednesday afternoon!
> 
> *hopeful



(((((((((((((((((Sending Hopeful Vibes)))))))))))))))))))))  p.s jello tastes the same going down OR coming back up -- useful tidbit for anybody dealing with chronic nausea.


----------



## NHdisneylover

Well since I am so late for the party and finger crossing, leg crossing, eye crossing, pixie dusting, even volcanoe sacfrifices are already taken I'll . . .hold my thumb for you (German version of crossed fingers)
Hoping for good news today.
Oh yeah and I am trying not to think about that tidbit about jellomakes me not want to eat jello


----------



## rpmdfw

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> p.s jello tastes the same going down OR coming back up -- useful tidbit for anybody dealing with chronic nausea.







I'm not sure if this is good to know, or not!


----------



## Saxton

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> (((((((((((((((((Sending Hopeful Vibes))))))))))))))))))))) p.s jello tastes the same going down OR coming back up -- *useful tidbit for anybody dealing with chronic nausea*.


 
Wow, learn something new every day ... but I didn't really need to know that!


----------



## Saxton

NHdisneylover said:


> Well since I am so late for the party and finger crossing, leg crossing, eye crossing, pixie dusting, even volcanoe sacfrifices are already taken I'll . . .*hold my thumb for you (German version of crossed fingers)*
> Hoping for good news today.
> Oh yeah and I am trying not to think about that tidbit about jellomakes me not want to eat jello


 
OK, that's the second thing I've learned today.  The Dis is so educational.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Saxton said:


> The Dis is so educational.





Thanks for the thumb holding and everything that has been sacrificed, crossed, and pixie dusted.  Blood work is done and now we are just waiting for a phone call (should be around 2:30ish).

That is good to know about the jell-o!    I will have to remember that!  I got sick this morning brushing my teeth!    It is weird little things like that that make me think I am, then stupid me with that at home test on Saturday morning makes me think it is just side effects of the Progesterone!

Oh, well...  nothing left to do but sit and wait...


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Thanks for the thumb holding and everything that has been sacrificed, crossed, and pixie dusted.  Blood work is done and now we are just waiting for a phone call (should be around 2:30ish).
> 
> That is good to know about the jell-o!    I will have to remember that!  I got sick this morning brushing my teeth!    It is weird little things like that that make me think I am, then stupid me with that at home test on Saturday morning makes me think it is just side effects of the Progesterone!
> 
> Oh, well...  nothing left to do but sit and wait...



Oh, the waiting must be TORTURE!

I'm so sorry!  It'd kill me.  I don't wait well.

I'm still sending you happy thoughts  in hopes of good news!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

My friend from South Africa also says "Holding thumbs." 

Sending lots of good thoughts your way!!! 

Progesterone never bothered me - it was the estrogen surge when I was pregnant that made me puke for 8 weeks straight.  Let's hope the same will be true for you!!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Oh, the waiting must be TORTURE!
> 
> I'm so sorry!  *It'd kill me*.  I don't wait well.
> 
> I'm still sending you happy thoughts  in hopes of good news!



This is good to know if we ever want to do you in....

Jenn: We're here for you


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Thanks everyone.  Really and truly, thank you for all the pixie dust, thoughts, prayers, etc.

Unfortunately, the test came back negative.  

We will start all over again once my cycle starts, which should be in a couple days.  I am feeling very tested right now (with the irrational "failure" thoughts poking in now and then).  

Nelson and I will get through this like we get through everything else...  together and stronger than before.


----------



## rosiep

I'm so sorry Jenn.  We all know how much this means for you and we grieve with you. 

But! The future is untold.....anything can happen.


----------



## wallyb




----------



## NHdisneylover

Oh Jenn I am so very, truly sorry to read this
You are NOT a failure in any way so get that nasty thought out of your head.  I know it must be so discouraging for you to go through this.  I really do wish I could do something REAL to help (holding thumbs doesn't relaly do much, ya know).  I KNOW someday, some how you will be a mom and you will be a darned good one too!  Hang in there girl.  I'll keep holding my thumbs for you until it DOES happen.


----------



## rpmdfw

Jenn,  you are NOT a failure!

This just isn't the time, that's all.

Chin up!  When the time is right, you'll be a mom.  Maybe not now, maybe not this way, but it will happen.

And then you'll and Nelson will be great parents and raise a great kid!


----------



## Sphyrna

Awww, so sorry it didn't happen this time Jenn!    I'll keep my eyes crossed longer for next time!  It will happen, I'm sure of it!!


----------



## wallyb

Jenn,

Please don't turn this inward.
It's nothing you or Nelson are doing wrong.
God knows you've done so much to try to get 
this to happen.

It just some weird cosmic blip right now.
It will happen somehow, someway, someday.
And in the exact way it was supposed to.

And you'll be *great* at it!


----------



## Saxton

Jenn - I'm so sorry.   I know it hurts now but things will work out and it's not your fault.  You and Nelson will be great parents someday!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Thanks everyone.  Really.

I know it is irrational to think of myself as a failure, but it is just that tiny annoying thought that creeps in.  I know that there was probably nothing else I could have done to make the outcome any different.

Regardless of where I work, I am not a religious person...  however, the following is one of my favorite quotes:  God's delay is not his denial.  It is what I am trying to think of when the tears start to well up.

Thanks again.

Want to do it all again this month?


----------



## ChrizJen

Awww, Jenn.  I'm tearing up reading your posts and remembering how it felt to be on that roller coaster.  It's such a very difficult process because it always has to be on your mind.  You're always somewhere in your cycle, so you are constantly thinking of either when you need to have an ultrasound, or when you need this injection, or what day you need to start taking this particular supplement or drug.  *SIGH*  It really can be dizzying.  I know your pain right now and I don't envy you.  
But just hang in there.  If it's meant to happen, it will.    
I know that phrase doesn't help much, but just remember that God doesn't make mistakes.  He knows exactly what you need and when you need it.  I'm not a very religious person either.  But that always gave me comfort somehow.  
Keep your chin up!


----------



## bubie2.5




----------



## 2GirlsMama

Jenn,
My DH and I went for a ride on the roller coaster you are on right now, and I know it isn't very much fun.  I know it is hard to accept the fact that there is nothing you did wrong, but it is true. 

I am sorry you got negative results this month.  I hope next month will be better.  

Leah


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Ach. Girlie.  I'm sorry for the outcome.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Your quote about delay rather than denial is beautiful. I am so sorry to hear your news.


----------



## starann

So sorry Jenn........HUGE HUGS


You are gonig to make a great mom...no matter how it happens...you WILL be a GREAT mom!


----------



## OrlandoMike

I have been on this earth long enough to know that EVERYTHING happens for a reason.

The child that needs you is just not ready for this world yet.

Patience is a lesson that is hard to learn, but once mastered, is a true gift!


----------



## DVCajun

I'm so sorry to hear this month offered another disappointment. 

I can relate only too well, even the feelings of failure.  Those feelings followed me into my parenting adventure, I'm afraid -- for a while I felt compelled to be super-mom just to be on the safe side.  Not particularly logical, but hey, infertility can make you nuts.  I'm happy to say that after a few months of sleep deprivation, dirty diapers and cleaning up spit-up, I felt certain that no one but a real mom would deal with THAT. 

I think this comment by Mike sums it up nicely:



OrlandoMike said:


> The child that needs you is just not ready for this world yet.



That was the truth for me, and it will be for you, too.  No matter how and when your child comes to you, you'll recognize in your heart that they are yours and always were. But the waiting is excruciating, I know.  Hang in there.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Here we go!  

We went this morning for my day 11 U/S and bloodwork.  I just got off the phone with the nurse and she had some good news.  There are currently 2 eggs and they are a good size for where I am in my cycle.  My estrogen levels are also in a good place.  They are 108 (not that I know what THAT number means)...  However, I do know that at this time during my cycle last month, my estrogen levels were only in the 50's.  So them upping my Clomid from 100 mg to 150 mg appears to be working.  

I go again for another U/S on Wednesday.  I so hope that I can get this done by the end of the week (I need an excuse to lie around lazily all weekend)


----------



## NHdisneylover

Oh I love GOOD updates.  

Did you hear Jenn everybody????  It's time to cross those fingers, hold those thumbs, cross those toes, etc.  so things keep working out this time


----------



## wallyb

Want me to do a test run with Nelson - 
and make sure he's "firing on all rockets"!?!


----------



## rpmdfw

NHdisneylover said:


> It's time to cross those fingers



bUT it"s s o hrd to tpye ths waY!!1


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

NHdisneylover said:


> Oh I love GOOD updates.
> 
> Did you hear Jenn everybody????  It's time to cross those fingers, hold those thumbs, cross those toes, etc.  so things keep working out this time



Thanks Hadley!   



wallyb said:


> Want me to do a test run with Nelson -
> and make sure he's "firing on all rockets"!?!



You know Wally, that might not be a bad idea...  but keep in mind, that I will be beyond peeved if he gets YOU pregnant!  




rpmdfw said:


> bUT it"s s o hrd to tpye ths waY!!1



You are doing fine Rob!


----------



## rosiep

We're cheerin  We're dancin  We're hopin for romancin'


----------



## NHdisneylover

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> You know Wally, that might not be a bad idea...  but keep in mind, that I will be beyond peeved if he gets YOU pregnant!


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> You know Wally, that might not be a bad idea...  but keep in mind, that I will be beyond peeved if he gets YOU pregnant!



*Me too.* 
I don't want to get knocked up.
And wreck this temple to sin - NO WAY!


----------



## SandrA9810

rpmdfw said:


> bUT it"s s o hrd to tpye ths waY!!1



... cross your toes in the mean times... works just the same and a bit easier for typing.


Good luck... and lucky you for getting this far. Unfortantly my only option is IVF because of genetic problems, and adoption isn't legal in florida. Kari's adopted and has always known she's wanted to adopt, and I've always wanted to be pregnant (evil hormonal ticking clock). Either way is really expensive. But for now Kari is my five year old.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> *Me too.*
> I don't want to get knocked up.
> And wreck this temple to sin - NO WAY!



I'll get you some cocoa butter for the stretch marks!


----------



## wallyb

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'll get you some cocoa butter for the stretch marks!



Could I just have the cocoa?


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Could I just have the coco?



Here you go


----------



## rosiep

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I'll get you some cocoa butter for the stretch marks!



Will you rub it on for him too?


----------



## rpmdfw

Or do you prefer the more exotic Coco?


----------



## yasuern

My thoughts, prayers ,and Pixie Dust are with you


Keeping only good thoughts




Sue


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Hoping for more good news later this week!!!


----------



## Sphyrna

I still have my eyes crossed from last time.  Good luck!!


----------



## starann

WAHOOO!!!!  

Crossing my legs once again (YAY...no nookie for the hubby)


Any excuse to help a sister out!


----------



## OrlandoMike

I so need another faux niece/nephew to spoil at Disney!

Good Luck!


----------



## rosiep

OrlandoMike said:


> I so need another faux niece/nephew to spoil at Disney!
> 
> Good Luck!



I'm available....


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

starann said:


> WAHOOO!!!!
> 
> Crossing my legs once again (YAY...no nookie for the hubby)
> 
> 
> Any excuse to help a sister out!



I hear ya babe!  Always looking for excuses...


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I hear ya babe!  Always looking for excuses...



My dear girls...if you're looking for excuses your husbands are not doing it right! 
Jenn, I love ya', but if you don't mind I'll keep my fingers crossed and my legs open. 

(Rob...say anything about the flies and I'll flatten you)


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> (Rob...say anything about the flies and I'll flatten you)



Those are flies?!?!?!? 

They looked more like bats to me.  

I figured they'd flown in from your belfry.


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Those are flies?!?!?!?
> 
> They looked more like bats to me.
> 
> I figured they'd flown in from your belfry.



That's LOW.

Funny-
but low.


----------



## wallyb

Jenn
Just keep thinking Chicken...






Oh my - this one getting choked. 

Gee I was going for more of a hatch/egg thing.
But maybe this still works for Nelson?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Jenn
> Just keep thinking Chicken...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my - this one getting choked.
> 
> Gee I was going for more of a hatch/egg thing.
> But maybe this still works for Nelson?



Did you teach the chicken handler how to do that???


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Did you teach the chicken handler how to do that???



What?


----------



## rosiep

What do you mean "what"?

I know you have that movement perfected.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Who knew Wally was such animal fan... chickens...monkeys...  Seriously now -- got my whatever crossed for you, Jenn!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Jenn
> Just keep thinking Chicken...





rosiep said:


> What do you mean "what"?
> 
> I know you have that movement perfected.




Oh.  My.  God.   Too FN funny!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> got my whatever crossed for you, Jenn!



That sounds painful!  You gonna be ok?


----------



## NHdisneylover

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Who knew Wally was such animal fan... chickens...monkeys... !



Don't forget the goats!  There always seems to be a goat eventually


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

<<<  will be me on Friday morning!  

Just spoke with the nurse.  A few more eggs have cropped up! 

There is a 16mm, 14mm, and a 12mm on the left (which appears to be the cooperating ovary this month) and a 10mm on the right which they do not think will amount to much.  My estrogen is 111.  I will inject myself with the Ovidrel tomorrow evening and we have to be in Providence at 6:45 on Friday morning.  

I know I don't have to ask, but:  wish me luck?


----------



## rpmdfw

Best wishes for you, Jenn!


----------



## rosiep

Keep 'em coming Jenn!! Keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## NHdisneylover

Good Luck!
Buena Suerte!
Viel Gluck!
Bonne Chance!
Buona Fortuna!


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Just spoke with the nurse.  A few more eggs have cropped up!



Oh no *"Octomom Part 2"*


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Oh no *"Octomom Part 2"*



She'll have to get her lips done.....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> She'll have to get her lips done.....



After 8 babies!  She'd need to get both set redone I'd imagine.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Oh no *"Octomom Part 2"*



*BITE ME!* 

Wally, if THAT happens...  I am dropping 4 of them at your house for you!



rosiep said:


> She'll have to get her lips done.....





wallyb said:


> After 8 babies!  She'd need to get both set redone I'd imagine.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

wallyb said:


> After 8 babies!  She'd need to get both set redone I'd imagine.



Um, EWWWW!!!!  That's why they have C-sections, Wally.


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> *BITE ME!* Wally, if THAT happens...  I am dropping 4 of them at your house for you!



Cool.
Can I have the girls?
I'll institute Runway Fridays! 

Pluse I'll finally have someone to drag to the girly things At WDW.
My nephews were *Not* having it!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> After 8 babies!  She'd need to get both set redone I'd imagine.



It was a set-up and I am proud that Wally took the bait. That's why I love him!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Cool.
> Can I have the girls?
> I'll institute Runway Fridays!
> 
> Pluse I'll finally have someone to drag to the girly things At WDW.
> My nephews were *Not* having it!



Sounds fun!  They are all yours!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Cool.
> Can I have the girls?
> I'll institute Runway Fridays!
> 
> Pluse I'll finally have someone to drag to the girly things At WDW.
> My nephews were *Not* having it!



Take me instead!!!! I can do the girly things....


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I can do the girly things....



You just keep your girly things covered up, missy!


----------



## rosiep

I have had _that _nightmare: The one where I'm thrown out of Disney World for being topless...


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Sounds fun!  They are all yours!



Ooooooh 
And we can make those cool turban thingies out of the towels 
after bath time!


----------



## wallyb

And I'm thinking *Pink*
Lots and Lots Of Pink


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Ooooooh
> And we can make those cool turban thingies out of the towels
> after bath time!



Yup.  You can do all that.  My little girls  can be raised by Uncle Wally and will be better women than if I had raised them!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> And I'm thinking *Pink*
> Lots and Lots Of Pink



I am very glad you are excited about this prospect.  Did you pick out which room will be theirs yet?  What about names?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> And I'm thinking *Pink*
> Lots and Lots Of Pink



Can we wear tutus and cowgirl boots? And glitter in our hair????


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I have had _that _nightmare: The one where I'm thrown out of Disney World for being topless...



How odd.  I've also had that nightmare.  The one where you show up at Disney World topless.

I always wake up screaming . . .


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Can we wear tutus and cowgirl boots? And glitter in our hair????



Who's this "we" 
I'm getting the *new* models


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Who's this "we"
> I'm getting the *new* models



Sniff, sniff.....still mad at me for pimping James out????


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> What about names?



Lilly
Amaryllis
Dahlia
Jasmine


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Lilly
> Amaryllis
> Dahlia
> Jasmine



Daisy?

Rose?

Wisteria?

Iris?

Petunia?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Sniff, sniff.....still mad at me for pimping James out????



Nope. 
He's all Mike's.
I've moved on.

I just can't imagine retraining you.


----------



## wallyb

rpmdfw said:


> Daisy?
> 
> Rose?
> 
> Wisteria?
> 
> Iris?
> 
> Petunia?



I wanted to name Stella - Petunia or Prudence.
Paul would not have it.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> I wanted to name Stella - Petunia or Prudence.
> Paul would not have it.



Good man, that Paul.  Level headed.  You hang on to him, you need him!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> I wanted to name Stella - Petunia or Prudence.
> Paul would not have it.



Speaking of Stella and Paul...  how are they going to handle this influx of *pink*?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Nope.
> He's all Mike's.
> I've moved on.
> 
> I just can't imagine retraining you.



I'm housebroken!!!! 

Geez! A girl has four little "accidents" and suddenly she needs to be retrained!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I'm housebroken!!!!
> 
> Geez! A girl has four little "accidents" and suddenly she needs to be retrained!



Four accidents A DAY!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Four accidents A DAY!



I'm down to three a day now!


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I'm down to three a day now!



Three a day and one at night, is still four!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> Three a day and one at night, is still four!



Tattletale!


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Speaking of Stella and Paul...  how are they going to handle this influx of *pink*?


Don't you worry..
Paul knows what side his bread is buttered (Or lubed) on.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Don't you worry..
> Paul knows what side his bread is buttered (Or lubed) on.



OH MY!!! 
 But you do know that once the kiddies come it's cheap olio from then on.....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> OH MY!!!
> But you do know that once the kiddies come it's cheap olio from then on.....



Fine.

I'll have my girls!


----------



## wallyb

And piles of ...




Barbies!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> And piles of ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbies!



I still have my daughter's Barbies and My Little Ponies!!! The MLP weren't as fun to dress....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I still have my daughter's Barbies and My Little Ponies!!! The MLP weren't as fun to dress....



What no  Monchichi?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od3cNTl40VI


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> What no  Monchichi?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od3cNTl40VI



No, but we have tons of Littest Pet Shop.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKFSgVwSxLc


----------



## Desiree1972

following your quest - and just wanted to say that you are in my thoughts!!

May the fertility goddess bless you this month!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Desiree1972 said:


> following your quest - and just wanted to say that you are in my thoughts!!
> 
> May the fertility goddess bless you this month!




Thank you!  I like goddesses...  (that is why I hang over here)...


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> And piles of ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbies!



naked under the bed with the dustbunnies and with their heads popped off


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> naked under the bed with the dustbunnies and with their heads popped off


     
Sacrilege!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> Sacrilege!



DD had a "Take No Prisoners" thing goin' on even when she was  just tiny little thing.


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> DD had a "Take No Prisoners" thing goin' on even when she was  just tiny little thing.



Well she can stay ta hell away from Lilly, Amaryllis, Dahlia and Jasmine's
Barbies.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> Well she can stay ta hell away from Lilly, Amaryllis, Dahlia and Jasmine's
> Barbies.



Just wait til Lilly, et.al. give Barbie a hair-cut. Those can be VERY au courant...


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Well she can stay ta hell away from Lilly, Amaryllis, Dahlia and Jasmine's
> Barbies.



 Hmmm...  Is Wally going to be more protective of the girls or the barbies?


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Hmmm...  Is Wally going to be more protective of the girls or the barbies?



Duh!  The barbies!  They're collectors items, you know.  Especially the ones that Wally has with the Bob Mackie gowns.


----------



## damrong999




----------



## wallyb

Rob is project again.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

I wanted to give you all a quick update since a couple people have asked me how everything went last week...

The procedure went well.  Not too eventful (which is good)...

I proceeded to be pretty dang lazy all weekend under the guise of incubating (thanks for the idea Wally)!

The beginning of the week has been uneventful except for the occasional stabbing pain in my left side.  I am hoping that the pain is from implantation, but from what I read there generally isnt any pain felt during implantation.  A little nausea today, but that could be from the Progesterone they have me taking.

I will have to go for a pregnancy test while in Florida on 7/2.  Luckily there are multiple Quest Labs in Orlando.  The only unfortunate part is that I probably will not get the results same day as I do up here...  

We shall see...


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I wanted to give you all a quick update since a couple people have asked me how everything went last week...
> 
> The procedure went well.  Not too eventful (which is good)...
> 
> I proceeded to be pretty dang lazy all weekend under the guise of incubating (thanks for the idea Wally)!
> 
> The beginning of the week has been uneventful except for the occasional stabbing pain in my left side.  I am hoping that the pain is from implantation, but from what I read there generally isnt any pain felt during implantation.  A little nausea today, but that could be from the Progesterone they have me taking.
> 
> I will have to go for a pregnancy test while in Florida on 7/2.  Luckily there are multiple Quest Labs in Orlando.  The only unfortunate part is that I probably will not get the results same day as I do up here...
> 
> We shall see...



If you're going to a Quest Labs location while here, I STRONGLY recommend booking an appointment on line at their website.  I've waited for nearly three hours to have one vial of blood drawn at Quest because I didn't book an appointment ahead of time.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Got ya covered on the Quest lab!  The one near me is always a walk in!  Sending you a PM!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Got ya covered on the Quest lab!  The one near me is always a walk in!  Sending you a PM!



But what's going to be the closest one to Disney?  It might be easier to book the appointment early in the morning at the closest to Disney than having to schlep all the way out to the ghetto to the walk-in.


----------



## yasuern

Sending wishes and pixie dust your way

Will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for a happy outcome


Sue


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> But what's going to be the closest one to Disney?  It might be easier to book the appointment early in the morning at the closest to Disney than having to schlep all the way out to the ghetto to the walk-in.



The closest one to Disney is in downtown Kissimmee!  I can assure you, THAT IS THE GHETTO!

I will have you know I live in a very nice suburb, in a semi detached house!  Granted the Quest I am sending her to is on 192, but it is a ghost town, and nobody is there getting drug tested for their probation officer!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

OrlandoMike said:


> The closest one to Disney is in downtown Kissimmee!  I can assure you, THAT IS THE GHETTO!
> 
> I will have you know I live in a very nice suburb, in a semi detached house!  Granted the Quest I am sending her to is on 192, but it is a ghost town, and nobody is there getting drug tested for their probation officer!



Awesome!  Thanks Mike!

So does that mean, I can't get my drug test for MY probation officer???


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> I will have you know I live in a very nice suburb, in a semi detached house!






I've heard stories about your neighbors!  You're not fooling me!


----------



## Desiree1972

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I wanted to give you all a quick update since a couple people have asked me how everything went last week...
> 
> The procedure went well.  Not too eventful (which is good)...
> 
> I proceeded to be pretty dang lazy all weekend under the guise of incubating (thanks for the idea Wally)!
> 
> The beginning of the week has been uneventful except for the occasional stabbing pain in my left side.  I am hoping that the pain is from implantation, but from what I read there generally isnt any pain felt during implantation.  A little nausea today, but that could be from the Progesterone they have me taking.
> 
> I will have to go for a pregnancy test while in Florida on 7/2.  Luckily there are multiple Quest Labs in Orlando.  The only unfortunate part is that I probably will not get the results same day as I do up here...
> 
> We shall see...



may the stabbing pain be implantation!!!!
thinking of you and have had many talks with the Fertility Goddess


----------



## rosiep

Desiree1972 said:


> may the stabbing pain be implantation!!!!
> thinking of you and have had many talks with the Fertility Goddess



Desiree has the Godesses ear so you're in good hands!! 


Desiree- I'm glad you're on board!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Desiree1972 said:


> may the stabbing pain be implantation!!!!
> thinking of you and have had many talks with the Fertility Goddess



 Thank you!  




rosiep said:


> Desiree has the Godesses ear so you're in good hands!!



Awesome!


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!




I prefer other parts of the Godess.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> I prefer other parts of the Godess.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

So...  I just realized that due to my "disney commando style" family members that showed up last week, I didn't get to update you all on this...  (among other things, I know)...   

On Thursday, July 2 - I went for my bloodwork at one of the Quest Labs in Kissimmee...  (thanks Mike for the tip, there was a very short wait and the waiting crowd didn't make me squirm).  Once the phlebotamist (sp) was done, I asked how long the results would take.  She told me three to four days   I was thinking a myriad of things...  do these people realize I can pee on a stick and have a result in 3 minutes or that when I get tested at my doctor's office I have the results in 4-5 hours, and do they even give a rats backend?  I guess because 7/4 landed on a Saturday, all Quest labs were closed on Friday 7/3...   Anyway, I was polite (didn't want her "losing" my bloodwork) and left...   We stopped at CVS and picked up an at home test...  

I called my Dr.'s office to let them know about the 3-4 day wait time...  because after mulling it over some more I realized that if I am not pregnant and my cycle begins then I am going to need to start taking medications on day 3 of that cycle and waiting for those lab results would jeopardize the whole month for me...   My Dr.'s office was appalled.  They couldn't believe that something this simple (and super time sensitive) was being put on the back burner...   

On Friday morning, I took the at home test and it came back negative...    I wasnt willing to put all my stock in that though, so I patiently waited and tried to think good thoughts.

My Dr.'s office called me Friday, Saturday, and Sunday to tell me that they had not yet received anything even though they had contacted Quest and asked for a rush to be placed on the order...   Didn't really matter, my cycle began on Sunday morning.  

On Monday, I was at MGM watching the parade when my phone rang...  Imagine me running away from the crowds and needing to yell into the phone about this subject surrounded by children and families....    

Now, I was hoping that they would overnight the meds to me (it is a mail order fertility pharmacy that my Dr. deals with, so my meds always come in the mail) so I could start them on Tuesday and get my monitoring done (which would have only been my day 3 US since my day 11 US would have been this Thursday) in a local hospital or OB's office...  I was a combination of upset, sad, and downright pissed when they told me to call them when I got home that I was going to have to take this month off since the results of the bloodwork had not come back and they needed that before starting another cycle of meds....  

So here I am...   and  and doing absolutely nothing (well, not _*nothing*_) at all about it this month...


----------



## rpmdfw

Jenn,  so sorry to hear that you're having to start all over again!  (after taking an unwanted month off, of course)


----------



## wallyb

Boo. 

Dang - I was getting the Ben and Jerry's 
and the pickles all lined up!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Boo.
> 
> Dang - I was getting the Ben and Jerry's
> and the pickles all lined up!



My fave kind of Ben and Jerry's is Chubby Hubby...     Seriousely...


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> My fave kind of Ben and Jerry's is Chubby Hubby...     Seriousely...



This made me smile!


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> My fave kind of Ben and Jerry's is Chubby Hubby...     Seriousely...



Marsha Marsha Marshmallow


----------



## rosiep

I'm so sorry Jenn.  That sucks!

We're here for you....

need to rant?
We're here for you
need a shoulder to cry on?
We're here for you
Need to poke fun at someone?
Wally's available.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> This made me smile!




It's a real flavor...  (or did this make you smile b/c you met my hubby ) 

*drool...  peanut butter filled chocolate covered pretzels...

http://www.benjerry.com/flavors/our-flavors/#



wallyb said:


> Marsha Marsha Marshmallow



I will make you a deal Wally...   When I get pregnant, you can bring me Chubby Hubby Ice Cream and when you get pregnant, I will bring you Marsha Marsha Marshmallow ice cream...   Deal?


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I'm so sorry Jenn.  That sucks!
> 
> We're here for you....
> 
> need to rant?
> We're here for you
> need a shoulder to cry on?
> We're here for you
> Need to poke fun at someone?
> Wally's available.



I'm available for the poke part!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I'm available for the poke part!



Such a thoughtful friend......


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Such a thoughtful friend......



I thought so.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Jenn, I am sorry things didn't go as planned.   Might as well try it the old fashioned way this month and get back on the assisted track next month.


----------



## rosiep

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Jenn, I am sorry things didn't go as planned.   Might as well try it the old fashioned way this month and get back on the assisted track next month.



Such a good idea!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Hugs for you, Jenn


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Thanks again to everyone!  You are all so wonderfully supportive!  




jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Jenn, I am sorry things didn't go as planned.   Might as well try it the old fashioned way this month and get back on the assisted track next month.



Well...  we didn't do that... AT ALL....  

There is this medication that I can take days 18 through 28 of my cycle that will force my next cycle to begin.  Before I can take this drug, I have to be sure that I am NOT pregnant.  Needless to say, it was a celibate house since we came home from vacation.    We made that decision because we knew that if we tried on our own there was a. very little chance of us being successful (as fun as it would be to be unsuccessful) and b.  it would push out the date that we could start another assisted cycle because we would have to wait to find out if we were pregnant than take the medication to bring on the next cycle...   We just didn't want to wait...   

So...  last Friday was Day 1, I went in for my baseline T/V U/S on Saturday morning and began my Clomid (150 mg.) last night.  I will take the Clomid for 5 nights and am scheduled for my next T/V U/S on 8/18 at 7:30 a.m.  I am becoming a pro!  

Anyway, We are really, more than ever before, hoping for a successful cycle this month.  If only for completely superficial reasons...   The baby needs to be 12 weeks old to cruise the 14 night TA next September.  I really don't want to have to cancel this cruise but certainly will if I need to...    Also, if I become pregnant, we could be looking at a late May, early June baby....   that would be wonderful!  

So we begin again...


----------



## rpmdfw

Crossing fingers, toes, and eyes for luck!

Also sending you happy thoughts  and pixie dust  to you!


----------



## wallyb

wishing and hoping and praying


----------



## LuvMy3Monkeys

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> In need of guidance...
> 
> So most of you know the deal with my fertility problems....
> 
> We went to a specialist today (10 vials of blood later... ) and they are going to do some more IUI but way more technical than just the first three rounds of  Clomid for 5 days, IUI on days 14 and 16 of cycle...  I have to take a bunch of hormones, go for bloodwork, more hormones, bloodwork and baseline ultrasound, more bloodwork, injectable hormones, another ultrasound, then the IUI, then bloodwork, bloodwork, bloodwork, (hopefully a pregnancy at this point)...
> 
> Where my issue lies is that we had said that we would do the IUI's but not go as far as IVF.  First of all, a round of IVF can cost around $10,000 and we don't have that and second, I cannot see going to such lengths to create a child when there are so many children who need loving parents (that is not to say ANYTHING negative about those who choose IVF)...
> 
> So that was that.  After the IUI's (if it doesnt work) we were going to start adoption process....
> 
> My issue is this, I found out my insurance will cover the IVF.  Which is great, I am really happy (and know how insanely lucky I am) to have such coverage.  But now, knowing that we will only have to put out about $500 in copays... It makes the decision harder....  I am wavering on my No IVF stance....
> 
> Then the guilt kicks in... there are so many children who NEED homes, I dont NEED a biological child....
> 
> It gets worse, then I start the whole "But what if there is a reason I dont know of why I have not become pregnant? Is there a higher power that thinks Nelson and I would not be good parents, are we really not ready.  I really do like our get up and go lifestyle, am I truly ready to give that up, will I even be a good mother, what if I mess this child up royally?..."
> 
> It gets bad, my brain wont stop....
> 
> So, I dont know what to do... I have talked to Nelson about this and he knows we will be good parents (glad he knows) and that, yes, there will be a ton of changes but all for the good....
> 
> I guess I dont really know what my problem is, maybe I just need to be talked off the bridge...
> 
> Thanks for "listening".  You all ROCK!




I didn't read the responses, but this post caught my eye. First of all... 

Let me tell you that I have witnessed so many "parents" who have popped out 4 or 5 kids that in no way deserve these children. I don't know what higher power is keeping an eye on them, but it's possible said power may have been sleeping when these people procreated. It's really sad. 

Being fertile or infertile doesn't have anything to do with it. The fact that you are trying this hard to have a child and that you are really thinking about the effects it is/will have on your relationship shows you will be a caring and responsible parent. Just because a girl can go lay down with someone and get knocked up on the first time does not in any way mean she should be a parent. I don't think that it should at ALL deter you from going further just because you haven't been able to conceive on your own. Just because you need a little extra help doesn't make you any less deserving or prepared for a child. I am adopted and one thing I know now (that I didn't see growing up) was that because I was so wanted and waited for that my parents really always went that extra mile to make things special for me and do right by me. Anyone can get pregnant unexpectedly and then it's a problem they have to "deal with" and what kind of life does that child have? Your child is going to be so wanted and loved and waited for that he/she/they will be spoiled to the moon and back! 

Good luck


----------



## NHdisneylover

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Thanks again to everyone!  You are all so wonderfully supportive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...  we didn't do that... AT ALL....
> 
> There is this medication that I can take days 18 through 28 of my cycle that will force my next cycle to begin.  Before I can take this drug, I have to be sure that I am NOT pregnant.  Needless to say, it was a celibate house since we came home from vacation.    We made that decision because we knew that if we tried on our own there was a. very little chance of us being successful (as fun as it would be to be unsuccessful) and b.  it would push out the date that we could start another assisted cycle because we would have to wait to find out if we were pregnant than take the medication to bring on the next cycle...   We just didn't want to wait...
> 
> So...  last Friday was Day 1, I went in for my baseline T/V U/S on Saturday morning and began my Clomid (150 mg.) last night.  I will take the Clomid for 5 nights and am scheduled for my next T/V U/S on 8/18 at 7:30 a.m.  I am becoming a pro!
> 
> Anyway, We are really, more than ever before, hoping for a successful cycle this month.  If only for completely superficial reasons... *  The baby needs to be 12 weeks old to cruise the 14 night TA next September*.  I really don't want to have to cancel this cruise but certainly will if I need to...    Also, if I become pregnant, we could be looking at a late May, early June baby....   that would be wonderful!
> 
> So we begin again...



I didn't know you were cruising with us--I admit I have not been on the meet thread in about 8 months (Todd kinda scares me).  Oh I am crossing my fingers even tighter because this month has to work I want to meet you and Nelson and a new sweet baby on the TA  BTW--we did the first TA (May 2007) and it was the best vacation of my life.  Several of us from that trip booked September 2010 the moment it became available.  I made some really good friends on that cruise--this will be the fourth cruise we all take together--we can add you to the list.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

LuvMy3Monkeys said:


> I didn't read the responses, but this post caught my eye. First of all...
> 
> Let me tell you that I have witnessed so many "parents" who have popped out 4 or 5 kids that in no way deserve these children. I don't know what higher power is keeping an eye on them, but it's possible said power may have been sleeping when these people procreated. It's really sad.
> 
> Being fertile or infertile doesn't have anything to do with it. The fact that you are trying this hard to have a child and that you are really thinking about the effects it is/will have on your relationship shows you will be a caring and responsible parent. Just because a girl can go lay down with someone and get knocked up on the first time does not in any way mean she should be a parent. I don't think that it should at ALL deter you from going further just because you haven't been able to conceive on your own. Just because you need a little extra help doesn't make you any less deserving or prepared for a child. I am adopted and one thing I know now (that I didn't see growing up) was that because I was so wanted and waited for that my parents really always went that extra mile to make things special for me and do right by me. Anyone can get pregnant unexpectedly and then it's a problem they have to "deal with" and what kind of life does that child have? Your child is going to be so wanted and loved and waited for that he/she/they will be spoiled to the moon and back!
> 
> Good luck



Thank you so much!   

It is amazing that while at the same time that I can be having what I know are crazily irrational thoughts, another part of me is trying to calm that part down.  I KNOW I am being irrational, I just wish I could control it.  

My child is going to be loved to the moon and back.  My husband is the most patient, loving man (who handles my irrationality well).  

We will most likely be starting the adoption process after this cycle should it not work out.  We have some $$$ things we need to clear up first before we let an agency go digging...    From what I hear, because we are not worried about the sex, nationality, or race of our potential child we will have a much shorter wait than say someone who goes in and says "I want a white baby girl".  

Thanks for responding, it is always nice to know there are people out there who care enough...  



NHdisneylover said:


> I didn't know you were cruising with us--I admit I have not been on the meet thread in about 8 months (Todd kinda scares me).  Oh I am crossing my fingers even tighter because this month has to work I want to meet you and Nelson and a new sweet baby on the TA  BTW--we did the first TA (May 2007) and it was the best vacation of my life.  Several of us from that trip booked September 2010 the moment it became available.  I made some really good friends on that cruise--this will be the fourth cruise we all take together--we can add you to the list.



Oh!  I so hope we can go...  I think it would be a perfect cruise for a baby because it will be so laid back...  not jumping on and off the ship at an island a day... ya know?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

I went for my T/V U/S this morning...   (is there a yawning smiley, because this is getting tiring)...  

I just spoke with the Nurse and my Estrogen and LH levels are fine.  Not yet high enough to go scheduling any procedures, but fine.

I have two on my left (15 and 17.5 mm) and one on the right (10 mm).  

I have to go back Friday morning for another T/V U/S and more bloodwork...

To be continued....


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I went for my T/V U/S this morning...   (is there a yawning smiley, because this is getting tiring)...



your wish...


----------



## MrsSpratt

I just read the entire thread in one sitting - you are in my prayers, and I applaud your courage - YOU WILL BE AN AWESOME MOMMA!

Lighting a candle for you - 

Mrs. Spratt


----------



## Saxton

Jenn - however your child comes into this world it will definitely be loved, adored and idolized!  I'm still keeping good thoughts for you.  

And remember to let us know when we can start working on names for you ... personally I like Sue, it works for a girl or a boy (well, according to the song).


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

crossing my fingers, eyes, and toes for you, Jenn.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

More good wishes for you.


----------



## yasuern

You and your DH WILL become parents and be great parents at that!

Doesn't matter is "HOW" your  child comes to you  - all that matters is that the child will be so BLESSED to have you two as parents

I'll be keeping you in mt prayers



Sue


----------



## MrsSpratt

Wishin'
and Hopin'
and thinkin'
and prayin'

Eggies gettin' bigger, 
'mone levels not wainin'

Wishin'
and Hopin'
and thinkin' 
and prayin'

for you!


----------



## rosiep

MrsSpratt said:


> Wishin'
> and Hopin'
> and thinkin'
> and prayin'
> 
> Eggies gettin' bigger,
> 'mone levels not wainin'
> 
> Wishin'
> and Hopin'
> and thinkin'
> and prayin'
> 
> for you!




You gotta) 
Show him that you care just for him 
Do the things he likes to do 
Wear your hair just for him, 'cause 
You won't get him 
Thinkin' and a-prayin' 
Wishin' and a-hopin' 

(she started it......)

Jenn:  We're all here for you..


----------



## MrsSpratt

rosiep said:


> You gotta)
> Show him that you care just for him
> Do the things he likes to do
> Wear your hair just for him, 'cause
> You won't get him
> Thinkin' and a-prayin'
> Wishin' and a-hopin'
> 
> (she started it......)
> 
> Jenn:  We're all here for you..



Show it that you care about it
Do the things docs tell you to
Take extra folic acid 'cause
you're gonna' get one
Thinkin' and a-prayin'
Wishin' and a-hopin'

There is a special little one at the end of this, waiting just for you!

I don't think I've ever prayed this much for someone I don't know!


----------



## wallyb

wallyb said:


> wishing and hoping and praying



Check it!
Post 504.

I'm just saying.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Check it!
> Post 504.
> 
> I'm just saying.



You left out "thinkin"

I'm just saying....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> You left out "thinkin"
> 
> I'm just saying....



I'm not thinkin cause I know it's going to happen
for her - I just know it!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Lots of  to you all...


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

So I had another T/V U/S this morning along with some more bloodwork...   

Not much has changed with the exception of my estrogen levels are rising and my folicles are getting bigger, which is good!  

17.5 and 16 on the left and 12 on the right...  estrogen levels are 183...   

I will give myself the Ovidrel injection tomorrow night (after watching a one woman play about Lizzie Borden).  Nelson is due in the office around 8 am and I about 9 am...

This will be the 3rd round with THIS doctor (I have had three other ART cycles with my regular OB/GYN)...  so I am hoping that the 3rd time will be the charm...


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Nelson is due in the office around 8 am and I about 9 am...



So I should get there at 8 to "Help" Nelson?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> So I should get there at 8 to "Help" Nelson?





That is MY job dear....


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> That is MY job dear....



What - no fluffer? 
What kind of a low rent Production is this?


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> What - no fluffer?
> What kind of a low rent Production is this?



you are sumthin' else, Wally. just when it looks like you're goin' a little bit mushy, you pop up with one of these...


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> So I should get there at 8 to "Help" Nelson?



You could come fluff for me....James is tired from all that dancing..


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> You could come fluff for me....James is tired from all that dancing..



James likes to Dance!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> What - no fluffer?
> What kind of a low rent Production is this?



My darling doesn't need fluffing!


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> My darling doesn't need fluffing!



Well - Yeah for portuguese men.
Nice linguica!


----------



## MrsSpratt

Thinking of you - third time is the charm!

Mrs. Spratt


----------



## NHdisneylover

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Oh!  I so hope we can go...  I think it would be a perfect cruise for a baby because it will be so laid back...  not jumping on and off the ship at an island a day... ya know?



I BELIEVE you will be on the cruise--with your little darling  I am adding you and Nelson and "TBD" to the lanyard list-we all have to get together to SEE this and make it happen.  So glad to hear about those bigger folicals


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Well - Yeah for portuguese men.
> Nice linguica!



He was a champ!  Such a hard job he has to do...   

P.S.  We prefer the REAL Portuguese sausage, chourico...  pronounced a little like its spanish sister chourizo, but "sha-reese"



MrsSpratt said:


> Thinking of you - third time is the charm!
> 
> Mrs. Spratt



We hope so, thanks!



NHdisneylover said:


> I BELIEVE you will be on the cruise--with your little darling  I am adding you and Nelson and "TBD" to the lanyard list-we all have to get together to SEE this and make it happen.  So glad to hear about those bigger folicals






So everything went well yesterday...  The procedure was a little more painful this time but I am over it!  I swear, I WILL get my hands on whoever invented that device!

I took the day off from work and laid down for most of them day...  a nice 4 hour nap on a Monday morning/afternoon is what everyone needs...  I had some cramping last night but that is to be expected.

I go for my pregnancy test on Tuesday 9/8....    

Until then, I am accepting good thoughts, crossed appendages, prayers to the higher power of your choice (I am an equal opportunity worshiper) and, of course, pixie dust.   A HUGE thank you to everyone who has had my and nelson's plight in their thoughts!


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Until then, I am accepting good thoughts, *crossed appendages*, prayers to the higher power of your choice (I am an equal opportunity worshiper) and, of course, pixie dust.   A HUGE thank you to everyone who has had my and nelson's plight in their thoughts!



Here you go!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Those are perfect Rob!  Thank you!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Jenn- Sending TONS of good thoughts your way!!!


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> P.S.  We prefer the REAL Portuguese sausage, chourico...  pronounced a little like its spanish sister chourizo, but "sha-reese"



I thought chourico was spanish.
I prefer that too.


----------



## DOPEYLUVER

GOOD LUCK JENN,




Fingers will be crossed


----------



## wallyb

I'm over the crossed whatevers. 
I'm going with the Big Voodoo Now.
Ladies and gentleman .....
*The Magenta Maternity Aardvark!*




Take that Jenn's ovaries.
No more messing around!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> I thought chourico was spanish.
> I prefer that too.



Nope.  Chourizo is the spanish counterpart...  They pronounce the "CH" like in "ch"urch...  For Chourico (the Portuguese one) it is pronounced with a "sh" in the beginning and the "ico" sounds more like "reese"...  

Come on down...  We will give you the tour...


----------



## starann

WAHOO Time to cross my legs....DH is never happy when you go in for insemination cause my legs are crossed for 2 weeks.  My patients ask why I walk so funny!


----------



## MrsSpratt

Everything is so crossed I feel like a cross-stitch!

Mrs. Spratt


----------



## rosiep

I'm prayin' like crazy.....I want to see those jugs filled with milk!


----------



## wallyb

She's gonna Blow!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> I'm over the crossed whatevers.
> I'm going with the Big Voodoo Now.
> Ladies and gentleman .....
> *The Magenta Maternity Aardvark!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take that Jenn's ovaries.
> No more messing around!









rosiep said:


> I'm prayin' like crazy.....I want to see those jugs filled with milk!



Oh lawd...  Can you just imagine???  I'm gonna need a crane!  



wallyb said:


> She's gonna Blow!



Now Wally...  do we have to have the birds and the bees talk again?  I can't get preggers like that....


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Ok Jenn..that was the BEST comeback EVER!
> 
> I laughed right out loud......


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> I'm prayin' like crazy.....I want to see those jugs filled with milk!



*SIGH*  

Leave it to Rosie to take the conversation to an uncomfortable place.


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Now Wally...  do we have to have the birds and the bees talk again?  I can't get preggers like that....


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> *SIGH*
> 
> Leave it to Rosie to take the conversation to an uncomfortable place.



So lactation makes you uncomfortable? Nursing Moms with milk filled bosoms......sopping wet nursung pads....


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> So lactation makes you uncomfortable? Nursing Moms with milk filled bosoms......sopping wet nursung pads....



Yep. Pretty much.


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Now Wally...  do we have to have the birds and the bees talk again?  I can't get preggers like that....



I don't care *What* you say.. I'm gonna keep trying!


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Oh lawd...  Can you just imagine???  I'm gonna need a crane!



Go with the classics ... Flying Buttresses!


----------



## wallyb

wallyb said:


> I'm over the crossed whatevers.
> I'm going with the Big Voodoo Now.
> Ladies and gentleman .....
> *The Magenta Maternity Aardvark!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take that Jenn's ovaries.
> No more messing around!





jenn&nelsonrego said:


>



Do *NOT* doubt the power of the Magenta Maternity Aardvark.

Why... we're all risking getting knocked-up ourselves, 
just being in his fertile presence!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> So lactation makes you uncomfortable? Nursing Moms with milk filled bosoms......sopping wet nursung pads....





rpmdfw said:


> Yep. Pretty much.



Don't forget the nipple cream for the sore, dry, chafed nipples.



wallyb said:


> I don't care *What* you say.. I'm gonna keep trying!



Have fun!  



wallyb said:


> Do *NOT* doubt the power of the Magenta Maternity Aardvark.
> 
> Why... we're all risking getting knocked-up ourselves,
> just being in his fertile presence!



I am tellin you Wally...  if you get preggers before me there is going to be hell to pay!


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I am tellin you Wally...  if you get preggers before me there is going to be hell to pay!



Look below doll... See the horns and the flames.
I don't pay in hell ... Dad has me comped.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Look below doll... See the horns and the flames.
> I don't pay in hell ... Dad has me comped.




Well... fine...  but I will still be peeved...  and you don't want to deal with _*THAT*_ do you?


----------



## Gypsybear

ooooooooooh


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Well... fine...  but I will still be peeved...  and you don't want to deal with _*THAT*_ do you?



Then there was that Rosemary's Baby thing.
Ya want me to arrange a devil baby for ya?


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Don't forget the nipple cream for the sore, dry, chafed nipples.
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> I am tellin you Wally...  if you get preggers before me there is going to be hell to pay!



And if Wally's Aardvark gets *me* pregnant there's gonna be some 'splainin to do.

(The monkey won't like it. ... )


----------



## Gypsybear

rosiep said:


> (The monkey won't like it. ... )



Speaking of cheeky little monkeys, where's Robb?


----------



## MrsSpratt

Thinking of you.

Mrs. Spratt


----------



## rosiep

Me Too.


----------



## wallyb

me 3


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

OK!  I will think of Jenn, too!!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

MrsSpratt said:


> Thinking of you.
> 
> Mrs. Spratt





rosiep said:


> Me Too.





wallyb said:


> me 3





jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> OK!  I will think of Jenn, too!!



Thanks everyone!  

Unfortunately, the results came back negative.  

We will start all over again with this upcoming cycle.  The cycle should start in the next couple days.  I will have the day 2 or 3 baseline T/V U/S.  I will start on day 5 giving myself daily injections.  From what the Nurse was telling me today there will be 2 vials of powdered medication.  I am going to have to fill the syringe with some liquid, inject the liquid into the first vial, let the powder dissolve, suck out the liquid with the syringe, put that into the second vial, wait for it to dissolve, then inject THAT liquid into myself.

There will be at least 5 days of that.  I will then go for another T/V U/S to see where things stand at that point.  The injections could possibly go on for another 2 to 5 more days once they see how many folicles have grown.  I will be monitored closely and once they feel that I am ready, I will inject myself one last time with the Ovidrel then go for the insemination. 

These meds are much more powerful than the Clomid I was on.  I will also have a higher chance of twins woohoo about a 25% chance!!!

So...  we take it from here and begin again!  

Thanks for all your support!


----------



## wallyb

*You're such a trooper!*


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *You're such a trooper!*



Love the new siggie Wally!!! You're FAB


----------



## MrsSpratt

Wally got it right - you are a TOTAL trooper!

Keep your spirits up!

Best,

Mrs. Spratt

ps - Ooooh!  Usually the only chem lab I get at home is skin care stuff...powders and vials and syrnges?  You are one brave lady!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> Love the new siggie Wally!!! You're FAB



YES!  I forgot to mention that...   

Absolutely FAB!  (much like you dear)...


----------



## wallyb

You're going to be the "shot master" after all this.
Can I get my H1N1 shot from you Nurse Headlights?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

MrsSpratt said:


> Wally got it right - you are a TOTAL trooper!
> 
> Keep your spirits up!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mrs. Spratt
> 
> ps - Ooooh!  Usually the only chem lab I get at home is skin care stuff...powders and vials and syrnges?  You are one brave lady!




Well...  since the Duggars have announced that they are pregnant with #19...  and I don't think Wally will be procreating anytime soon...  I realized that I really need to get going on my agenda to fill the world with liberal children!  

And as far as the chem lab goes...  my friends are already lined up around the block for the chance to stab me!  

I need to keep , it keeps me going on the days!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> You're going to be the "shot master" after all this.
> Can I get my H1N1 shot from you Nurse Headlights?



Sure baby!    Where do you want it?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

wallyb said:


> You're going to be the "shot master" after all this.
> Can I get my H1N1 shot from you Nurse Headlights?



Can I do it? I'd love to come at you with something sharp 

Hang in there Jenn! I admire your tenacity and am keeping all crossable body parts crossed for you (except for my eyes, that gives me a headache after a while).


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Sure baby!    Where do you want it?



Do it in the butt!


----------



## itsmuggsie

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Unfortunately, the results came back negative.
> 
> We will start all over again with this upcoming cycle.  The cycle should start in the next couple days.  I will have the day 2 or 3 baseline T/V U/S.  I will start on day 5 giving myself daily injections.  From what the Nurse was telling me today there will be 2 vials of powdered medication.  I am going to have to fill the syringe with some liquid, inject the liquid into the first vial, let the powder dissolve, suck out the liquid with the syringe, put that into the second vial, wait for it to dissolve, then inject THAT liquid into myself.
> 
> There will be at least 5 days of that.  I will then go for another T/V U/S to see where things stand at that point.  The injections could possibly go on for another 2 to 5 more days once they see how many folicles have grown.  I will be monitored closely and once they feel that I am ready, I will inject myself one last time with the Ovidrel then go for the insemination.
> 
> These meds are much more powerful than the Clomid I was on.  I will also have a higher chance of twins woohoo about a 25% chance!!!
> 
> So...  we take it from here and begin again!
> 
> Thanks for all your support!



Jenn  I totally know what you are going through!  My partner and I (well really my partner) tried IUI for almost 4 years without success. She did the last 3 tries with the stronger shots. After the last one time the dr suggestedwe do IVF with an egg donor also, age being a factor we are both 42.  We just couldn't afford it. We had resigned ourselves to the fact that it would be two of us for the rest of our lives, when our niece approach us and told us she was pregnant and would like us to adopt the baby, she's currently going through a divorce and the father wanted nothing to do with the baby.  So we agreed and the baby is due in November.  Since it's FL and we're a lesbian couple we have to jump through of few hoops, but that's a story for another thread.

It's rough living your life in 2 week intervals.  I will definitely send good vibes your way and keep you in my thoughts.   Wish you success!!


----------



## starann

Jenn....HUGS.  Let me know when I need to cross my legs..... (DH really loves those weeks...NOT!)


itsmuggsie.....Good Luck with the adoption.....!!!!!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Ah Jenn...  Always sending you every good wish for your dream to come true.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Jenn, more good thoughts coming your way!


----------



## wallyb

Maybe a nice Cheer!











 2! 4! 6! 8!
*Time for Jenn to ovulate!*


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

itsmuggsie said:


> ...would like us to adopt the baby...



That is great!  Oh!  I so hope everything works out perfectly for you two!  I am sending good thoughts your way too!  



starann said:


> Jenn....HUGS.  Let me know when I need to cross my legs..... (DH really loves those weeks...NOT!)





DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Ah Jenn...  Always sending you every good wish for your dream to come true.





jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Jenn, more good thoughts coming your way!



  Thank you all!  



wallyb said:


> Maybe a nice Cheer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2! 4! 6! 8!
> *Time for Jenn to ovulate!*



  Where do you come up with this stuff?  You are too much!  


Well...  my cycle began this morning (quite unexpectedly - I thought I had a couple days).  So I begin with bloodwork and a TV U/S on Friday morning!


----------



## NHdisneylover

Oh Jen  I'll keep sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((goodvibes)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) BABY VIBES FOR BOTH JENN AND MUGGSIE!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Headaches...  lots of headaches...  literally.  

My first injection was on Friday night  (they actually had me start the injections on day 3 instead of day 5) and Saturday morning I woke up with a migraine so bad that I ended up vomiting.  The vomiting was so bad that I blew out blood vessels in my eyes, around my eyes and around my mouth...  Pale French skin stinks!

I was hoping that that was just a random migraine but I ended up with  headaches yesterday afternoon and again this morning.  Nothing nearly as bad as Saturday but annoying nonetheless.  I am also having some form of hot flashes and am very tired.  All quite normal according to the pamphlet that comes with the meds.

Want to hear about the craziness that was the Rego's playing with needles on Friday night?  I am not sure I can relay how funny this was...  you may just have to trust me on it.

It was the first injection so I was being super careful to make sure I did every single step slowly and methodically.  It took me about 20 minutes to lay everything out, read everything and another 10 minutes to get the injection ready (since I need to mix everything myself).  I swabbed a spot on my stomach (about and inch away from my belly button) with an alcohol pad and waiting for that to dry.  I grabbed the syringe and just sat there, trying to stab myself with it for what seemed like an hour but was actually about 5 minutes.   

Finally, I decide to let Nelson do it and he comes over and pops the thing right into my stomach.  For some unknown reason I start laughing uncontrollably, I mean tears rolling down my face laughing so hard (I think I found it very amusing that my husband had no problem stabbing me).   Poor Nelson is trying to keep this needle in my stomach while my stomach shakes from laughing.  Then it becomes contagious and he starts laughing.  Two idiots, playing with needles, laughing their butts off!

Ridiculous.  

I am going to have some stories for these kid(s)!


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Headaches...  lots of headaches...  literally.
> 
> My first injection was on Friday night  (they actually had me start the injections on day 3 instead of day 5) and Saturday morning I woke up with a migraine so bad that I ended up vomiting.  The vomiting was so bad that I blew out blood vessels in my eyes, around my eyes and around my mouth...  Pale French skin stinks!
> 
> I was hoping that that was just a random migraine but I ended up with  headaches yesterday afternoon and again this morning.  Nothing nearly as bad as Saturday but annoying nonetheless.  I am also having some form of hot flashes and am very tired.  All quite normal according to the pamphlet that comes with the meds.
> 
> Want to hear about the craziness that was the Rego's playing with needles on Friday night?  I am not sure I can relay how funny this was...  you may just have to trust me on it.
> 
> It was the first injection so I was being super careful to make sure I did every single step slowly and methodically.  It took me about 20 minutes to lay everything out, read everything and another 10 minutes to get the injection ready (since I need to mix everything myself).  I swabbed a spot on my stomach (about and inch away from my belly button) with an alcohol pad and waiting for that to dry.  I grabbed the syringe and just sat there, trying to stab myself with it for what seemed like an hour but was actually about 5 minutes.
> 
> Finally, I decide to let Nelson do it and he comes over and pops the thing right into my stomach.  For some unknown reason I start laughing uncontrollably, I mean tears rolling down my face laughing so hard (I think I found it very amusing that my husband had no problem stabbing me).   Poor Nelson is trying to keep this needle in my stomach while my stomach shakes from laughing.  Then it becomes contagious and he starts laughing.  Two idiots, playing with needles, laughing their butts off!
> 
> Ridiculous.
> 
> I am going to have some stories for these kid(s)!



Sorry about the headaches!

But the needle story had me giggling too.

And just think!  Children born into homes filled with laughter are bound to turn out . . . . like US! 



You're DOOMED!


----------



## wallyb

Oh you zany needle slut, you.


----------



## NHdisneylover

Sorry 'bout the headaches but I agree the needle story is hilarious You kid will be so lucky


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Today is day 9 of my cycle.  I have been injecting myself for the last 5 nights and had an ultrasound this morning.

Imagine my surprise and shock upon finding out that I am just about ready!  Holy Carp - these meds WORK!     Oh!  and there are 3 good looking folicles!

One more injection of the Menopur (the stuff I have been taking) tonight, then the Ovidrel (the stuff that forces the ovulation) tomorrow night....  and then....    Insemination on Friday afternoon (at 2 p.m.) !!   

It is really weird...  I am almost kind of nervous...   I am just so surprised at how quickly this all happened!


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Today is day 9 of my cycle.  I have been injecting myself for the last 5 nights and had an ultrasound this morning.
> 
> Imagine my surprise and shock upon finding out that I am just about ready!  Holy Carp - these meds WORK!     Oh!  and there are 3 good looking folicles!
> 
> One more injection of the Menopur (the stuff I have been taking) tonight, then the Ovidrel (the stuff that forces the ovulation) tomorrow night....  and then....    Insemination on Friday afternoon (at 2 p.m.) !!
> 
> It is really weird...  I am almost kind of nervous...   I am just so surprised at how quickly this all happened!



Oh Jenn!!! How exciting!

So sorry bout the headaches...are they getting any better? I KNOW migraines and I wouldn't wish that on my worse enemy...and vomiting with a migraine is an act of the devil!


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> *Holy Carp *- these meds WORK!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> Oh Jenn!!! How exciting!
> 
> So sorry bout the headaches...are they getting any better? I KNOW migraines and I wouldn't wish that on my worse enemy...and vomiting with a migraine is an act of the devil!



Saturday was the worse one.  That was the day I vomitted and ended up with all the lovely busted blood vessells and red, white and blue eyes...  how patriotic of me...  

Every day since then I have been getting minor, annoying headaches...  enough for a couple Tylenol but certainly not migraines and nothing life altering, just annoying as h e double hockey sticks.  

The other side effect is the exhaustion.  There is a sticker on the box that says not to drive, operate heavy machinery, yada, yada, yada, but nothing (not even Tylenol PM) has made me this sleepy...  and it is always during the day...  I get home, plop on the couch and am wide awake!

I will get through this...   hopefully the side effects dont linger...  I know that if the procedure is successful I will be exhausted for the rest of my life - but that different and ok!



rpmdfw said:


>



I actually typed that on purpose.  I think I saw someone on here use that once (that and conga rats in place of congrats).  I really got a kick out of it.  

but hey! If a holy carp makes it all work -  I am ok with that!


----------



## NHdisneylover

Oh Jenn how very exciting Just think, when everything works you can be just as sleepy sans meds In those first few weeks when I was pregnant and didn't know it yet (yeah, I know you won't have that) I was so darned sleepy I stopped driving after the second time I fell asleep sitting at the table trying to eat dinner (at like 5:30).  I was never nasueas though, so I figured it was a good trade off.  Anyway most people do not get headahces as symptom of pregnancy so THAT should improve for you.


----------



## TLSnell1981

I don't mean to crash your thread. I just wanted to stop in and wish you all the best.


jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Anyway, We are really, more than ever before, hoping for a successful cycle this month.  If only for completely superficial reasons...   The baby needs to be 12 weeks old to cruise the 14 night TA next September.  I really don't want to have to cancel this cruise but certainly will if I need to...    Also, if I become pregnant, we could be looking at a late May, early June baby....   that would be wonderful!
> 
> So we begin again...



PS You're jinxed now. Of course, the baby's not going to come when it's most convenient. Looks like a summer baby to me...

Again, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for ya'll.


----------



## wallyb

Pulling for ya sweetness. 






Nelson will be pulling for ya two at some point.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

NHdisneylover said:


> Oh Jenn how very exciting Just think, when everything works you can be just as sleepy sans meds In those first few weeks when I was pregnant and didn't know it yet (yeah, I know you won't have that) I was so darned sleepy I stopped driving after the second time I fell asleep sitting at the table trying to eat dinner (at like 5:30).  I was never nasueas though, so I figured it was a good trade off.  Anyway most people do not get headahces as symptom of pregnancy so THAT should improve for you.



If I could get an option on that, I think I would take sleepy over nausea anyday.  



TLSnell1981 said:


> I don't mean to crash your thread. I just wanted to stop in and wish you all the best.
> 
> 
> PS You're jinxed now. Of course, the baby's not going to come when it's most convenient. Looks like a summer baby to me...
> 
> Again, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for ya'll.



Crash away.  I know there are people who are reading and not posting...  I was initially worried about sharing something so personal...  but if it helps just one more person get over the feelings of inadequacy and failure - It will all be worth it.



wallyb said:


> Pulling for ya sweetness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nelson will be pulling for ya two at some point.






Ummm....   Wally, there are 4 eggs in that nest...   I only want two...


----------



## NHdisneylover

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Ummm....   Wally, there are 4 eggs in that nest...   I only want two...



Ummm, Jenn I think the drugs are getting to you.  Count again  Triplets wouldn't be so bad (but then you have to get a cat. 4 on all future cruises and you and Nelson would be outnumbered)


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

NHdisneylover said:


> Ummm, Jenn I think the drugs are getting to you.  Count again  Triplets wouldn't be so bad (but then you have to get a cat. 4 on all future cruises and you and Nelson would be outnumbered)



Oh!  Do you think I can blame the drugs for all my stupidity?  

I initially thought 3 too...  but doesn't it look like there is a 4th one behind the two on the left?  Tell me no and I will call my eye doctor for an appt.


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Oh!  Do you think I can blame the drugs for all my stupidity?
> 
> I initially thought 3 too...  but doesn't it look like there is a 4th one behind the two on the left?  Tell me no and I will call my eye doctor for an appt.



Call the eye doctor, because there are clearly THREE eggs!

And no, you can't blame the drugs, we all know you'd have said the same thing without them.


----------



## wallyb

Because I'm a blonde I don't have to think, I talk like a baby and I never pay for drinks
Don't have to worry if I'm getting a man if I keep this blonde and I keep these tan
Cause I'm a blonde yeah, yeah, yeah
Cause I'm a blonde yeah yeah yeah

I see people working and it just makes me giggle,
cause I don't have to work, I just have to giggle
Cause I'm a blonde B-L-O-N-D
Cause I'm a blond don't you wish you were me?

I never learned to read and I never learned to cook
Why should I bother when I look like I look?
I know lots of people are smarter than me, but I have this philosophy, "So what?"
Cause I'm a blonde yeah yeah yeah


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Because I'm a blonde I don't have to think, I talk like a baby and I never pay for drinks
> Don't have to worry if I'm getting a man if I keep this blonde and I keep these tan
> Cause I'm a blonde yeah, yeah, yeah
> Cause I'm a blonde yeah yeah yeah
> 
> I see people working and it just makes me giggle,
> cause I don't have to work, I just have to giggle
> Cause I'm a blonde B-L-O-N-D
> Cause I'm a blond don't you wish you were me?
> 
> I never learned to read and I never learned to cook
> Why should I bother when I look like I look?
> I know lots of people are smarter than me, but I have this philosophy, "So what?"
> Cause I'm a blonde yeah yeah yeah



Love Julie Brown!

And the scene where she sings this song in "Earth Girls are Easy" is a riot!


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Love Julie Brown!



I like em Big....and stupid!   


I like em Big.....and....... real dumb!


----------



## NHdisneylover

Jenn,
You'll want to find a good preschool for your little one--a preschool where the teachers are GOOD at counting


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> And no, you can't blame the drugs, we all know you'd have said the same thing without them.



You are right!  



wallyb said:


> Because I'm a blonde I don't have to think, I talk like a baby and I never pay for drinks
> Don't have to worry if I'm getting a man if I keep this blonde and I keep these tan
> Cause I'm a blonde yeah, yeah, yeah
> Cause I'm a blonde yeah yeah yeah
> 
> I see people working and it just makes me giggle,
> cause I don't have to work, I just have to giggle
> Cause I'm a blonde B-L-O-N-D
> Cause I'm a blond don't you wish you were me?
> 
> I never learned to read and I never learned to cook
> Why should I bother when I look like I look?
> I know lots of people are smarter than me, but I have this philosophy, "So what?"
> Cause I'm a blonde yeah yeah yeah



Awww....  Wally is serenading again!  



rpmdfw said:


> Love Julie Brown!
> 
> And the scene where she sings this song in "Earth Girls are Easy" is a riot!



Oh man!  Is this another movie I am supposed to have seen?



NHdisneylover said:


> Jenn,
> You'll want to find a good preschool for your little one--a preschool where the teachers are GOOD at counting



So....   No homeschooling?


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> You are right!



Of course!




jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Oh man!  Is this another movie I am supposed to have seen?



Nah.  Won't hold it against you if you haven't seen it.  But if it ever comes on cable, it's definitely worth watching.  Jim Carey and Damon Wayans early in their careers.  Jeff Goldblum and Gina Davis.  Very funny.




jenn&nelsonrego said:


> So....   No homeschooling?



Probably not the best idea, given the . . . . um . . . limitations . . . of . . . er . . . of the situation . . .


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

alrighty folks...  I am headed out...   Don't know if I will be online much over the weekend...  besides it is difficult to type while hanging upside down from the ceiling...   

one more injection tongiht and we head to the dr.'s tomorrow at 2:00p.m.  so if you can spare a happy thought, a prayer, or a little pixie dust ~ I would be so appreciative!  

have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Saxton

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> alrighty folks... I am headed out... Don't know if I will be online much over the weekend... besides it is difficult to type while *hanging upside down from the ceiling...*


 
Sounds um, interesting? 

(Beth seems pretty adventurous, I wonder if she's ever tried that?)




jenn&nelsonrego said:


> one more injection tongiht and we head to the dr.'s tomorrow at 2:00p.m. so if you can spare a happy thought, a prayer, or a little pixie dust ~ I would be so appreciative!
> 
> have a lovely weekend!


 
I'll give you happy thoughts, prayers and pixie dust!  Oh, and I'm pushing for a June baby ... shoot for my birthday (and no, I'm not telling when!). And I still say Sue will be a great name for a boy or a girl.


----------



## itsmuggsie

sending good thoughts your way!!


----------



## NHdisneylover

many good thoughts comming your way.  have fun on the ceiling


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Jenn, sending lots of good wishes to you!  I hope this is the magic month!!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Good Morning Everybody!

The procedure on Friday afternoon seemed to go well.  I will have a pregnancy test on 10/2 and will know that afternoon!

On a side note...  I don't care if the Portuguese are supposed to be great navigators, if 250 million (yup 250 million ~ thank you Iron and Zinc) Portuguese navigators cannot find three French eggs...


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Good Morning Everybody!
> 
> The procedure on Friday afternoon seemed to go well.  I will have a pregnancy test on 10/2 and will know that afternoon!
> 
> On a side note...  I don't care if the Portuguese are supposed to be great navigators, if 250 million (yup 250 million ~ thank you Iron and Zinc) Portuguese navigators cannot find three French eggs...



They could stop and ask for  DIRECTIONS!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> They could stop and ask for  DIRECTIONS!



Sure...  like that would ever happen...   

There was one of those Portuguese guys that was trying to sail to India and ended up in the US...  I think...  Oh! I can't remember...  

But with that many navigators and 3 targets...  I am hoping they can handle the 83 million to 1 odds.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> ...if 250 million (yup 250 million ~ thank you Iron and Zinc) Portuguese navigators cannot find three French eggs...



 Jeez!  They stink.  I don't know if they were sailing in circles, avoiding the islands or what...   

Anyway, if you are missing the point my ridiculous rambling is trying to make - it is that my pregnancy test came back negative on Friday.   I was out to lunch with my best friend at the Cheesecake Factory when the call came in so I drowned my sorrows in a piece of Snickers Cheesecake.  

My cycle began on Saturday, so today I headed in for a baseline US.  I just spoke with the nurse and I will begin injections again this evening.  The same amount : 150 mg of Menopur which I get to mix and inject myslef with for the next five nights.  I will go for another US on Saturday morning to see where things are...

Since my doctor is in Providence and there is a spa I like in the Providence Place Mall, once I find out the date of the insemination, I am booking a massage...  I want to be uber-relaxed...  I don't know if I will have the massage before or after the insemination...  I guess it just depends...  It isnt like this is something I can plan too well...    Nelson and I have also decided to get a hotel room right in Providence...  probably at the Westin.  It looks like the insemination may take place around our 7th wedding anniversary (10/12) so we may try to "get away" 20 minutes from home.  

On another note, we have made a decision (which I fully retain the right to go back on at any point) 
I will continue this through the end of the year.  I had my very first insemination on 12/02/2008, so if I go through December, I will have been trying ART (assisted reproductive therapy) for a year.  As of January, if I am not pregnant, I will be contacting DCYF to begin the process of finding a child that needs a loving home more than I will ever need a biological child.  I don't pretend that it will be easy to "give up" on this dream, but I cannot go on like this forever.  I am putting myself at higher risk for multiple problems down the road with the hormones I am pumping my body full of and I cannot continue to take that risk.  What would be the point of having a child only to leave it potentially motherless?  I also keep seeing (or noticing) things about adoption.  I almost feel as if God is putting these things in my face for a reason.  I think adoption may be a calling for me.  This could be THE reason for all this.  I need to continue trying for now thoguh.  I need to know that I tried to the best of my ability.  I am devastated to think that there may not be a child out there with my husbands gorgeous eyes, hair, and mischievous smile.  But he says it is ok.  He is so good to me.  And I know he will be the best father, whether the child grows in my belly or in our hearts.

Thanks to everyone for their prayers, thoughts, and pixie dust.  Is it too much to ask that you keep it up?   You all know just how to make me laugh and feel loved in these difficult times.


----------



## rpmdfw

So sorry, Jenn.  I know this isn't easy. 

We'll continue to think happy thoughts for you!  


Now.  Tell us more about this snickers cheesecake. 


Did you take any pictures of it?


----------



## NHdisneylover

Jenn-of coruse it is not too much to ask that we all keep thinking of you  You are wodnerful to keep us all updated.  Your conitnued abliity to stay positive through all this is inspiring.

I KNOW you and Nelson will be great parents and I just KNOW that one way or the other the child you are meant to parent will come to you


----------



## wallyb

*I'm in your corner Doll!*


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Stay strong Jenn!!!  All good wishes being sent your way. Just imagine how wonderful it is going to be that one fine day that ol' test is POSITIVE!!!! 

You are going to be one incredible Mom.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> Now.  Tell us more about this snickers cheesecake.
> 
> 
> Did you take any pictures of it?



  No...  It went down the hatch too fast... it was deliciously yummy though...   

This is the best I can do...   http://www.cheesecakefactory.com/menu/Cheesecake/snickers_bar_chunks_and_cheesecake  and it doesnt even have a picture!  

Thinking ahead to my little overnight in Providence though...  the Westin is attached to the Providence Place Mall which is where the Cheesecake Factory is located...   hmmm.....   



NHdisneylover said:


> Jenn-of coruse it is not too much to ask that we all keep thinking of you  You are wodnerful to keep us all updated.  Your conitnued abliity to stay positive through all this is inspiring.
> 
> I KNOW you and Nelson will be great parents and I just KNOW that one way or the other the child you are meant to parent will come to you



Thanks!  



wallyb said:


> *I'm in your corner Doll!*



I know, that means alot to me!  



DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Stay strong Jenn!!!  All good wishes being sent your way. Just imagine how wonderful it is going to be that one fine day that ol' test is POSITIVE!!!!
> 
> You are going to be one incredible Mom.



It will be a fine day!  Thanks!  


There was something that I saw in my Doctor's office that made me feel really good this morning.  Backstory:  I read a story last week that peeved me off to no end.  It was about Dr.'s refusing to inseminate lesbian couples.  I don't need to go into the details, you all have heard all the ridiculousness before.  So anywho, I was not happy after reading this story and was prepared to ask the nurse if this office had any similar policies.  I was not prepared to take my "business" elsewhere for many reasons but was planning on at the very least showing my displeasure (what good that would do - who knows) when I went in sat down, looked up and saw a lesbian couple sitting across from us, holding hands, talking to each other softly and so obviously in love.  It made me heart soar!    They smiled, we smiled, and we all went about our journeys!  I may never see them again but I wish them all the luck in the world.


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> No...  It went down the hatch too fast... it was deliciously yummy though...
> 
> This is the best I can do...   http://www.cheesecakefactory.com/menu/Cheesecake/snickers_bar_chunks_and_cheesecake  and it doesnt even have a picture!



A link with no picture?

That is unacceptable! 

I expect you to get on the phone with the local Cheesecake Factory and have one of those delivered to my office RIGHT NOW!

Being supportive of you isn't easy, you know!  It's a lot of hard work.  I need to keep my energy level up!


----------



## NHdisneylover

Jenn--you do realize that once you have a baby and that baby grows into toddler sized it will be 18 years or so before you get to eat your cheesecake without sharing again (except when you spring for a sitter)


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

NHdisneylover said:


> Jenn--you do realize that once you have a baby and that baby grows into toddler sized it will be 18 years or so before you get to eat your cheesecake without sharing again (except when you spring for a sitter)



Not necessarily.  DS HATES chocolate.  He is 13, and he has hated chocolate his whole life.  He doesn't like cake, and I don't think he would agree to even taste cheesecake.  He only likes vanilla ice cream.

When he was about 2 I put chocolate milk in a sippy cup for him to taste.  Not only did he refuse to drink any more after the first sip, apparently it also ruined the CUP because he would never drink from that cup again after that.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> When he was about 2 I put chocolate milk in a sippy cup for him to taste.  Not only did he refuse to drink any more after the first sip, apparently it also ruined the CUP because he would never drink from that cup again after that.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

mmmmmmm... snickers cheesecake.  sounds awesome!


----------



## NHdisneylover

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Not necessarily.  DS HATES chocolate.  He is 13, and he has hated chocolate his whole life.  He doesn't like cake, and I don't think he would agree to even taste cheesecake.  He only likes vanilla ice cream.
> 
> When he was about 2 I put chocolate milk in a sippy cup for him to taste.  Not only did he refuse to drink any more after the first sip, apparently it also ruined the CUP because he would never drink from that cup again after that.



Well yes with her drug habits and all Jenn _is_ likely to give birth to a chocolate hating freak (note: meant in the fun loving gentle teasing of this board--I gave birth to a french fry hating mutant so I am not one to speak).  Also I hate snickers and don't care for cheescake so . . .


----------



## rosiep

NHdisneylover said:


> Well yes with her drug habits and all Jenn _is_ likely to give birth to a chocolate hating freak (note: meant in the fun loving gentle teasing of this board--I gave birth to a french fry hating mutant so I am not one to speak).  Also I hate snickers and don't care for cheescake so . . .



I top you: I gave birth to a .....er......um.....daughter who DOESN'T LIKE DISNEY!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> I top you: I gave birth to a .....er......um.....daughter who DOESN'T LIKE DISNEY!



 She should have been sent off to a special home.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> mmmmmmm... snickers cheesecake.  sounds awesome!



It was yummy.    I see another piece in my near future.



NHdisneylover said:


> Well yes with her drug habits and all Jenn _is_ likely to give birth to a chocolate hating freak (note: meant in the fun loving gentle teasing of this board--I gave birth to a french fry hating mutant so I am not one to speak).  Also I hate snickers and don't care for cheescake so . . .



No kidding.  I am a druggie!  And I use needles for it too!    I was looking into the sharps container (where all the used needles go) last night and wondering how much i could get for them.  LOL....  

Hates French Fries?  WT?   There has got to be a 12 step program for that!

As for the not liking snickers or cheesecake thing...  well...  I am afraid you are on your own!  



rosiep said:


> I top you: I gave birth to a .....er......um.....daughter who DOESN'T LIKE DISNEY!





wallyb said:


> She should have been sent off to a special home.



There must be a place...


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> She should have been sent off to a special home.



She turned out to be a really good cook so I decided to keep her.


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> There must be a place...



Yes...


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Yes...



but...but...I like her.


----------



## rpmdfw

rosiep said:


> but...but...I like her.



That's okay.

We booked a double room for both of you!


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> but...but...I like her.



*Sorry - She's wrong in the head.*
Maybe with some vigilant reconditioning (Something your mollycoddling was not able to solve) she can be saved.

You and James could try again.
It could be a race between you and Jenn!


----------



## rosiep

rpmdfw said:


> That's okay.
> 
> We booked a double room for both of you!



Do I get conjugal visits??????


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> *Sorry - She's wrong in the head.*
> Maybe with some vigilant reconditioning (Something your mollycoddling was not able to solve) she can be saved.
> 
> You and James could try again.
> It could be a race between you and Jenn!



My spitting out babies days are OVER. She likes the Beatles so I consider my work done.


----------



## NHdisneylover

rosiep said:


> I top you: I gave birth to a .....er......um.....daughter who DOESN'T LIKE DISNEY!



Okay you win.  The only thing my kids like better than Disney world is a cruise (can be Disney or Princess and they are dying to try the QM2--they are oddballs who lvoe dressing for formal night and don't like lots of other kids in the kids programming)



jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Hates French Fries?  WT?   There has got to be a 12 step program for that!



If I put him on the 12 step plan THEN I will have to share with him.  THAT would be silly


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> Do I get conjugal visits??????



I'm sure you'll be fine without them.
The guards will take good care of you.






I'll make sure James is not lonely.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

NHdisneylover said:


> Well yes with her drug habits and all Jenn _is_ likely to give birth to a chocolate hating freak (note: meant in the fun loving gentle teasing of this board--I gave birth to a french fry hating mutant so I am not one to speak).  Also I hate snickers and don't care for cheescake so . . .



I drank pints of chocolate milk the entire time I was pregnant, so maybe that did something to him.   I don't know.  
And to not like CAKE?  How can he not like CAKE?  At birthday parties the moms would always look at me funny when he said "No, thank you." to cake.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I'm sure you'll be fine without them.
> The guards will take good care of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make sure James is not lonely.



Put me in jail NOW!


----------



## NHdisneylover

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> I drank pints of chocolate milk the entire time I was pregnant, so maybe that did something to him.   I don't know.
> And to not like CAKE?  How can he not like CAKE?  At birthday parties the moms would always look at me funny when he said "No, thank you." to cake.



DS doesn't like cake either.  When he was little enough I would go to birthday parties with him, Moms would give me the oddest looks when he would do the "no thanks, I don't care for cake" thing.  Half the time he had already turned down a hot dog or hamburger and fries or chips by then too.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> DS HATES chocolate. He doesn't like cake, and I don't think he would agree to even taste cheesecake.





NHdisneylover said:


> I gave birth to a french fry hating mutant





rosiep said:


> I top you: I gave birth to a .....er......um.....daughter who DOESN'T LIKE DISNEY!





NHdisneylover said:


> they are oddballs who lvoe dressing for formal night and don't like lots of other kids in the kids programming





jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> And to not like CAKE?  How can he not like CAKE?  At birthday parties the moms would always look at me funny when he said "No, thank you." to cake.





NHdisneylover said:


> DS doesn't like cake either.  When he was little enough I would go to birthday parties with him, Moms would give me the oddest looks when he would do the "no thanks, I don't care for cake" thing.  Half the time he had already turned down a hot dog or hamburger and fries or chips by then too.




Jeez.  You people are making me rethink this children thing...  kids that dont like french fries, chocolate, cake, disney, ice cream...  It is just wrong!


----------



## NHdisneylover

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Jeez.  You people are making me rethink this children thing...  kids that dont like french fries, chocolate, cake, disney, ice cream...  It is just wrong!



It's okay--they lie other fun things.  Mine loves ice cream, frosting, cookies, creme brulee, anything with peanut butter, all kinds of mulit colored scary looking candies, and pizza.  He flies kites and plays Legos and playmobil, etc.  He jsut also ahppens to dislike a lot of very common kids foods, adore musical theatre and can sing the soundtracks to countless shows, think playstaions and DSs and whatnot are boring, etc.. It is their little eccentricities which make them so fun.  In about 4 years you can come post about what things your little one hates or loves.  With your current drug use she'll probaly either love sharp objects or hate them.  Hope for the latter but, well she'll be yours so plan on craziness


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Jenn, DS eats vanilla ice cream EVERY NIGHT after dinner.  Once in awhile he will eat a sugar cookie.  He likes Jelly Belly jelly beans.  He likes sushi.  He LOVES Uncrustables.

Kids are quirky.  You will figure it out as you go along.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rosiep said:


> Put me in jail NOW!



Oh cm'on Rosie... those are SO FAKE!!!! I could totally see a guy being fooled by 'em but surely NOT a full-grown full-bozoomed sophisticated lady like you.

 not smishy, not wiggly (not even in slo-mo), not comfy, not friendly -- but hard and cold like freaking rocks...


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

He made me bleed!   


Really.  It was weird.  Nelson has injected me 9 times with this particular med and last night for some reason, I bled!  Just a little drop, but this morning when I woke up there was a dime sized bruise!  

No big deal.  Just kinda funny.  I only felt bad about it because he felt terrible!  

I am aiming for matching bruises tonight!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I am aiming for matching bruises tonight!



You are one tough lady!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> ...
> My cycle began on Saturday, so today I headed in for a baseline US.  I just spoke with the nurse and I will begin injections again this evening.  The same amount : 150 mg of Menopur which I get to mix and inject myslef with for the next five nights.  I will go for another US on Saturday morning to see where things are...
> 
> Since my doctor is in Providence and there is a spa I like in the Providence Place Mall, once I find out the date of the insemination, I am booking a massage...  I want to be uber-relaxed...  I don't know if I will have the massage before or after the insemination...  I guess it just depends...  It isnt like this is something I can plan too well...    Nelson and I have also decided to get a hotel room right in Providence...  probably at the Westin.  It looks like the insemination may take place around our 7th wedding anniversary (10/12) so we may try to "get away" 20 minutes from home.




Ultrasound this morning.    It was the worst one I have ever had.  I woke up with the beginning of a migraine.  By the time we got to Providence, my head was throbbing and I thought I was going to vomit at any moment.  I was not in a good place.  

The US tech begins the test and she is having trouble finding my ovaries.  After about 3 minutes of digging, she finds the right one.  Tells me that there is a 12.5, a 10, and one smaller than a 10 on the right.  My left side is usually the overachiever, so I was anxious to hear about what might be on the left side if there was already three on the right.  BUT...   she cannot find my left ovary.    Literally, cannot find it (this was not the usual tech so I don't know if that had something to do with it) she was searching for about 7 minutes.  I think it was 20 (you would have too if you were in my position ), but Nelson assured me that it was 7 minutes.  That is alot of time when you consider that I am usually on and off that table in under a minute and the fact that there is not a lot of room for her to be digging.  

She tells me that maybe I should get up, get dressed, go have my bloodwork in the next room over, walk around the office a bit to see if we can "jog" it loose.  So I go get my bloodwork and go wait in the office.  I walk up and down the hallway and walk around the office in circles.  After 20 minutes she calls us back in.  Up on the table and still cannot find it.  This time she dug around for about 5 minutes.  She kept saying that she was where it should be b/c she was right along side where the arteries are that it should be at and yada, yada, yada.  I was trying to be nice and not steal the wand from her to try to find the little sucker myself!  

She then tells me that I am going to have to come back Monday and have them look for it because she just cant find it.    I was, am, less than thrilled.  

So I go home and await my instructions.  I get a call that they want me to do another 150mg of the Menopur tonight and again tomorrow night, I will have to go back for more bloodwork and another US on Monday morning.  

This totally messes up our plans.  We were hoping for a Monday insemination (which if things were going as they did last month, Monday would have been the day).  Monday happens to be our 7th wedding anniversary , so we were going to get a hotel room in Providence and relax and well, stuff.  

I guess that is why it is said:  If you want to make God laugh, tell her your plans.  

So now, we are not going away Sunday and Monday...  but are going to go away next Thursday, Friday and Saturday.  Hopefully the insemination will take place Wednesday...   but we will see...


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

I can only imagine how frustrating this must have been for you and Nelson, Jenn. Virtual hug and good vibes headed your way


----------



## starann

Jen...HUGS.  I could not imagine how hard this is...not only on your body, but your heart as well.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Thanks you two!  

I went back yesterday morning and had bloodwork and an US.  SURPRISE!  AWOL ovary found in under a flippin' minute!  

My instructions were another injection last night, one tonight, and another US tomorrow morning.  We are getting closer!  There was a 16.5 on each ovary.  Looking at maybe a Thursday or Friday insemination.


----------



## wallyb

If it helps...
They have trouble finding mine too.


----------



## NHdisneylover

Jenn I am glad things seem to be going well and that today the "missing" ovary was found easily.  I guess now you know what tech you want to avoid, eh?  However, um can you please avoid typing SURPRIE like that--I saw that first (because it jumped out) and was momentarily overly excited thinking you went in for the regular appointment and found at you are already pregnant--stranger things have happened.  Really though--I am very happy for you taht today went much better than your last appointment


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Sorry Hadley.  I won't do it again.     That is pretty funny though.    I keep hoping the same thing everything I feel pressure or a twinge...


----------



## NHdisneylover

It was pretty funnyI actually started to shout a little with glee and then saw the post around the words and cutt myself off mid whoop.  DD came over wanting to know what the excitement was about even  I had to explain that I though mometarily Jenn was pregnant.  Saw the confusion on her face, realized she would be thinking of someone we knew in New Hampshire who very vocally did not want kids, explained it is you from the DIS, etc.  She wanted to know if you are cruising with us sometime (our first reason for being DISers was a cruise meet thread) and I told her hopefully--the plan is you get pregnant NOW and then you and Nelson and little bundle of extreme joy join us.  
All the above becuase I saw SURPRISE and overreacted

I am sure every twinge, bit of nausea, groggy day, etc sends waves of hope through youIt will probably end up being the month when you feel great and think there is no chance you are pregnant  Uh, this month, right?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

The oven is warm and ready for a bun.  

I will give myself the last injection tonight and go for insemination on Friday morning.


----------



## rosiep

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> The oven is warm and ready for a bun.
> 
> I will give myself the last injection tonight and go for insemination on Friday morning.



We're all pulling for you Jenn....'pecially Wally...he's pulling really hard and fast.


----------



## wallyb

Rosie! 
Jenn needs you down stairs to help with her shot.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> If it helps...They have trouble finding mine too.



Not generally the sorta thing most guys share freely, Friend Wally.   But I guess it's good to know just in case...

GOOD LUCK, JENN!!!!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

The pregnancy test came back negative today.  

I have two more months to get this right.  I will do one more round in November and December, then I cut myself off from treatment - I cannot stay on this roller coaster forever.  

Will start the adoption process in January sometime.


----------



## DOPEYLUVER

Oh, Jenn, I can't even imagine what you're going through.  I get soooo excited when you post to this thread, then feel so let down when the news is bad.  Again, I can't imagine what it's like for you.


----------



## 2GirlsMama

Jenn,
I am sorry you got bad news again today.  

I hope you get to be a mom very soon.  My DH and I did the fertility ride about 10 years ago.  I admire your ability to stick with it and keep such a positive attitude.

We decided to adopt.  My daughters are my favorite people in the world.  The first time I saw their faces I fell so deeply in love that none of the heart-break of fertility issues, or the long wait to adopt mattered any more.  

I am sending you good wishes for becoming a mom in whatever way works best for you.  

If you want to PM me about adoption, please feel free.  (I am not trying to push adoption, but I thought you might have some questions or reservations about it and since we seem to have similar histories, I thought I my experience might be helpful for you.)
Leah


----------



## itsmuggsie

Jen  sorry about the news.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## rpmdfw

Oh, Jenn!  Wish I was there to give you a real hug!  But since I can't here's a virtual one!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

I'm sorry, Jenn.


----------



## rosiep

Aw Jenn...I'm so sorry. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts (as usual). Wish there was more I could say or do....I'm just so sorry that you're going through this.

We love you-
Rosie


----------



## NHdisneylover

Jenn I don't know what to say other than I am so so sorry.  I'll continue to keep you in my thoughts every day.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Hang in there Jenn!   (And Nelson )

Whatever is ment to be is ment to be!

I for one and looking forward to pics of you and your kids at Disney, however that happens!


----------



## Saxton

Jenn, I'm sorry.   But you and Nelson will be parents and you're going to be great because you really want that baby.  Somehow it will happen.


----------



## hematite153

Jenn -- I've seen this thread numerous times and tried to read it, but, gotten too caught in my own story.  I finally made it through today.

There's not much I can say that hasn't been said by others -- you will make a great mom and I hope that you find the child who is meant to join your family soon.

I know all of what you are talking about (and could likely have found that missing ovary for you -- I have learned techniques while looking for one of my DW's ovaries that likes to hide...only some of the techs let me intervene, though, and those are the ones who can usually find it themselves).  This December it will have been 6 years since we first started trying to get pregnant.  Our clinic won't let you string as many cycles back-to-back as you have because their studies suggest that drug-breaks are important.  Even with the breaks, my DW had a complete melt-down (that led to a long depression) about 1.5 years in and I was falling apart a year ago.  I'm finally starting to get by brain back -- 1 year since I last took fertility meds -- but, I'm not really ready to give up the dream of a bio-child when they can't tell us what's wrong.  (Plus, around here, adoption isn't so easy...7-9 year waits unless you know someone who's pregnant who chooses you...I could adopt from the US, but, my DW isn't quite ready for that option yet.)



Sphyrna said:


> I love this movie too!  Definitely makes you laugh and cry, that makes a great movie.  For me it holds a special place since I first saw it on the bus to Ayer's Rock.



Hey -- this is from awhile back, but, I also watched Priscilla when I was on a bus headed for Ayer's Rock in Sept. 1995.  (I'd seen it several times before that though.)



wallyb said:


> You're going to be the "shot master" after all this.
> Can I get my H1N1 shot from you Nurse Headlights?



Truly, this is the case.  I was giving out advice to people about how to have their flu shots hurt less.  I've given myself hundreds of sub-cutaneous shots such that I can now do so in a public bathroom without batting an eye when I actually threw the first needle I tried to give myself across the room I was shaking so hard.  I've also given DEEP muscle shots to my DW and she's managed to give herself muscle shots as well when travelling for work (they said she was the first person to ask how to give them to herself in years).



jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Headaches...  lots of headaches...  literally.
> ... All quite normal according to the pamphlet that comes with the meds.



Ugh!  Yeah...if there was a symptom listed on the sheets I got it.



jenn&nelsonrego said:


> The other side effect is the exhaustion.  There is a sticker on the box that says not to drive, operate heavy machinery, yada, yada, yada, but nothing (not even Tylenol PM) has made me this sleepy...  and it is always during the day...  I get home, plop on the couch and am wide awake!



When I was taking Repronex (another brand of Menopur), my clinic told me to take it between 4 and 7 pm...I don't know if that would help with the exhaustion/wakefulness cycle, but, you could ask about it for the next cycle if it's different from what you've been doing.

I can also tell you that though the thought of MORE needles was daunting, acupuncture REALLY helped me deal with the side-effects.

Good luck Jenn!  I will try to follow the rest of your story and I'm sorry it took me so long to get up the courage to read it.


----------



## NHdisneylover

Jenn-this has nothing to do with anything--just thought it may amuse you a wee bit  I was playing Scattegories with the kids tonight and we had hte categories of famous Duos and Trios.  FOr letter N I drew a blank and hten hit on Nelson and Jenn Rego.  The kids would not give it to me, even after i pulled up this thread  They said if it were 50 pages you would be famous enough on the DIS that they would let me slide.  SO close


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

hematite153 said:


> Our clinic won't let you string as many cycles back-to-back as you have because their studies suggest that drug-breaks are important.



I think breaks are important too...   That is why I have set my end date as December....   In December it will be one year since starting ART (trying for 4 yrs prior).  Figuring in a November and (hopefully unnecessary December cycle) I will have had 6 cycles with Clomid and IUI and 4 cycles of Menopur and IUI ~ That is a whole lotta hormones to be pumping my body full of...  

I think my clinic is just hell bent on getting me pregnant, which is great...  but I want to attack the underlying problem too....   





hematite153 said:


> Even with the breaks, my DW had a complete melt-down (that led to a long depression) about 1.5 years in and I was falling apart a year ago.  I'm finally starting to get by brain back -- 1 year since I last took fertility meds -- but, I'm not really ready to give up the dream of a bio-child when they can't tell us what's wrong.



So sorry about the depression.  I can understand the melt downs, Ihave them periodically.






hematite153 said:


> Good luck Jenn!  I will try to follow the rest of your story and I'm sorry it took me so long to get up the courage to read it.



There have been many times when I just wanted to crawl under a rock and not update this and other times when I was tempted to ask Mike to take it down...  But I think in a weird way - it keeps me going.  It is so nice to know that there are people who care about me and who want to see this work.  I also noticed how many times it has been read and wonder if it maybe if helping someone else along, because I know that no matter how many people are in the Dr.'s off ice with me in the morning, by the afternoon - I feel alone.  

Good luck to you!  




NHdisneylover said:


> Jenn-this has nothing to do with anything--just thought it may amuse you a wee bit  I was playing Scattegories with the kids tonight and we had hte categories of famous Duos and Trios.  FOr letter N I drew a blank and hten hit on Nelson and Jenn Rego.  The kids would not give it to me, even after i pulled up this thread  They said if it were 50 pages you would be famous enough on the DIS that they would let me slide.  SO close



HAHA!  Sorry Hadley!


----------



## hematite153

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I think breaks are important too...   That is why I have set my end date as December....   In December it will be one year since starting ART (trying for 4 yrs prior).  Figuring in a November and (hopefully unnecessary December cycle) I will have had 6 cycles with Clomid and IUI and 4 cycles of Menopur and IUI ~ That is a whole lotta hormones to be pumping my body full of...



That really is a lot of hormones.  We aren't allowed to do more than 3 consecutive clomid cycles (and I only did them in twos after seeing what the third did to my DW) and we're required to take a full cycle off between all cycles involving injectibles.

(Granted...I've done 3 IVF cycles and am therefore way beyond you in terms of hormones that have entered my body over the past 5 years.)

I hope your November cycle is successful and you get to stop this process with a happy outcome.  Thank you for your willingness to share your story with us all.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Jenn, I stop by this thread from time to time if only to let you know that another faceless person out there wishes that your dream would come true.  I pretty much feel useless here, as there is nothing at all I can contribute to your experience, other than hoping all the effort you are putting into this allows you to bear a healthy child.


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> The pregnancy test came back negative today.
> 
> I have two more months to get this right.  I will do one more round in November and December, then I cut myself off from treatment - I cannot stay on this roller coaster forever.
> 
> Will start the adoption process in January sometime.



Sorry to hear this Jenn.
I totally get it though - It must be exhausting in every way imaginable.


----------



## jamieandben

Sorry jenn.
Big hugs to you


----------



## kitsch4

Thinking of you today.  You will have a child of your very own to love- no matter how he or she comes into your life.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Jenn, I stop by this thread from time to time if only to let you know that another faceless person out there wishes that your dream would come true.  I pretty much feel useless here, as there is nothing at all I can contribute to your experience, other than hoping all the effort you are putting into this allows you to bear a healthy child.



Trust me.  You are helping.  Every encouraging post puts a smile on my face.  Whether its a virtual hug or Wally being... well, Wally.

And good thoughts, pixie dust and prayers can't hurt.    Thanks!



wallyb said:


> Sorry to hear this Jenn.
> I totally get it though - It must be exhausting in every way imaginable.



I am not sure about a December cycle anymore.  Every injection seems to hurt more than the last and every US seems to be more annoying that the last.  I know it is all in my head...   (go ahead...).  I definitely need a break.  



jamieandben said:


> Sorry jenn.
> Big hugs to you



Thanks Jamie!  



kitsch4 said:


> Thinking of you today.  You will have a child of your very own to love- no matter how he or she comes into your life.



What a coincidence, because I was stopping by the DIS to do some quick catching up and to update everyone.  Christmas is a difficult time to work at  a church.  I am very busy, throw in this whole "thing" and my great aunt passing away today and all the normal everyday life things that everyone has to deal with and you have me running in 80 different directions not being able to tell which way is up...  

So... here comes the update...


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

So here we are...   Getting ready to be inseminated again.  

Holding out hope for this one because this is the last cycle - I think, I am pretty sure anyway.  I am becoming more and more excited about the adoption option.  My excitement seems to, on most days, be stronger than my disappointment.   Not only that, but I am not saying that if I adopt, I am going to stop trying.  I want more than one child anyway.  I just keep thinking of all those children out there...  I really am feeling such a strong feeling to adopt.  

I am sorry I didnt update this better this month.  Suffice to say, it has been a difficult month.

I noticed that it took longer this month than last and longer last month than the previous month.  September took 6 days of Menopur injections, October took 9 days and this month took 12 days...  I think my body is getting used to the meds.  

Anyway, I spoke with my Dr. last month about a stronger "trigger" shot and doing two insemination to increase the chances.  So I will take the HCG (the shot that is typically used for IVF cycles) tonight and go both tomorrow afternoon and Wednesday afternoon for the inseminations.  

Wish me luck...

 and  to you all!


----------



## DOPEYLUVER

Good Luck Jenn, and Nelson.


----------



## wallyb

times infinity!


----------



## rosiep

Go Jenn...go Jenn...go go go Jenn!


----------



## wallyb

I could surrogate for you! 

"Come over here Nelson and knock me up!"


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I could surrogate for you!
> 
> "Come over here Nelson and knock me up!"



She wants babies...not mutants!


----------



## Saxton

wallyb said:


> I could surrogate for you!
> 
> "Come over here Nelson and knock me up!"


 
I'm sure Jenn and Nelson don't want Satan's, err Wally's Spawn!

Good luck Jenn.  Any child will be lucky to have you as a Mom.


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> She wants babies...not mutants!





Saxton said:


> I'm sure Jenn and Nelson don't want Satan's, err Wally's Spawn!



What?
Blonde hair, Blue eyed, Brilliant kids!
Who wouldn't.


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> What?
> Blonde hair, Blue eyed, Brilliant kids!
> Who wouldn't.



I'm old enough to remember Children of the Damned.....


----------



## starann

wallyb said:


> What?
> Blonde hair, Blue eyed, Brilliant kids!
> Who wouldn't.



Not to mention her in laws would wonder,.....being that her husband is dark haired, brown eyed and dark skinned!!! LOL!


----------



## hematite153

Good luck!


----------



## TLSnell1981




----------



## starann

Been thinking of you as well.  I've noticed how quiet you've been, even on FB!  HUGS


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

HUGS and POSITIVE (+ on the pee-on stick) thoughts for you.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Sorry, I have been so absent.  I don't think I have to tell you all how crazy working at a church is this time of year.  

I have been wanting to come on over here and update you, but life keeps getting in the way.  I am very sorry.

So....   now for the news:






That's right!  I am pregnant!   <<< there are not enough of these little guys in the world to explain to you all how I am feeling.  Of course, it is mixed in with a little .

I am due on August 10, 2010.

I went for my bloodwork last Tuesday.   When the nurse called to tell me about the positive result, I was in complete shock.  I really had no idea.  I was expecting her to say sorry and I was going to email my friend that works for DSS to start the adoption process.  I had the email already typed out and all I had to do was hit 'send'...

So on Tuesday, they told me that I needed to go back for bloodwork on Thursday (12/3) to make sure my HCG levels doubled.  They need to double every 48 hours.  That was a nervewracking two days...  but THEY DOUBLED!  

Now I wait and go back for more bloodwork this Thursday.  If the levels are where they should be, they will schedule an U/S for Christmas week!  That will be the first time I get to see my ball of cells!  

Of course, with my already having an Early Pregnancy Loss under my belt - I am absolutely terrified, I am always on the hunt for the slightest trace of blood and there are times when I actually tiptoe through the house...  Strange, I now...  but rational thinking is probably never going to be a part of my process again.

So...   thats the update.  Will let you know how the bloodwork goes this Thursday!


----------



## DOPEYLUVER

C o n g r a t u l a t i o n s ! ! ! !


----------



## rosiep

JENN....You know you had a whole community of people praying and pulling (Wally) for you...We couldn't be happier......



Here's looking at you kid!


----------



## hematite153

Congratulations, Jenn!

I hope this one sticks and that you get to see a nice, miraculous heartbeat Christmas week.


----------



## kitsch4

Congratulations!  So happy for you.


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> rational thinking is probably never going to be a part of my process again.



It ever was?  


Seriously, though.  Congratulations, Jenn.

I'm very happy for you guys!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> It ever was?



Not really.  I was pretending for other people's benefit!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

HOW WONDERFUL !!!!!!!! 

CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## 2GirlsMama

Congratulations!!!!!!  I am so happy for you!  I am hoping it is a girl so you get to know the absolute joy of having a daughter!  (I've never had a son, but I am sure that is a great joy, too!)

Now....do we get to help with names?  How about Mickey if it is a boy?


----------



## rosiep

2GirlsMama said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!  I am so happy for you!  I am hoping it is a girl so you get to know the absolute joy of having a daughter!  (I've never had a son, but I am sure that is a great joy, too!)
> 
> Now....do we get to help with names?  How about Mickey if it is a boy?



We've already decided Rosie or Wally if it's a girl....


----------



## starann

OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Happy for you!!!!!!!

I must diagree....BOYS are so much better than girls (well, don't ask Wally's mom)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I will be sitting on pins and needles for you!  Hoping the 1st trimester SAILS by and this baby is enjoying a cruise soon enough!


----------



## wallyb

yeah ... A young mind to corrupt!


----------



## TLSnell1981

Congratulations!! I actually have tears in my eyes...

Seems like I remember a pending cruise....and predicting you'd have a summer baby.


----------



## OrlandoMike

Congrats!

I sincerly hope all goes well!  Uncle Mike needs more nieces and nephiews!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Thank you to everyone for the well wishes!  I have the warm and fuzzies  now (could be hormones, but...)




2GirlsMama said:


> Now....do we get to help with names?  How about Mickey if it is a boy?





rosiep said:


> We've already decided Rosie or Wally if it's a girl....



Actually, names have already been picked out.  If its  a boy it will be Thomas Edward, Thomas was my little brother that died of Leukemia and Edward is my father in law who passed away a couple years ago.  The girls name is top secret.    It has to be...   It seems like everytime we like a name and tell somebody - a million children pop up with that name.... so her middle name will be Lorraine after my grandmother, but you will all have to wait for the first name...  

Now, if it is multiples (25% change of twins with those meds) and there are two of the same sex then we will have to come up with another name....       You guys can have a go at that if you would like!  



wallyb said:


> yeah ... A young mind to corrupt!



Looking forward to it....     Remember though, I have a head start...  I get to begin the corruption in utero....   I am already talking with it about health care reform, being pro-choice, and the fight for equality...   *I WILL HAVE LIBERAL CHILDREN!* 






TLSnell1981 said:


> Seems like I remember a pending cruise....and predicting you'd have a summer baby.



Yeah...   about the 14 night TA cruise...  we have not cancelled it yet, and we wont until the last possible minute but as of right now...   It's not happeneing...     but on  at the same time!



OrlandoMike said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I sincerly hope all goes well!  Uncle Mike needs more nieces and nephiews!



How many more do you want in one shot?


----------



## MomsOf2boys

I've been reading here and keeping my fingers crossed for you... just wanted to say Congratulations to you!


----------



## wallyb

Okay - but just how big will "the girls" get?
Anyone want to wager a guess?


----------



## OrlandoMike

wallyb said:


> Okay - but just how big will "the girls" get?
> Anyone want to wager a guess?
> :eek::eek::eek:[/QUOTE]
> 
> I hear southern Mass is getting a new zip code.......:rolleyes1


----------



## wallyb

I'm thinking "in need of flying buttress" big!


----------



## wallyb

Is there a "Z" cup?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Looking forward to it....     Remember though, I have a head start...  I get to begin the corruption in utero....   I am already talking with it about health care reform, being pro-choice, and the fight for equality...   *I WILL HAVE LIBERAL CHILDREN!*



 Congratulations 

btw, the best way to ensure that you'll have liberal children is to become staunchly conservative yourself. To get you started on the right path, I already have this on the way to your house


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

kingLouiethe1 said:


> I already have this on the way to your house



That's it.   We can no longer be friends.   



Friends don't let friends read Pain, oops. forgot the 'l', Palin...


----------



## wallyb

Maybe start with some Ann Coulter bedtime stories.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Maybe start with some Ann Coulter bedtime stories.



Are you trying to talk yourself out of a babysitting gig?


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> That's it.   We can no longer be friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Friends don't let friends read Pain, oops. forgot the 'l', Palin...



Hey, I'm just saying. It's going to be like that documentary "Family Ties" where that lesbian and the bearded hippie raise that Ronald Reagan loving kid.


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Are you trying to talk yourself out of a babysitting gig?



I get $200 an hour - kink is extra -  - Wait that's my other job.
I'l get back to you.


----------



## PghLybrt

Wow!  I am very happy for you.  Wishing you all the best!


----------



## TinkerChelle

Congratulations!!!!  I haven't checked in for ages and popped on quickly today and like WOW-this is awesome news!  I couldn't be happier for you.  Knowing how it feels to struggle with infertility, I am overjoyed for you, Jenn! 

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## rosiep

TinkerChelle said:


> Congratulations!!!!  I haven't checked in for ages and popped on quickly today and like WOW-this is awesome news!  I couldn't be happier for you.  Knowing how it feels to struggle with infertility, I am overjoyed for you, Jenn!
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted!



How's YOUR bundle of joy doing? What's it been like being new parents???


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rosiep said:


> How's YOUR bundle of joy doing? What's it been like being new parents???



Am wondering the same thing...   the picture in your signature is adorable TinkerChelle....   You must be out of your mind in love!   How is the baby?  How are you?  How is your wife doing?


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

WOW! What totally awesome news for you and Nelson, Jenn!!!!!


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> WOW! What totally awesome news for you and Nelson, Jenn!!!!!



... And you Missy with just 3 days to go till your trip!
Wow!


----------



## rosiep

Hey Yeah!!! Where's the pre trippy???? Going all CIA on us?


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> ... And you Missy with just 3 days to go till your trip!
> Wow!





rosiep said:


> Hey Yeah!!! Where's the pre trippy???? Going all CIA on us?



OH I know... it has TOTALLY snuck up on me. Work's been SO busy that I even missed out on Jenn's big news here until just last night.  After today though -- I have seventeen days off in a row -- 6 of 'em in Florida w/DD --.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Am I too late to send my best wishes for a safe pregnancy and a ONE happy, healthy baby? 

Seriously, this is such good news. What a great time to learn you are pregnant. 

All the best to you Jenn. I'm hoping for the "mystery for a first name" little Lorraine!


----------



## Saxton

That is fantastic news!!!  I am so happy for you and Nelson.  I know you said you already have names but I still want to suggest 'Sue' - according to a song it can be used for either a girl or a boy.


----------



## rpmdfw

Saxton said:


> That is fantastic news!!!  I am so happy for you and Nelson.  I know you said you already have names but I still want to suggest 'Sue' - according to a song it can be used for either a girl or a boy.



And according to another song, if you name the child Liberty Valence, some man will shoot him.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Am I too late to send my best wishes for a safe pregnancy and a ONE happy, healthy baby?



NEVER too late for that...  I have 35 more weeks to be pregnant!

OK, so I had more bloodwork today...

The hormone levels are increasing like they are supposed to.

For the nurses:  12/1/09:  22.2,  12/3/09:  43.5,  12/10/09:  1,320
Now you can tell me if there is one or more....   

I will have my first ultrasound on 12/23 at 9:15a.m. and meet with the Doctor after that!


----------



## itsmuggsie

Jenn this is fantastic news!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## hematite153

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> For the nurses:  12/1/09:  22.2,  12/3/09:  43.5,  12/10/09:  1,320
> Now you can tell me if there is one or more....



Not a nurse, but, lots of hard-won knowledge about beta-hCG levels.

Unless the first number is REALLY early, I'd say it looks like one.

How many days past IUI was the first beta level?


----------



## TLSnell1981

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> NEVER too late for that...  I have 35 more weeks to be pregnant!
> 
> OK, so I had more bloodwork today...
> 
> The hormone levels are increasing like they are supposed to.
> 
> For the nurses:  12/1/09:  22.2,  12/3/09:  43.5,  12/10/09:  1,320
> Now you can tell me if there is one or more....
> 
> I will have my first ultrasound on 12/23 at 9:15a.m. and meet with the Doctor after that!


----------



## TinkerChelle

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> NEVER too late for that...  I have 35 more weeks to be pregnant!
> 
> OK, so I had more bloodwork today...
> 
> The hormone levels are increasing like they are supposed to.
> 
> For the nurses:  12/1/09:  22.2,  12/3/09:  43.5,  12/10/09:  1,320
> Now you can tell me if there is one or more....
> 
> I will have my first ultrasound on 12/23 at 9:15a.m. and meet with the Doctor after that!



Jenn I know you can't wait until that first ultrasound.  It is so amazing! I am so excited for you.  My little guy is fabulous!  He is almost 5 months old and is 16 pounds and 11 ounces and 26 inches long.  He loves his baby rice cereal and is sleeping through the night.  I am truly blessed.    Both of us are working full time again and that has been a difficult transition-I do wish I was able to stay at home but that is not possible for us right now.  Anyway, I am lucky the my MIL is watching him so at least I know he is safe.  
We are less than 3 months away from his first trip to Florida and I haven't started planning a thing yet   Life is definitely changed!  
Again, good luck Jenn.  Enjoy every minute of your pregnancy!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

hematite153 said:


> Not a nurse, but, lots of hard-won knowledge about beta-hCG levels.
> 
> Unless the first number is REALLY early, I'd say it looks like one.
> 
> How many days past IUI was the first one?



14 days....


----------



## wallyb

OMG!
Suddenly it's estrofest!

If someone brings up mucus plugs -
I'm getting this thread closed down. 


Oh god - think I just started to lactate!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> OMG!
> Suddenly it's estrofest!
> 
> If someone brings up mucus plugs -
> I'm getting this thread closed down.
> 
> 
> Oh god - think I just started to lactate!



Reproduction is NOT for the Squeemish, my friend!


----------



## wallyb

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Reproduction is NOT for the Squeemish, my friend!



Well it ain't pretty!


----------



## TinkerChelle

wallyb said:


> OMG!
> Suddenly it's estrofest!
> 
> If someone brings up mucus plugs -
> I'm getting this thread closed down.
> 
> 
> Oh god - think I just started to lactate!



I have a great story about when DPs water broke.  Would you like to hear it, Wally?


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

WHY does Wally have so much insider knowledge about labor and delivery?


----------



## Saxton

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> WHY does Wally have so much insider knowledge about labor and delivery?


 
I have a feeling that it's mystery that is better left unsolved.


----------



## wallyb

Saxton said:


> I have a feeling that it's mystery that is better left unsolved.



I want to be a midwife. 
Till I found out it had nothing to do with "filling in" for the wife 
with her hot husband while she was out of commission.

i don't *wanna* know nothing about birthing no babies!


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> I want to be a midwife.
> Till I found out it had nothing to do with "filling in" for the wife
> with her hot husband while she was out of commission.
> 
> i don't *wanna* know nothing about birthing no babies!



A queen quoting McQueen...how novel.....


----------



## wallyb

rosiep said:


> A queen quoting McQueen...how novel.....



Steve McQueen was in Gone with the wind?


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> WHY does Wally have so much insider knowledge about labor and delivery?



 That quick off the cuff comment about the mucus plug sorta surprised me too... could he be a OBGYN on the side?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> Steve McQueen was in Gone with the wind?



Butterfly McQueen wise guy....


----------



## itsmuggsie

rosiep said:


> Butterfly McQueen wise guy....



I don't no noth'n 'bout birthing no baby!!!!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

My Mama wore me out with a cotton stalk the one time I looked on! Fo' Gawd Miz Scarlett! Or something along those lines! LOL.

I loved Prissy!!! 

But I do rather like Wally's novel approach to midwifery.


----------



## Mathfailure

Jenn

I am so thrilled for you. Try to relax and enjoy this super special time.

Sounds like the cruise and baby are the same time!?

Kathleen


----------



## kitsch4

Good luck with the ultrasound tomorrow, Jenn!


----------



## NHdisneylover

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> So....   now for the news:
> 
> I am due on August 10, 2010.



Oh MY God Jenn!!!!!  I missed this while I was on vacation and just saw it when the thread got bumped tonight.  I am so very very VERY happy for you  oh and for Nelson too


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Jen, I'm a sometime poster/frequent lurker and I've been praying for you.  I've seen your previous posts and know how much this means to you.  I'm truly thrilled for you and Nelson.  This baby couldn't be any luckier with the parents he/she/they will have.  I pray you will be blessed with an uneventful pregnancy and delivery and that you will have a beautiful healthy baby/babies.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

kitsch4 said:


> Good luck with the ultrasound tomorrow, Jenn!



Thanks!  I am super nervous...  Actually terrified is more like it!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Thanks!  I am super nervous...  Actually terrified is more like it!



I am sure everything will be FABULOUS!!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Here he/she is!  My little blob!  







I was able to hear the heartbeat this morning and was beside myself.  I looked over at Nelson who was just beaming!  He looked like he was backlit!

Everything is looking good so far.  The size is on target and the heartbeat is 140!  

I was discharged from the specialist's office and now move to my ob/gyn for my prenatal care!  I have already called and left a message to make an appointment.

So far...  Best.    Christmas.    Ever.


----------



## rpmdfw

Congrats, Jenn & Nelson!

I'm sitting here smiling through tears, I'm so happy for you.

It's a Christmas Miracle!


----------



## Saxton

That is one beautiful little blob!!   I'm so happy for you both, Merry Christmas!


----------



## PrincessKsMom

So glad all went well and you will be able to enjoy your Christmas and New Year.  This time next year you'll be drowning in baby clothes, toys and dirty diapers!


----------



## npmommie

oh Jenn, that is wonderful news, congratulations to you both!!!!!
hearing the heartbeat is the coolest thing!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

I'm thinkin...*GIRL!*


----------



## hematite153

Excellent Christmas!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Excellent news Jenn and Nelson!

Truly a great Christmas present for both of you!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I think we should start thinking of names! If it's a boy, I think Luis is a great name!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Michael means "sent from God"

Just sayin......


----------



## rosiep

Jenn 

I'm right there with Rob. I actually teared up seeing the ultra sound. How wonderful! How utterly wonderful. Thank you so much for sharing your journey with us.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Wonderful news, Jenn!!!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

This has been a very tough year in many ways, Jenn. Seeing your ultrasound has made a such a difference!

Girl! Girl! Girl!!!!  

As for names, well... Cinderella, or Jasmine, or Minnie, or Mulan, or well, you get the idea! :lol:


----------



## kingLouiethe1

I'm also quite fond of Adrian.


----------



## PrincessKsMom

OrlandoMike said:


> Michael means "sent from God"
> 
> Just sayin......



Yeah well being married to a Michael (and having dated numerous Michaels), I would have to disagree.  I'm thinking he came from somewhere else.


----------



## 2GirlsMama

Thanks for sharing!  That is the most beautiful little blob I have ever seen!!  Congratulations!


----------



## NHdisneylover

Jenn, my husband just asked me why I am crying reading the DIS  Your precious little blob is the very best of Christmas gifts for you and Nelson and you are so wonderful to share your joy with us all.  
Happiest of Holidays to you both--you deserve this chance to celebrate joy


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

A huge thank you to everyone for the outpouring of love and support.  

I was very emotional this morning listening to the underwater "lub-dub" of my childs heartbeat.  There were many tears!  This truly is a wonderful Christmas present and I know how very lucky I am!  

Thank you all again!

Merry Christmas (or "Happy Whatever") to you all!


----------



## DOPEYLUVER

This really is wonderful news.  So many people seem to be posting about breakups and other sad things during this holiday season it is truly GREAT to hear of someone having such joyful news.

Best wishes through the holiday season, the next few months and then the wonderful lifetime that you have committed to.


----------



## itsmuggsie

Jenn this is great news!! How exciting to hear your little ones heart beat for the first time.  What  a gift!!!


----------



## Mathfailure

Jenn

You and your husband must be so over the moon, and to have this blessing at Christmas is perfect.

Enjoy each and every minute, I am sure you are! So soon your little one will be here!

Kathleen


----------



## TLSnell1981

*Jenn & Nelson..I want to thank you for sharing your miracle with us. It's so wonderful to hear such joyful news. May the blessings continue for your family throughout the New Year!!

Merry Christmas!!!*


----------



## TinkerChelle

OMG Jenn, what a miracle!  Nothing like tears of J O Y!


----------



## Desiree1972

Jenn I haven't been on on a few months, but as soon as I opened the G&L page, I looked for this post.

What a blessing Mama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Savor every second of the miracle within!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Update anyone?

Since my last update I have had an Orientation (1/5) at my OB's office (basically just a meeting with a nurse to go over family history, pregnancy history, etc.  I walked out of there with a bag of goodies!  Diaper and formula samples, info about Lamaze and breastfeeding classes, booklets and pamphlets about Cystic Fibrosis and Down Syndrome screening... all kinds of stuff!

They also took my blood pressure and it was in a good range.    Hoping I can keep it there.  

This past Tuesday (1/12), I met with my OB.  He is the man who will (hopefully) deliver my baby!  I had to have a Pap and an Internal but everything is looking good and should be right on track.  My BP was slightly elevated but nothing too worrisome.  

He ordered a boatload of bloodwork (which I completed on Tuesday) including a glucose test which is horrible (ever have one of those? ewww)....   

I am scheduled for an U/S on Monday and then to see him again the following Monday.

I am very excited for the U/S on Monday, but of course ~ the terror is creeping back.  I won't go into all the what-ifs that are crowding my mind - you all know what they are...  but I am trying to stay positive.

Oh!  and even though next Monday will still be too soon to tell the sex of the baby...   I have a feeling that it is a girl!


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Jenn, I'm so glad things are going well for you.  I'm sure it's hard for you to not let your mind wander, but keep pushing ahead.  As you get each visit under your belt, allow yourself to bask in the joy of it all.  With so many people praying for you, I know this will be your time.


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I am trying to stay positive.



Do That! *That's an Order!*


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

My "work" baby who was born in September had her first u/s pics taken at 10 weeks.  I don't remember if we knew then that she was a girl or not, but we DEFINITELY knew not long after that.   With DS we didn't know until 20 weeks, but I am sure you won't have to wait that long!


----------



## wallyb

Any more thought to naming her...

First name : *Hello* 
Second Name: *Kitty*


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

PrincessKsMom said:


> As you get each visit under your belt, allow yourself to bask in the joy of it all.  With so many people praying for you, I know this will be your time.



Thanks!     It really has been getting easier.  While I still look for telltale signs of something not going well - I am not as fanatical as I was even just 5 weeks ago!



wallyb said:


> Do That! *That's an Order!*



Oh!  I  it when Wally gives orders.  You gonna wear that leather outfit again?  



jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> My "work" baby who was born in September had her first u/s pics taken at 10 weeks.  I don't remember if we knew then that she was a girl or not, but we DEFINITELY knew not long after that.   With DS we didn't know until 20 weeks, but I am sure you won't have to wait that long!



I am wondering...  if it is a girl - then there is not much to see...  so will they be able to make a determination as quickly as if it were a boy and there was definitely something to see?



wallyb said:


> Any more thought to naming her...
> 
> First name : *Hello*
> Second Name: *Kitty*



If I did that, I wouldn't know what to call the cats when I talk to them...


----------



## NHdisneylover

Thanks for the update Jenn--I HAVE been wondering 
When yo ustart to worry, log on here and ORDER Wally and the gang to turn on the banter (as if it would be off) and laugh a little.  It is good for you and your baby.  

Mmmmm, Girl--so I should shop for tiny Drindels instead of Lederhosen


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

NHdisneylover said:


> Mmmmm, Girl--so I should shop for tiny Drindels instead of Lederhosen



I have a friend who is spending her last semester of law school at Den Haag working for the UN in the Netherlands and she has promised me a tiny pair of clogs!  I am super excited about those!


----------



## NHdisneylover

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I have a friend who is spending her last semester of law school at Den Haag working for the UN in the Netherlands and she has promised me a tiny pair of clogs!  I am super excited about those!



Oh won't those be adorable 

We all have to get together and make sure you have a very international little one


----------



## DOPEYLUVER

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I am wondering...  if it is a girl - then there is not much to see...  so will they be able to make a determination as quickly as if it were a boy and there was definitely something to see?



So my head is spinning at the way you asked the question.  But yes, the determination of a girl is generally through process of elimination.  

"Yes, it's a boy."

"Hmmm, don't see anything, so it's probably a girl."


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

There are "lines" if it is a girl.
On our u/s video they put an arrow pointed RIGHT at the area in question.  Even NOW when I watch that video I can't see ANYTHING that looks like an indication of gender.  But whatever.  They were right.


----------



## rosiep

Jenn...I think of you every single day...no lie. I am sending all good thoughts for serenity, health and happiness. We won't have it any other way!!


----------



## TLSnell1981

Do you have any nausea?  If so...probably a girl.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

TLSnell1981 said:


> Do you have any nausea?  If so...probably a girl.



THAT is an old wives' tale!
Starting at week 6 I was VIOLENTLY nauseous, 24 hours a day.  It lasted until week 14.  I dropped 10 pounds.  My OB had me on all sorts of anti-emetics but she was threatening more drastic measures if I didn't stop losing weight.  The girl at the dry cleaners told me if I was sick it would be a girl.  WRONG!  I was miserable the entire first trimester.


----------



## DOPEYLUVER

TLSnell1981 said:


> Do you have any nausea?  If so...probably a girl.



Hmmm, I have never heard this.  I know that with my son I wasn't sick at all.  With my daughter I threw up every day.  I put on a total of 6 lbs and she weighed 8lbs 2oz.


----------



## TLSnell1981

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> *THAT is an old wives' tale!*
> Starting at week 6 I was VIOLENTLY nauseous, 24 hours a day.  It lasted until week 14.  I dropped 10 pounds.  My OB had me on all sorts of anti-emetics but she was threatening more drastic measures if I didn't stop losing weight.  The girl at the dry cleaners told me if I was sick it would be a girl.  WRONG!  I was miserable the entire first trimester.



Maybe.... But, there have been studies suggesting this is true...although not conclusive (supposedly hormone levels affect nausea).  

It seems to ring true in my family. I was ill...morning, noon and night (the entire pregnancy)....with my girls, but not the boys. Same with my grandmother, mom, aunts and DILs. 

Just having a little fun with the guessing game.


----------



## itsmuggsie

PrincessKsMom said:


> but keep pushing ahead.  As you get each visit under your belt, allow yourself to bask in the joy of it all.  With so many people praying for you, I know this will be your time.



I so agree!!



jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> There are "lines" if it is a girl.
> On our u/s video they put an arrow pointed RIGHT at the area in question.  Even NOW when I watch that video I can't see ANYTHING that looks like an indication of gender.  But whatever.  They were right.



I couldn't see anything either, I couldn't even tell where the head was on most of them.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

TLSnell1981 said:


> Maybe.... But, there have been studies suggesting this is true...although not conclusive (supposedly hormone levels affect nausea).
> 
> It seems to ring true in my family. I was ill...morning, noon and night (the entire pregnancy)....with my girls, but not the boys. Same with my grandmother, mom, aunts and DILs.
> 
> Just having a little fun with the guessing game.



Hmm.  I wonder if it would have been WORSE with a girl?  I can not even begin to imagine how sick I would have been!   It is a darn good thing I only wanted ONE child! 

I have read that your pregnancy will more closely mimic your sisters as opposed to your mother.  My mom had 3 girls and was never sick for a minute with any of us.  She could not wrap her brain around me being sick for 8 solid weeks.  My sister has 2 girls but I don't know if she was sick or not.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Add me to the list of folks who are thinking of you Jenn! I have to confess to getting a little nervous if you don't update pretty regularly. I don't want to add to  your stress levels though!

Little clogs will be wicked!!!!!

We'll have to start planning that baby shower soon!  

Wally is bringing the cake this time.


----------



## NHdisneylover

Do we trust Wally with a cake?



TLSnell1981 said:


> Do you have any nausea?  If so...probably a girl.



Hmmm, I did not have nausea with either (yes I know I am very lucky) and I have one of each.  The only difference was in my first pregnancy (girl) I was exhausted the first trimester.  Fall asleep sitting at the table at 5:00, be carried to bed and sleep straight through unitl the alram went off at 7:00 the enxt day exhausted.  Fall alsleep while teaching in a toddler preschool room exhausted (don't worry I told my director immediately and even though she htought it was okay I did not and ended up quitting earlier than planned becuase I felt it was unsafe for the kids in my care), not able to drive because I did not think I could stay awake behind the wheel exhausted.  That girl has been wearing me out ever since too


----------



## wallyb

I'm not coming to some hen party!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

NHdisneylover said:


> Mmmmm, Girl--so I should shop for tiny Drindels instead of Lederhosen



Let's hope fraulein -- Hosing out tiny lederhosen after a diaper blow-out is not a pretty picture. LOL! Tiny cowboy boots on the other hand...appropriate for little cowboys OR cowgirls.  

Jenn -- Here's my little bit of advice for a happy pregnancy: eat lots of yummy fruit ( good for you and tasty at the same time), sleep whenever you feel like it, make Nelson do all the chores, and giggle as much as humanly possible (people here will help out on that one -- that's for sure).


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wallyb said:


> I'm not coming to some hen party!



Yeah, you are, Mr. Braxton-Hicks! (imagining wallyb scooting off to look that up on whatever website he researched mucus plugs)


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

wallyb said:


> I'm not coming to some hen party!



Awwww, you're not??? 

Cancel the male dancers, women! Wally's not coming!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> I have read that your pregnancy will more closely mimic your sisters as opposed to your mother.  My mom had 3 girls and was never sick for a minute with any of us.  She could not wrap her brain around me being sick for 8 solid weeks.  My sister has 2 girls but I don't know if she was sick or not.



  My sister is 15 - can we not go there?  (at least for another 5-10 years)....  please, Please, PLEASE???



NHdisneylover said:


> That girl has been wearing me out ever since too







DVC~OKW~96 said:


> We'll have to start planning that baby shower soon!
> 
> Wally is bringing the cake this time.





wallyb said:


> I'm not coming to some hen party!



Awww, Wally - You would be the star attraction!



TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Let's hope fraulein -- Hosing out tiny lederhosen after a diaper blow-out is not a pretty picture. LOL! Tiny cowboy boots on the other hand...appropriate for little cowboys OR cowgirls.
> 
> Jenn -- Here's my little bit of advice for a happy pregnancy: eat lots of yummy fruit ( good for you and tasty at the same time), sleep whenever you feel like it, make Nelson do all the chores, and giggle as much as humanly possible (people here will help out on that one -- that's for sure).



Awww....  Cowboy boots!  

Since buying any decent fruit in the middle of winter here in New England is pretty close to impossible...  I have been eating alot of canned peaches and pineapples.  Did you know that pineapples are good for nausea?

I try to get a bunch of sleep but miss spending time with the hubby if I sleep in the bedroom so I often crash on the couch draped over him!

Nelson has been doing all the chores - he has been an !  Although, I must confess - its more like he is saying he will do all the chores...  the house is a mess!

It's kinda funny....   my weight is all shifting forward so sometimes when I get a good laugh on - I do a full belly laugh....


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Hmm.  Weight in the front might mean it is a boy.  Everyone I know who has had a girl has gotten very wide.  Everyone I know who has had boys carried them all out in front.  When I was full term with DS I still had a waist if you looked at me from the back.  In the front I looked like I was trying to shoplift a beach ball. 

Here is a fun little game for you:
Put Nelson's wedding band on a piece of string and hold it over your belly.  If it swings back and forth, boy.  If it swings in a circle, girl.


----------



## NHdisneylover

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Hmm.  Weight in the front might mean it is a boy.  Everyone I know who has had a girl has gotten very wide.  Everyone I know who has had boys carried them all out in front.  When I was full term with DS I still had a waist if you looked at me from the back.  In the front I looked like I was trying to shoplift a beach ball.
> 
> Here is a fun little game for you:
> Put Nelson's wedding band on a piece of string and hold it over your belly.  If it swings back and forth, boy.  If it swings in a circle, girl.



I carried both of mine waaaaay out front (did not look pregnant from the back--was asked multiple times if i was having twins--not a nice thing to do BTW--by people who could see from the front).  No naussea with either  I a mstarting to put two and two together--no wonder my kids are so messed up!!  We've always said they are "backwards kids"  DD is the black belt, with little interest in fashion, jewlry, manicures, etc.  DS is the ballet dancer who loves fashion, begs his sister to paint his nails all the time, etc.  They are all mixed up because I did not have the "right" pregnancy symptoms

Okay TuckandStuiesmom--diaper blow outs in Lederhosen is NOT a visual I needed  Maybe I'll jsut send a German felt hat instead


----------



## Saxton

DVC~OKW~96 said:


> Awwww, you're not???
> 
> Cancel the male dancers, women! Wally's not coming!


 
We're still having the girl dancer though, aren't we? 

Jenn - I'm glad you posted an update.  I've been thinking about you but I didn't want to starting bugging you  ... except about the name ... Sue is still good for a boy or a girl!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Absolutely Saxon! Actually, we are having Middle Eastern dancers.  Since there is strong evidence that their form of dancing came into being for the pleasure of women, and to distract the woman in labor! I think it will be quite appropriate.

So then... ROOOOOSSSIE!!! You're on for the cake dear! 

Jenn, I'm sure you know that ginger is good for nausea too. 

Hope you are feeling well and staying OFF the ice and snowy walkways!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Ohhhh!  I love Middle Eastern dancing!  It is so beautiful!!!


----------



## rosiep

for starters


----------



## wallyb

oh *Virtual* Shower ... I'll come to that.
Don't we need a new thread for that?


----------



## rosiep

wallyb said:


> oh *Virtual* Shower ... I'll come to that.
> Don't we need a new thread for that?



Yes we do!


----------



## NHdisneylover

mmm nice cake


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Sorry, I misunderstood.  I thought Rosie was going to be ON the cake.


----------



## rosiep

PrincessKsMom said:


> Sorry, I misunderstood.  I thought Rosie was going to be ON the cake.



If you'd like I can make that happen......


----------



## PrincessKsMom

rosiep said:


> If you'd like I can make that happen......



I guess all the double entendres on this board and the talk of dancers at the shower just sent my thoughts in the wrong direction.  Somehow I pictured you jumping out of the cake.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Oooh! Jenn! It's great that you like Middle Eastern dance!

Umm, ya'll? Rosie did say her pretty little cake was for starters. Once the party gets going, and the dancer start wiggling... you never know what will happen.

WallyB I'm not so sure you are invited now.  If Jenn forgives you then, perhaps.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Okie dokie!  Ultrasound is less than 2 hours!

 and  all at the same time.

This one is an external though so I have to go and chug 32 oz of water and HOLD IT!     How I am going to do that is beyond me.  They better take me in by my appointment time or I have every intention of dropping my pants in the waiting room and peeing right there.  

I wish they could just be all internals (I am so used to them from the fertility ride)...   They can see much better, hear the heartbeat clearer... I just don't understand the point of an external...      I can't see why torturing a pregnant woman by making her hold 32 ounces of fluid in her bladder is a good thing.  

OK.  Need to go pee and get to chugging...   I need to have all 32 oz in by 3p.m.  

Will let you know how everything goes!


----------



## NHdisneylover

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Okie dokie!  Ultrasound is less than 2 hours!
> 
> and  all at the same time.
> 
> This one is an external though so I have to go and *chug 32 oz of water and HOLD IT! *    How I am going to do that is beyond me.  They better take me in by my appointment time or I have every intention of dropping my pants in the waiting room and peeing right there.
> 
> I wish they could just be all internals (I am so used to them from the fertility ride)...   They can see much better, hear the heartbeat clearer... I just don't understand the point of an external...    *I can't see why torturing a pregnant woman by making her hold 32 ounces of fluid in her bladder is a good thing.  *
> OK.  Need to go pee and get to chugging...   I need to have all 32 oz in by 3p.m.
> 
> Will let you know how everything goes!



It is practice for when the baby gets bigger and sits on your bladder and you feel like you have 32 ounces in there ALL THE TIME

Enjoy seeing your little one today.  I am hoping for posted photos when I get up in the morning.  Also, I am loving your ticker--I know how long you waited and how much you wanted to put that up.  I saw it on another thread and had to stop myself from commenting on it there.


----------



## Saxton

Good luck Jenn ... and tell them not to press too hard.   So are we going to see pictures of little Sue later today (remember, it works for a boy or a girl!)?


----------



## rosiep

If the child is naked then surely you'll know it's taking after Auntie Rosie.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

rosiep said:


> If the child is naked then surely you'll know it's taking after Auntie Rosie.



When I was pregnant with DS my boss was watching my u/s video.  My little charge was about 2.5 years old.  She was staring at the gray mass on the screen.  
Her mom said "That's the baby!"  
She was quiet for a minute, then she said "Oh, look!  He's wearing little shorts!"
Obviously she wasn't any better at reading the u/s than the rest of us!


----------



## hematite153

How'd it go?



jenn&nelsonrego said:


> This one is an external though so I have to go and chug 32 oz of water and HOLD IT!     How I am going to do that is beyond me.  They better take me in by my appointment time or I have every intention of dropping my pants in the waiting room and peeing right there.



When I did my IVF transfers (i.e. the inserting of the embryos) they had to use an external u/s WHILE inserting a whole lot of internal stuff too.  One of the docs said, "please try to warn me so that I can get out of the way if you're going to pee."  I figure it must be a job hazard.



jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I wish they could just be all internals (I am so used to them from the fertility ride)...   They can see much better, hear the heartbeat clearer... I just don't understand the point of an external...      I can't see why torturing a pregnant woman by making her hold 32 ounces of fluid in her bladder is a good thing.



It's actually about what they're trying to see.  The internal u/s works well for most people when they're trying to measure follicle sizes because the heavy ovaries float down so that they are low and close to the internal probe.  Once you pass a certain point in your pregnancy this advantage disappears. 

Filling your bladder allows the external u/s to travel a longer distance, but, it also (usually) straightens out your uterus which improves their pictures. 

(Can you tell I've spent too much time in the Fertility clinic?)


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Saying a little prayer that everything went well today.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

NHdisneylover said:


> I am hoping for posted photos when I get up in the morning.



Your wish is my command...   



Saxton said:


> Good luck Jenn ... and tell them not to press too hard.   So are we going to see pictures of little Sue later today (remember, it works for a boy or a girl!)?



OMG!  The poor tech...  she kept askig if I was ok...  she was amazed at the amount of liquid in my bladder...



rosiep said:


> If the child is naked then surely you'll know it's taking after Auntie Rosie.







jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> When I was pregnant with DS my boss was watching my u/s video.  My little charge was about 2.5 years old.  She was staring at the gray mass on the screen.
> Her mom said "That's the baby!"
> She was quiet for a minute, then she said "Oh, look!  He's wearing little shorts!"
> Obviously she wasn't any better at reading the u/s than the rest of us!



That's funny!  



hematite153 said:


> It's actually about what they're trying to see.  The internal u/s works well for most people when they're trying to measure follicle sizes because the heavy ovaries float down so that they are low and close to the internal probe.  Once you pass a certain point in your pregnancy this advantage disappears.
> 
> Filling your bladder allows the external u/s to travel a longer distance, but, it also (usually) straightens out your uterus which improves their pictures.
> 
> (Can you tell I've spent too much time in the Fertility clinic?)



I actually asked the tech about this today and she explained it the very same way!  Thanks!  



PrincessKsMom said:


> Saying a little prayer that everything went well today.



It did...   <big sigh of relief>

Here is the picture:






It was moving so much!  Bouncing around in there and waving its little arms and kicking its little feet...   Much like this:     I can't decide if it is trying to win the gold medal in the olympics for gymnastics or swimming....   

The heartrate was good, 160 bpm and like I said...  the kids is a mover!  

Thanking God tonight...


----------



## itsmuggsie

Jenn I'm so happy everything went well and the baby's heart beat was good!

Great first picture!!!


----------



## TLSnell1981

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> It was moving so much!  Bouncing around in there and waving its little arms and kicking its little feet...   Much like this:     I can't decide if it is trying to win the gold medal in the olympics for gymnastics or swimming....
> 
> The heartrate was good, 160 bpm and like I said...  the kids is a mover!
> 
> Thanking God tonight...



I am so happy for you!!


----------



## NHdisneylover

aaww Jenn thanks for sharing your delight with us


----------



## TinkerChelle

Jenn,

That's one gorgeous baby!!! Hope you are feeling well and try to enjoy the process-it is such a miracle!  

That pic made my morning.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Will you look at that tiny little one?!!! What a beautiful sight, eh? 

You take care now Jenn and just simply revel in this moment.  

Thank you so much for sharing this little one with us!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

So happy that everything went well!!!


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Oh Jenn what a beautiful sight!  You must be over the moon.      So happy your pregnancy is progressing well and you are enjoying each moment as it comes.  Thank you for keeping us up-to-date.  Still saying prayers and wishing you well!


----------



## starann

I can't see hte picture, but YAY!!! SO happy everythign went well!!!!!!!!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Looking good!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

How exciting! I think it kind of looks like Wally . . . Is there anything you need to tell us


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Great news!


----------



## hematite153

I'm glad it all went well and thanks for sharing the picture.



jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I actually asked the tech about this today and she explained it the very same way!  Thanks!



Yep...I've spent too much time there <sigh>  I'm really happy for you and your success.


----------



## Kennywife

Awww...Jen! Congratulations!  You and Nelson will make great parents! 


Anna


----------



## Docwoods

How wonderful!!! The world sure needs more happy people! Heartfelt congratulations!!!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Thank you everyone!    I appreciate all the well wishes and good thoughts more than you know!

Just an update:

Just returned from a Dr.'s appt.  My BP was good and I lost three more lbs!  That makes 11 lbs since the last time I weighed myself sometime towards the end of summer.  Don't worry - I am eating and taking my vitamins and the baby is getting all the nutrition (and chocolate) it needs - I just had it there to lose...  so nothing to worry about.  

We were able to hear the heartbeat again (it was around 140 bpm) although it took the nurse a couple seconds (seemed like days) to find it....   and they took my blood pressure AFTER that!  Oy!  

I opened my big mouth with questions about the h1n1 vaccination and ended up with a needle in my arm!    I am not a fan of flu shots and have never received one in the past but I know its not just me anymore and I need to ensure the immunity for my child's sake.  

I think the Dr. was in the room for three minutes!  He checked my stomach, asked if I had any questions and said he would see me in two weeks!

So that is all for now.  I am surprised to be going to the Docs this much...  any other moms go every two weeks in the beginning?


----------



## NHdisneylover

Oh Jenn I am glad to hear all went well again.

To answer your question I do not think I went every two weeks, just once a month.  My guess is you are going more often to be monitored since it took you so long to get there in the first place  Just think of it as more lovely chances to hear your little one's heartbeat


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Jenn, so glad everything is continuing to go well.  I too lost about 10 pounds when I was first pregnant.  Doctor assured me that there was plenty there originally for the baby to feed off of.   

As for the heartbeat, during one of my appointments my doctor couldn't find it and I thought I would die.  Turned out he had the volume down on the machine (whatever machine it is you hear the heartbeat through) and the air conditioner running in the room, so the combination made it impossible to hear.  Once he turned up the volume and turned off the a/c, we were good to go. 

I also went once a month in the beginning, but again, look at it like an opportunity to see and hear your baby more frequently.  It will also give you more reassurance that things are progressing well.  I could be wrong, but I think you'd be a little more anxious if you had to wait an entire month in between appointments.  

I'm feeling a little  though.  I don't know that I ever expressed my congratulations to Nelson as well, so please pass along my good wishes and congratulations.


----------



## mumloveseeyore

congratulations,! i am sure you will both be wonderful parents.


----------



## TinkerChelle

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> So that is all for now.  I am surprised to be going to the Docs this much...  any other moms go every two weeks in the beginning?



We were a high risk pregnancy and we went to the doc once a week for the first couple of weeks-checking to make sure her hormone numbers kept doubling, etc.  After that every 2 weeks until the middle of the 2 trimester.  Wait until the end of the pregnancy-we thought we should have moved in to the doctor's office!    Hopefully, you won't have any complications-I would assume you won't be there that often near the end if all is well!


----------



## Kennywife

I just wanted to say how much your story has touched me Jen.  I'm so happy for you and Nelson. I was told for years I may never be able to have children and had begun to believe it. Last year, the dxs thought I could have had ovarian cancer and wanted to do an ultrasound. I was afraid, not jsut that something could happen to me, but of the prospect that I would never have the chance to have a child. 

Well, the first ultrasound showed no cancer. I do have fibroids though. They decided to do a followup late last year. I asked them when it was happening, "Will I be able to have children?"

I got the best Christmas present ever.....the lady said, "I see nothing here that would impede you from becoming pregnant."  Kenny (that's hubby) and I left the clinic and drove home crying. It was an answer to prayer. 

So, I just wanted to let you know that Jen and me and Kenny are among your cheering squad. LOL.  Your story has given me hope. Thank you,

Anna and Kenny Farringer


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Anna, 

I am happy that my story has given you some hope.   Part of the reason I kept the thread up was that it was cathartic for me and maybe helpful for some other people to know that they are not  alone.  

I know how very lucky I am and am trying to enjoy the nausea!

Best wishes for you and hubby!  
Jenn


----------



## Saxton

Kennywife said:


> I just wanted to say how much your story has touched me Jen.  I'm so happy for you and Nelson. I was told for years I may never be able to have children and had begun to believe it. Last year, the dxs thought I could have had ovarian cancer and wanted to do an ultrasound. I was afraid, not jsut that something could happen to me, but of the prospect that I would never have the chance to have a child.
> 
> Well, the first ultrasound showed no cancer. I do have fibroids though. They decided to do a followup late last year. I asked them when it was happening, "Will I be able to have children?"
> 
> I got the best Christmas present ever.....the lady said, "I see nothing here that would impede you from becoming pregnant."  Kenny (that's hubby) and I left the clinic and drove home crying. It was an answer to prayer.
> 
> So, I just wanted to let you know that Jen and me and Kenny are among your cheering squad. LOL.  Your story has given me hope. Thank you,
> 
> Anna and Kenny Farringer


 
Good luck!  And make sure you come back and post any good news ... we love to throw parties to celebrate.


----------



## hematite153

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I know how very lucky I am and am trying to enjoy the nausea!



Yeah...after my 2nd IVF failure, my mother said, "well, now you can go on vacation without worrying about morning sickness."  I couldn't believe how unfeeling it felt -- how could she not understand that I would GLADLY spent 9 months puking in a hospital bed in exchange for a baby???

I'm really happy for both of you and (as odd as this sounds) I'm thrilled that you are getting to experience the nausea.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

hematite153 said:


> Yeah...after my 2nd IVF failure, my mother said, "well, now you can go on vacation without worrying about morning sickness."  I couldn't believe how unfeeling it felt -- how could she not understand that I would GLADLY spent 9 months puking in a hospital bed in exchange for a baby???



Yeah...  I would be really disappointed if someone said that to me...  

Maybe, just maybe...  it was her way of trying to make you feel better...  Sometimes people try to do that and they only make you feel worse...  I know it happened to me on more than one occasion and if one more person had said to me "relax, it will happen you are just trying too hard" I was liable to stab them to death with one of my fertility med needles!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Jenn, and everyone else.

I hope you dont mind, but I changed the title of this thread....

Just seems more appropriate!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

OrlandoMike said:


> Jenn, and everyone else.
> 
> I hope you dont mind, but I changed the title of this thread....
> 
> Just seems more appropriate!



I was thinking about doing that... but couldn't think of a good name.  This is perfect.  Thanks!


----------



## itsmuggsie

Jenn, I'm so happy things are continuing to go well.  

Ellie's birth mom had to go every two weeks in the beginning, because she has Factor 5 Leiden. She had to give herself shots everyday, so her body wouldn't reject the fetus. 



OrlandoMike said:


> Jenn, and everyone else.
> 
> I hope you dont mind, but I changed the title of this thread....
> 
> Just seems more appropriate!




it's perfect


----------



## RadioFanatic

Great story!  I have an almost two year old (2/4/08) miracle baby myself.  Took dh and I ten years to get him and that was a million months of clomid with no success, many IUI's with no success, 4 IVF's with no success, being told I couldn't get pregnant and having an adoption of two little girls fail (long story). then our little bundle of joy came as a shock from natural methods.  Anywho, just letting you know that I know EXACTLY how you feel, and SOOOO happy for you guys, and yes, I had to go about every two weeks because they knew of my difficulties as I described above.  I was happy to go that often as I'm sure you are.  The more I heard that heartbeat the better!

I'm looking forward to continuing to read your story; and if you ever have any questions from someone whose been there, feel free to pm me!



jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Thank you everyone!    I appreciate all the well wishes and good thoughts more than you know!
> 
> Just an update:
> 
> Just returned from a Dr.'s appt.  My BP was good and I lost three more lbs!  That makes 11 lbs since the last time I weighed myself sometime towards the end of summer.  Don't worry - I am eating and taking my vitamins and the baby is getting all the nutrition (and chocolate) it needs - I just had it there to lose...  so nothing to worry about.
> 
> We were able to hear the heartbeat again (it was around 140 bpm) although it took the nurse a couple seconds (seemed like days) to find it....   and they took my blood pressure AFTER that!  Oy!
> 
> I opened my big mouth with questions about the h1n1 vaccination and ended up with a needle in my arm!    I am not a fan of flu shots and have never received one in the past but I know its not just me anymore and I need to ensure the immunity for my child's sake.
> 
> I think the Dr. was in the room for three minutes!  He checked my stomach, asked if I had any questions and said he would see me in two weeks!
> 
> So that is all for now.  I am surprised to be going to the Docs this much...  any other moms go every two weeks in the beginning?


----------



## NHdisneylover

OrlandoMike said:


> Jenn, and everyone else.
> 
> I hope you dont mind, but I changed the title of this thread....
> 
> Just seems more appropriate!



A most excellent change Mike


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Update?

Had another Dr.'s appointment yesterday.  Everything is looking good on my end.  I have gained one pound and my blood pressure was still good even after having a blowout with my cousin.  

The baby is moving more to the middle of my abdomen (he/she used to hang out more on the right) and the heartrate was good (150's).  

Had to get them to give me a new script for different vitamins b/c the DHA supplement in the generics was making me burp up stale fish market (no exaggeration - disgusting).

And agreed to the Afp or Afv or Avf something test to test for Downs and other Spinal Defects.  Initially we had decided against this b/c a diagnoses of Downs makes no difference to us but since it is just a blood test and it tests for other defects as well - We made a quick decision to go for it.

That will take place during the 16th week - so two weeks from now.

I also return to the Doc in two weeks.  Hopefully we can plan my U/S to find out the sex of the baby at that time!


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Had another Dr.'s appointment yesterday.  Everything is looking good on my end.



On your END?



I REALLY don't understand how this whole baby thing works!  

Cuz I thought your END didn't play into it at all!


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Thanks for keeping us informed Jenn.  So glad to hear things continue to go well.  Still sending hugs, prayers and pixie dust for you and Nelson.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

rpmdfw said:


> On your END?
> 
> 
> 
> I REALLY don't understand how this whole baby thing works!
> 
> Cuz I thought your END didn't pay into it at all!





You are a silly, silly boy!


----------



## NHdisneylover

Jenn-thanks for the update

With my first we were going to skip the test too since we knew we would want the baby no matter what--but my doctor had a good point that IF the test (being a simple blood test it was not dangerous to the baby) showed a likelyhood of a probelm, we could have time to start educating ourselves about the potential issue before we had an infant to keep us busy  Of coruse, everything was fine--as it will be for you and your little miracle.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

rpmdfw said:


> On your END?
> 
> 
> 
> I REALLY don't understand how this whole baby thing works!
> 
> Cuz I thought your END didn't play into it at all!



Rob -- please define "END". As one who has done her fair share of time in the stirrups, I feel I can heartily attest that one's "END" is deffo involved.. in many myriad surprising and confounding ways...


----------



## Mathfailure

Jenn - 

Like all the others, I am so enjoying your journey to Mommyhood. I cannot imagen the excitement you have inside waiting to know if you're having a little boy or girl.

Now, blow ups are okay, just don't scare the baby!!  My friends swore the little ones could hear voices before they were born!!

Hope the vitamin situation is better.

Kathleen


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Babies in utero most certainly can hear.  Quite a bit of research shows us that. 

Start singing the ABC song Jenn!  You never know! Little Jenn may just be born knowing how to read!  (Or at least spell). 

Hope the vitamin switch helps out. The others sounded pretty bad!

The blood test is a good choice. All will be well and you can rest easy on that score, eh? 

Take care!


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Hi Jenn.  Just wanted to check in and see how you're feeling?  Hope all is well and you're enjoying your pregnancy (minus the fish burps).


----------



## Kennywife

Hi Jenn! Hope you're enjoying your pregnancy! Been thinking about you and Nelson. Let us all know how you're doing, ok? We're nosy. LOL. 

Anna


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Hey everyone!

Doing well...  although having some very tough days...  Migraines are hitting me with a vengeance and with nothing to take but two reg. strength Tylenol....   It has not been easy.  I see the Dr. today so I need to talk to him about that.  

I have not filled the new vitamin script b/c I noticed the script is not for the vitamins I asked for  (the ones my RE prescribed initially)...  I have found that taking the generics at night before I go to bed lessens any nasty side effects.  Although, it sometimes makes them difficult to remember when I am stumbling into bed...   

16 weeks tomorrow!    So I am hoping we can schedule my "Are you a Disney Princess or a Disney Prince" Ultrasound while at the office today.  So I might know in the next week or so....


----------



## wallyb

Very Cool! 
Keep on gestating Girl!


----------



## soulmates

It's an amazing process, isn't it? 9 months will be here before you know it.


----------



## TLSnell1981

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> 16 weeks tomorrow!    So I am hoping we can schedule my "Are you a Disney Princess or a Disney Prince" Ultrasound while at the office today.  So I might know in the next week or so....


OMG...I can't believe you're almost halfway there!!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Awwww.  I'm sorry to hear about the migraines. Not a good thing at all.   I hope your doc can come up with something safe for you to do. 

Could you maybe keep the vitamins at your bedside, then you can just take one as you get in bed? 

Looking forward to hearing that you've scheduled the ultrasound! 

Take care now and I hope you continue to feel good! (Minus the stinking headaches, of course).


----------



## NHdisneylover

Aww Jenn migrains stink I'm sorry about that

Otherwise it sounds like you're movin' right along (cue Fozzy and Kermit) and growing a nice healthy baby to love.  Thanks for te update and i hope the ultrasound is as much fun as ever


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Drs appt went well. Lost 3lbs. Have no clue how I did that with what I was eating last week!  My BP was pretty high when I got there but it went right down after they had me lay on my left side for five minutes.   

The babies heartrate was good at 150 bpm!  I heard it twice cause Nelson was late for the appt so the nurse was nice enough to do it again for him - never gets old!

I have to go for an AFP test this week ( just bloodwork) it's the test that screens for Downs and other neural tube defects.  The dr recommends it strongly so we will have it. We were planning on not bc a diagnoses of downs isn't a deal breaker for us. But he said it screens for worse conditions too and it is better that we know so we can be prepared. 

Also gave me a prescription for a migraine med to use sparingly since they have been coming back w a vengeance.  Told me to keep doing the 2 reg strength Tylenol with diet coke (caffeine) and the Fiorecet is for when that won't work and the pain is unbearable. 

He got an idea of what I will be like during labor when I growled at him yesterday. Lol. I asked for an u/s to determine the sex and he said I had to wait 2-3 more weeks. I think growling was a perfectly acceptable response...  At least I smiled. Hehe.


----------



## npmommie

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Drs appt went well. Lost 3lbs. Have no clue how I did that with what I was eating last week!  My BP was pretty high when I got there but it went right down after they had me lay on my left side for five minutes.
> 
> The babies heartrate was good at 150 bpm!  I heard it twice cause Nelson was late for the appt so the nurse was nice enough to do it again for him - never gets old!
> 
> I have to go for an AFP test this week ( just bloodwork) it's the test that screens for Downs and other neural tube defects.  The dr recommends it strongly so we will have it. We were planning on not bc a diagnoses of downs isn't a deal breaker for us. But he said it screens for worse conditions too and it is better that we know so we can be prepared.
> 
> Also gave me a prescription for a migraine med to use sparingly since they have been coming back w a vengeance.  Told me to keep doing the 2 reg strength Tylenol with diet coke (caffeine) and the Fiorecet is for when that won't work and the pain is unbearable.
> 
> He got an idea of what I will be like during labor when I growled at him yesterday. Lol. I asked for an u/s to determine the sex and he said I had to wait 2-3 more weeks. I think growling was a perfectly acceptable response...  At least I smiled. Hehe.



so fun reading about your journey to mommy hood!
just remember the AFP test is not diagnostic, it screens and the results just say what the CHANCE is the baby will have downs, neural tube defect, etc..........it is based on moms age and a standard average they use to compare it to.
if it comes back positive they will recommend level 2 ultrasound usually first, then amnio or cvs, that would be diagnostic.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

npmommie said:


> so fun reading about your journey to mommy hood!
> just remember the AFP test is not diagnostic, it screens and the results just say what the CHANCE is the baby will have downs, neural tube defect, etc..........it is based on moms age and a standard average they use to compare it to.
> if it comes back positive they will recommend level 2 ultrasound usually first, then amnio or cvs, that would be diagnostic.



Good to know!  Thanks.  

I certainly hope we don't have to go "there"...  but only time will tell...  I was really good with the prenatals long before I got pregnant and I certainly eat well... so low folic acid is not a concern of mine...  Although, I also know that is not the only factor...


----------



## starann

Jen I'm so happy that everythign seems to be right on track!!!!!!

I am also a migraine sufferer and used Firocet as well as Vicodin for my headaches....when they caused me to pass out (which happened more often then I would have liked), they gave me demerol.  I was also on my anti seizure meds.................and both my kids are fine....well, they are my kids, but by all OTHER standards they are fine.

Most babies are completly formed by 20 weeks, then it is just growing time!!!!

Hope you are able to find some relief......if not, a massage is a great thing!


----------



## TinkerChelle

Hey Jenn,

Love reading your posts-just wanted to "pop" in and say again how happy I am for you!  Sounds like everything is going well.  Amy, too, suffered from very bad migraines during her pregnancy-they were brutal. Try and keep your spirits up, though!   

Our AFP test came back positive that there might have been "problems" and we opted to have an amnio in case there was anything we needed to prepare for before his birth.  The only good thing about the amnio is that it is 99% accruate in determining the sex of the baby.  So we new our little sweet pea was a boy for sure!  Again, if you get a positive result from the AFP don't SWEAT it!  We stressed about it and have known many women who had to have more tests and everything ended up just fine.  

So good luck and thank you for letting us enjoy your journey!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

OMG Tinkerchelle!  4 days until Albie's first trip!  That is going to be soooo magical and wonderful.  I hope you will post pictures for us all!  

I am not sure if I will opt for the amnio if the AFP comes back positive...  Amnios carry a chance of miscarriage that I am just not confortable with...    That was one of the reasons I didn't really want the AFP in the first place...  but my Dr. had that "Dr." look in his eye so I agreed....


----------



## jkCT

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> OMG Tinkerchelle!  4 days until Albie's first trip!  That is going to be soooo magical and wonderful.  I hope you will post pictures for us all!
> 
> I am not sure if I will opt for the amnio if the AFP comes back positive...  Amnios carry a chance of miscarriage that I am just not confortable with...    That was one of the reasons I didn't really want the AFP in the first place...  but my Dr. had that "Dr." look in his eye so I agreed....



My AFP with my first daughter came back funky and I said NO WAY to an amnio, but the higher level ultrasound that they did was fantastic!  They could check non-invasively to see that she didn't have Down Syndrom or spina bifida. She was fine, and we opted out of the AFP for our second daughter all together.


----------



## itsmuggsie

Jenn, so glad to hear things are right on track.  I hope you find relief from the migraines.


----------



## hematite153

Hey there Jenn.  I'm glad to hear that things are still going well; thanks for continuing to share your story.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

jkCT said:


> My AFP with my first daughter came back funky and I said NO WAY to an amnio, but the higher level ultrasound that they did was fantastic!  They could check non-invasively to see that she didn't have Down Syndrom or spina bifida. She was fine, and we opted out of the AFP for our second daughter all together.



I would love a higher level ultrasound.  That would be great!  



itsmuggsie said:


> Jenn, so glad to hear things are right on track.  I hope you find relief from the migraines.



If I catch them early enough (while they are just headaches) I can generally kill it with two reg strength tylenol and a diet coke (caffeine).  Two out of the three ingredients in Excedrin Migraine which is the only med to have ever worked on my migraines...     It is when I wake up with a full blown one or cannot get to the tylenol fast enough that it is bad.  

I am surviving though.  Hopefully they will go away in August.



hematite153 said:


> Hey there Jenn.  I'm glad to hear that things are still going well; thanks for continuing to share your story.



Thanks and Your Welcome!


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Hi Jenn.  Just checking in to see if you know the sex of your little one yet and to see how you're feeling.  Hopefully your migraines have been under control and you're feeling well.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

PrincessKsMom said:


> Hi Jenn.  Just checking in to see if you know the sex of your little one yet and to see how you're feeling.  Hopefully your migraines have been under control and you're feeling well.



Not feeling so well...   I was in the ER this weekend.  

I was going to update today... but it is far too long and I am far too tired...  I will try tomorrow - I promise.


----------



## PrincessKsMom

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Not feeling so well...   I was in the ER this weekend.
> 
> I was going to update today... but it is far too long and I am far too tired...  I will try tomorrow - I promise.



I'm so sorry to hear that.  Please don't feel pressured to update if you're not up to it.  I just like to check in and let you know I'm thinking about you, Nelson and the baby and wishing you well.


----------



## hematite153

Oh no!  I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Ah no Jenn.  I'm so sorry you had to go to the ER.


----------



## itsmuggsie

jenn I hope you're feeling better


----------



## TinkerChelle

OMG, Jenn are you okay?  Please update when you get a chance.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Alright... here we go...  are you sitting down?

Two Weekends ago...   On Saturday 3/6 - I woke up feeling like death warmed over...  I had a terrible migraine and was vomiting everything!  I wasn't able to keep down Gatorade, popsicles, saltines, nothing...  

This lasted all day and I tried twice to get rid of the headache with two reg. strength tylenol and diet coke (even though I had the Fiorcet script from the Doc I was reluctant to put anything that powerful in my body)...   I sort of, kind of felt better toward the evening so I went to a scrapbooking class...  I managed 5 plain (no sauce) ravioli and half a gatorade...  I went home early and went to sleep think I would just sleep it off...   

I woke up at 2 am on Sunday with my head pounding badly, really, really, badly...  I cried myself to sleep and woke up again at 5am...  at this point Nelson said - there is no way you are going to work today.  You haven't slept and the only thing you have in your stomach for over 24 hours is 5 ravioli and less than half a gatorade... you need to rest and drink...   

I broke down and took the Fiorcet with 3 saltines and some gatorade...  that lasted all of 10 minutes before it came back up.  I decided at that moment that Nelson had won and I was going to the hospital for fluids.  The migraine pain I can handle but my baby cannot handle me getting dehydrated and my main concern is the baby.

We arrived at the ER at around 7a.m.  (shift change - dumb *** me) and at the same time as a 21 yr old stabbing victim came through the door...   Even with all that - I'd say I was treated pretty quickly.  I think they realized how dangerous this could be for the baby.

About an hour after getting my own little curtained off area, a nurse came in and said "now, I am not an OB nurse so if I can't find the heartbeat I don't want you getting nervous...  I just laid there like "yeah, easy for you to say"...   of course, she couldn't find the heartbeat...  my BP was already high when I got there and it just started creeping higher...   about an hour later another nurse showed up, told me the same thing and said that if she couldn't find it they would bring in a labor a delivery nurse who would know exactly where to find it.  She couldn't find it...  I was so freaked out at this point (still in pain with the migraine) and poor Nelson was stuck trying to keep me calm.  

About 45 minutes later, the ER doc came in with an U/S machine.  He had no problem finding the baby (bouncing around happily with a heart rate in the 150's).  As adept as he was in finding the baby...  using an U/S machine was not his thing....   

Oh crap!  My husband is here to fix my computer...   gotta go... to be continued...


----------



## TLSnell1981

Jenn..I know, I speak for everyone here..I'M SO HAPPY TO HEAR FROM YOU!!! I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

Thank heaven you are ok. Sounds like a miserable experience though. 

Hopefully there will be NO repeat!


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Glad you're feeling better and able to post.  And thank you for not stopping a few lines earlier.  If you would have ended before the doctor came in with the U/S machine, I think I would have died.


----------



## TinkerChelle

Thanks for checking in Jenn.  Hope u are feeling better!


----------



## Kennywife

OH thank God Jenn...now my heart can start beating regularly again. 

Anna


----------



## NHdisneylover

Oh Jenn what a scray situation.  I am also thankful you and baby are okay.  You must have been a total wreck when they were not finding the heartbeat


----------



## OrlandoMike

*Just saying........*


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Hey, it's Jenn's birthday?  


 

Happy Birthday Mommy!


----------



## itsmuggsie

Happy Birthday Jen!! 





Glad they found the babies heartbeat and everything was ok, but I'm still waiting for the rest of the story.  Did Nelson fix your PC yet?


----------



## hematite153

Happy Birthday!




itsmuggsie said:


> Glad they found the babies heartbeat and everything was ok, but I'm still waiting for the rest of the story.  Did Nelson fix your PC yet?


----------



## DOPEYLUVER

Happy Birthday Jenn.  I almost missed it.  Hope you and the baby are doing well.  Oh, and of course Nelson as well.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Thanks to everyone for the birthday wishes!  It was a fabulous birthday!

My internet at work is still not working and it has been hellish....  turns out it was not just the internet but the old wiring...  working in a 94 yr old church will do that....  

So after the ER doc found the baby (and refused to tell me the sex) 
They came in with all the meds...  They pushed two bags of fluids, morphine (2 doses cause the first didn't work ) for the migraine and zofran for the nausea.  I hated how the morphine made me feel so even after the 2nd dose - when the headache still wasnt gone...  I told them it was b/c i did not want more morphine.

They also diagnosed a UTI while I was there that I had no idea I had!  So antibiotics were started for that!

A couple hours later, once I was able to use the bathroom and keep down some ginger ale and crackers - they let me go home...  All in all, I was there for 6.5 hours but was being treated for most of that time and have no complaints whatsoever about my treatment....   with the exception of the $150 ER copay and the $90 in medication copays I had to pay that day.  Pretty dang fabulous considering my health insurance already costs us $10,000 a year...   

They sent me home, where I had my favorite bland meal for then local senior citizen endorsed establishment...   baked scrod, baked potato and butternut squash...   I ate maybe half the fish and a couple bites of the potato and squash then took the vicodin they prescribed for the remaining headache and went to sleep for the rest of the afternoon....   

We are headed out for breakfast now...  will try to update more later...  there have been 3 drs appts since - so I have lots of news...   

A huge  to everyone!


----------



## wallyb

Thinking of you sweets.


----------



## DOPEYLUVER

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> So after the ER doc found the baby (and refused to tell me the sex)



There was actually a lawsuit against Beverly Hospital (Not sure if it's still there or part of another hospital) because the wrong sex was told to a patient.  The parents had done the room in the wrong color so sued.  People are crazy.


----------



## TLSnell1981

Did you find out the sex in your follow ups?  I'm guessing...girl.

Btw-Happy Birthday!!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

I'm sorry I missed your birthday!  

Looking forward to hearing that you are feeling much better. That was a nasty headache!


----------



## NHdisneylover

Happy belated birthday.
I hope that was the last of the mirgraines for a long, LONG time

And I can't wait to hear the additional news from thise other appts


----------



## Saxton

I just got caught up on everything - I'm so glad you and the baby are ok.  It must have been horrible to deal with the pain and worry over the little one.  Glad things are ok  Oh, and happy birthday a bit late!


----------



## OrlandoMike

So.....ummmm......any news today?


----------



## TinkerChelle

Oh Jenn, Where are you?  We miss you!  Hope you are well!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Jenn posts on FB.  Sounds like she is doing fine!


----------



## PrincessKsMom

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Jenn posts on FB.  Sounds like she is doing fine!



Thank you!  I was worrying because Jenn hasn't been on since her last post, but I certainly didn't want to pry.  So glad she's doing well.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

So sorry everyone...   I am here... and we are doing well...   

My internet went out at work towards the end of March and was just finally fixed last week.  Work is where I do all my DIS-ing and between having to do half my work when I was home and not wanting to spend more time on the computer than I had too, I fell off the DIS grid.  Facebook is so much easier because and I can access it from my phone (during a commercial or in the Dr.'s waiting room)...   

I had some doubts about coming back here b/c of some recent, ummm....   stuff regarding a dear friend...  but I came back because there are more good people than there are bad.

I am working on a update for you right now...


----------



## NHdisneylover

Oh Jenn I am so glad you posted and all is well.  I have been so very worried when you quit posting.


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Thanks Jenn!  Don't know what drama you're referring to (and I'm glad about that!) but I'm happy you decided to come back and keep us updated.  I've often wondered about you and prayed for your healthy and that of the baby, especially with Mother's Day fast approaching.  So before anyone else says it -- Happy First Mother's Day!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Hi, Jenn!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Where to start, where to start....   

Well...   


*It's a girl!!!!!*​

Everything has been going well...   She is very active and loves to drop kick my bladder!

My only problem has been being diagnosed with Gestational Diabetes.
I have to test my blood sugar 4 times a day and started out with two insulin injections a day.  

I see my Dr. every week and he was slowly pushing up my insulin amounts and I was getting good readings half of the time with higher ones the other half...  until this last week when things went haywire...   My highs are not high to many people but they are worrisome for me b/c of the baby.  I started hitting 176, 188, 202 and not even after a half a bag of choc. chip cookies...   but after grilled chicken salads and scrambled eggs with wheat toast... 

So my insulin was upped again last Friday and I now do 3 injections a day...  

I find myself to be happier when things are regulated, high blood sugar makes me very cranky.   

That has been the only problem....   Everything is well...  I had another U/S about 2 weeks ago and she is growing well...   They think my due date might be a little later...  8/14 as opposed to 8/10 but there is no concern...  besides if my sugar cannot be controlled i might be forced into a c-section two weeks early...   so the end of July...   

Thank you all for thinking of me and I really apologize for being so absent...


----------



## OrlandoMike

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Thank you all for thinking of me and I really apologize for being so absent...





No worries Jenn, just take care of that princess!


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> They think my due date might be a little later...  8/14 as opposed to 8/10 but there is no concern



I think you should split the difference and have her on 8/12!

Yep.  August 12th is a mighty fine day for a birthday.  Mighty fine indeed!


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I find myself to be happier when things are regulated, high blood sugar makes me very cranky.




Riiiiiiiiight. 
It's the "Blood Sugar".


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

OrlandoMike said:


> No worries Jenn, just take care of that princess!



Thanks Mike!  



rpmdfw said:


> I think you should split the difference and have her on 8/12!
> 
> Yep.  August 12th is a mighty fine day for a birthday.  Mighty fine indeed!



As long as it isn't 8/8 or 8/9...   Those are the birthdays of two ppl I know that I absolutely loathe.  I will sit in a tub of ice with my legs duct taped together to prevent labor on those days...   

However, I would be happy to have this little one of your birthday Rob!  



wallyb said:


> Riiiiiiiiight.
> It's the "Blood Sugar".



Pipe down wiseguy!


----------



## wallyb

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Pipe down wiseguy!



Why?
Cause "Mommy" said so?


----------



## OrlandoMike

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> I will sit in a tub of ice with my legs duct taped together to prevent labor on those days...



We will need video of that!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

wallyb said:


> Why?
> Cause "Mommy" said so?



You need a better reason?  



OrlandoMike said:


> We will need video of that!



Sure...  Wally is my videographer (he is a big fan of ice baths and duct tape)...   ask him to get a copy to you!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Trust me, by the middle of July you will be over the whole "pregnant" thing!   The thought of waiting until mid-August will be enough to send you over the edge.


----------



## PrincessKsMom

jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Trust me, by the middle of July you will be over the whole "pregnant" thing!   The thought of waiting until mid-August will be enough to send you over the edge.



Or at least into a tub filled with ice, even without the contractions.


----------



## rpmdfw

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> As long as it isn't 8/8 or 8/9...   Those are the birthdays of two ppl I know that I absolutely loathe.  I will sit in a tub of ice with my legs duct taped together to prevent labor on those days...





Well . . . that's quite a visual there, Jenn . . .


----------



## Saxton

Aww, great news Jenn!  The gestational diabetes can be a pain but I'm glad everything else is going well.  

And I can't believe I missed some drama ... usually this place is pretty mellow.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Saxton said:


> Aww, great news Jenn!  The gestational diabetes can be a pain but I'm glad everything else is going well.
> 
> And I can't believe I missed some drama ... usually this place is pretty mellow.



Suffice it to say that it wasn't one of US who started the drama.


----------



## 2GirlsMama

Hi Jenn!  I am glad you came back.  I missed hearing about your adventure!  

Congratulations!  Having a daughter is the greatest experience of my life!  I have loved every minute of living with my daughters...even Hannah Montana and High School Musical.  There is a really special mother/daughter bond.  I am thrilled she is growing so well.


----------



## hematite153

Hey there, Jenn!  Thanks for the update.  I'm thrilled to hear that things are going (generally) well.  The gestational diabetes must be tough, but, I'm glad they're keeping a close eye on it.

I'm not on FB, so, I appreciate the updates here.  But, apparently I missed some recent drama.  Probably a good thing, right?


----------



## TinkerChelle

Yeah, Jenn!! 
A little girl?  How wonderful.  I am so happy you are doing well.  You were certainly missed.  
Ugghhh...about the gestational diabetes.  What a pain, but it sounds like you are handling it well.  And I agree the end of the pregnancy is soooo overrated!  I thought my DP was going to lose it-she couldn't wait to NOT be pregnant and in the heat...forget about it!
Glad you checked in!


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

I'm sorry to hear that someone upset you enough to keep you away. 

I have been thinking of you often but honestly was afraid to post and ask how you were. 

It's really great to know you are just fine (well, minus the gestational diabetes  ) and that your little girl is so active! 

Thanks for letting us know you are ok.

Hope to hear from you on a regular basis!


----------



## Tiggernut_jadie

rpmdfw said:


> I think you should split the difference and have her on 8/12!
> 
> Yep.  August 12th is a mighty fine day for a birthday.  Mighty fine indeed!



Oh I Soooo agree with you there!  All the very BEST people are born on August 12th!!!


----------



## npmommie

Glad to hear things are going better, and baby girl is so active!


----------



## cmpdw4me

Happy your PRINCESS is doing good! Soon you'll get to hold her, not CARRY her!!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Thanks everyone!


----------



## itsmuggsie

Jenn, CONGRATULATIONS on your PRINCESS!!!    

So glad to hear things are generally going well.  Sorry about the gestational diabetes its good that they are monitoring you and seem to have a handle on it.


----------



## TLSnell1981

Congratulations!!


----------



## C&G'sMama

Glad to hear the baby's doing well. Sorry about the gestational diabetes.  

Thank you for sharing.

Ann


----------



## Kennywife

Oh Jen! I am crying happy tears for you!!!!  A little Disney Princess!!!!  Do you know what you and your hubby will name her? 

Sorry about the diabetes. Be sure to take care of yourself. 

Congrats! 

Gabbie (The Travel Writer also known as Anna)


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Kennywife said:


> Oh Jen! I am crying happy tears for you!!!!  A little Disney Princess!!!!  Do you know what you and your hubby will name her?
> 
> Sorry about the diabetes. Be sure to take care of yourself.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Gabbie (The Travel Writer also known as Anna)




Thanks again everyone!   

We do have her name picked out but we are keeping it a secret.  Once she is here and named then we will tell people.  

We booked an appointment at a local place that does "novelty" ultrasounds and gives you a DVD and CD of the whole thing.  We are very excited about it and I will do my best to share some of the images once I have them!


----------



## NHdisneylover

Oh Jenn I am very happy for you and Nelson.  Keep taking care of yourself--lots of people end up with gestational diabetes--not fun but certainly manageable at least

I am busily searching for a tiny dirndl since lederhosen will not be appropriate

I missed whatever drama scared you away (thankfully) and am soooo glad you came back to those of us who hate the drama.



jackskellingtonsgirl said:


> Trust me, by the middle of July you will be over the whole "pregnant" thing!   The thought of waiting until mid-August will be enough to send you over the edge.



Yeah, this.  DD was 11 days late and I was soooooooooooooo done being pregnant a good month before she came into the world (but she was worth the agonizing wait--just like yours will be).


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Ultrasound today!

The upside to GD, Dr.'s order lots of ultrasounds!

Had to have a non stress test last week because the baby was not moving as much as she normally does.  That combined with my climbing sugar cause my doctor to order the NST and the U/S.  

The NST was actually kind of cool.  I got to lay there and listen to my baby's heartbeat for a half hour!  She had the hiccups - it was so cool!

Everything was/is just fine!  I think she was just being lazy that day...  God knows I have plenty of lazy days...  we are all entitled.  In fact, I would love a nap right now...   

Can't wait to see her again today!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Here she is!


----------



## C&G'sMama

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Here she is!



Now that's cool!
Thank you for posting this


----------



## PrincessKsMom

She's beautiful!!!!


----------



## itsmuggsie

That's awesome!!! She is beautiful!


----------



## TinkerChelle

Awwww....that's the best!  I'm so glad things are going well for you.


----------



## npmommie

That is awesome Jen, I love US pictures, they always give me goosebumps!!

hey did you guys ever go on that get away trip?


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

npmommie said:


> That is awesome Jen, I love US pictures, they always give me goosebumps!!
> 
> hey did you guys ever go on that get away trip?



The technology is amazing!  I can't wait to go for the 3D one!  

We are going Memorial Day week.  We rented a small 4 room cabin right on Lake Champlain in VT.   We are very excited about a week of relaxation and being together without the outside world butting in!  LOL!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Wow!  Where does the time go?

The last month or so has been a whirlwind and I don't expect it to slow down any time soon...  

Just a quick catch up....  

Our babymoon in Vermont was wonderful.  I love Vermont!  

We had a 3D U/S done last Wednesday (purely for fun).  I was 32 weeks, 1 day at the time...  Here is one of my favorite shots:






This is her profile, YUP!  Those are toes near her forehead.  She is showing us just how flexible she is!

Here is another: 






I have a DVD of the whole experience, as well as a CD with about 13 pictures of her!  I highly recommend the experience to anyone who is expecting and can afford it.

I had a non stress test and another U/S yesterday afternoon.  The NST was fun!  She was everywhere and kept kicking the monitor!  I have been having Braxton Hicks contractions for about 2 weeks now and those were showing up on the NST...   Even more exciting was when we had the U/S and they told us she is already 5lbs, 6oz!  I am 33 weeks, can you only imagine?
I have not scanned any of the images from that U/S yet...   

Just wanted to let you all know what is going on...  Things are getting crazy!  But in a great way!

, Jenn


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Thanks for the update Jenn.  Can't believe it's almost time for your little one to make her grand entrance!  You must be over the moon excited about finally meeting her.  Still sending hugs and pixie dust for a continued great pregnancy and a smooth, easy, painfree delivery!


----------



## NHdisneylover

Oh Jenn thanks for the update and photos.  You and Nelson must be so thrilled.

DO you have any ideas for names you are willing to share?


----------



## Saxton

Thanks for posting the update and the pictures!  I always wonder how you and the baby are doing but I hate to nag.  I can't wait to see 'welcome to the world' pictures before too long.


----------



## hematite153

Wow, those are great pictures!  I'm so excited to hear how well it's going.  (I know you've had difficult times, but, she's growing so well and you're going to carry to term.)


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

PrincessKsMom said:


> Still sending hugs and pixie dust for a continued great pregnancy and *a smooth, easy, painfree delivery!*



A girl can only hope...  LOL!  



NHdisneylover said:


> Oh Jenn thanks for the update and photos.  You and Nelson must be so thrilled.
> 
> DO you have any ideas for names you are willing to share?



Oh!  I know her name!  I am only willing to share her initials though, LOL:  *ALR* 



Saxton said:


> Thanks for posting the update and the pictures!  I always wonder how you and the baby are doing but I hate to nag.  I can't wait to see 'welcome to the world' pictures before too long.



Don't worry about nagging...  sometimes, its the only way to get me to do something!  



hematite153 said:


> Wow, those are great pictures!  I'm so excited to hear how well it's going.  (I know you've had difficult times, but, she's growing so well and you're going to carry to term.)



It's a blessing and I am thankful everyday to God for her!


----------



## NHdisneylover

oooh we get to guess, ALR (I think we can all assume the R is Rego):

Disney? Ariel Lady?  

Hippie?  Autumn Love?

Old Fashioned: Adele Lorraine?

Movie Star?  Angelina Liza

Country?   Annie LeAnn

Rock? Alanis Lady (Ga Ga of course)


----------



## starann

ALR................

I know what one of those letters stand for....the R!!! 


Now can we guess what the rest mean?


----------



## starann

Everyone get naked.................................

It's time for a baby pool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NHdisneylover

starann said:


> Everyone get naked.................................
> 
> It's time for a baby pool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 (there is no diving smilie so this is me jumping in)


----------



## NHdisneylover

DH says since you know she'll be a sweetheart but then again you know she will eventually give you a run for your money you could go with:
Angel Lucifer

And since you are so beautiful:
Another Lovely Rego


----------



## starann

Abigail Lynn

Amber Louise

Ashley Lynn

(I'll have to ask my friend who's husband is Portugese what some names are!)


----------



## NHdisneylover

starann said:


> Abigail Lynn
> 
> Amber Louise
> 
> Ashley Lynn
> 
> (I'll have to ask my friend who's husband is Portugese what some names are!)



Funny, I was thinking Abigail Lynn too!
Also Amanda Lee and Andrea Lauren.

Ooooh, Jenn remind me again how long do we have to wait for photos and a name? (because i know posting here will be the first thing you do after you hold her in your arms)


----------



## kingLouiethe1

Actually, I think we all know the middle name will be Louie, I love you too Jenn!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

starann said:


> Everyone get naked.................................
> 
> It's time for a baby pool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That is usually Rosie's call to action!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

NHdisneylover said:


> Ooooh, Jenn remind me again how long do we have to wait for photos and a name? (because i know posting here will be the first thing you do after you hold her in your arms)



OK, well technically, I am only 34 weeks today...  so anywhere from 6-8 weeks given that they can come as late as two weeks after the due date.  However, with the GD and the fact that last Tuesday, she was already measuring 5lbs, 6oz and her head measured at 36 weeks, I am really hopeful that we can get this done sooner!

The heat is driving me batty.  I feel like someone shoved a space heater up my butt.  

Of course, I have a laundry list of other aches and pains, but you don't want to hear about that.  I am doing my best not to complain too much!  



kingLouiethe1 said:


> Actually, I think we all know the middle name will be Louie, I love you too Jenn!



It's kind of funny...  when you tell people the initials and they are the same as that person's initals, they always come up with their own name...  Two of my friends, Amy and Allison and convinced that the baby's first name is Amy or Allison...


----------



## kingLouiethe1

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> It's kind of funny...  when you tell people the initials and they are the same as that person's initals, they always come up with their own name...  Two of my friends, Amy and Allison and convinced that the baby's first name is Amy or Allison...



You must admit that Amy Louie has a certain ring to it


----------



## rpmdfw

A.L.R. huh?



Well, knowing how much Jenn loves to shop, and seeing how she's from New England . . . 


. . . I'm guessing the "A" stands for Abercrombie and the "L" stands for L.L. Bean.


----------



## wallyb

Well I think I should get to pick the middle name -
since I was the donor!
 Oooops!
Oh well, the cat is out of the bag.
Jenn got me drunk.
Feed me chocolate panna cotta.
Bought me a new prada shirt.
Put on some Sade....
And I *just* could *not* say no.


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> Well I think I should get to pick the middle name -
> since I was the donor!
> Oooops!
> Oh well, the cat is out of the bag.
> Jenn got me drunk.
> Feed me chocolate panna cotta.
> Bought me a new prada shirt.
> Put on some Sade....
> And I *just* could *not* say no.



Jenn? 

Is this true? 

Is Wally the egg donor?


----------



## OrlandoMike

rpmdfw said:


> Is Wally the egg donor?



Lets hope not!  That kid will be scrambled fer sure!


----------



## rpmdfw

OrlandoMike said:


> Lets hope not!  That kid will be scrambled fer sure!



Hello!

You've met Jenn.  She's as crazy as the rest of us!  

Not as crazy as Wally, I'll admit.

Or Rosie.

Or Jamie.

Or Louie.

But certainly as crazy as the rest of us!


----------



## starann

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> That is usually Rosie's call to action!



I guess she is rubbing off on me........................................


----------



## Mathfailure

Back to baby

Jenn I had not seen the pictures, how amazing they are so clear! 

This truly has been a journey you have shared with alot of folks! Thank you for that, I believe we all feel a bit invested.  (maybe not as much as Wally but still...)


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Hi Jenn.  Now that it's oh so close, I again wanted to wish you an uneventful, pain-free, memorable last few steps to motherhood.  And of course all the best to Nelson too.  I cannot wait to hear of your daughter's arrival and see pics of the most anticipated baby on the DIS.


----------



## rpmdfw

CONGRATULATIONS Jenn and Nelson!

She's beautiful!


----------



## wallyb

DANG!

I wanna see!
I wanna See!


----------



## PrincessKsMom

She's here?  The baby's here?


----------



## rpmdfw

Yes.  I got a picture text a little while ago.


----------



## PrincessKsMom

How is Jenn?  Did she say?  Please send my best to the new mom and dad!


----------



## rpmdfw

PrincessKsMom said:


> How is Jenn?  Did she say?  Please send my best to the new mom and dad!



All I got was a picture text with a name and some stats.  

And I'm going to refrain from posting the information and picture, because that's the privilege of the new mommy and daddy, don't you think?


----------



## PrincessKsMom

rpmdfw said:


> All I got was a picture text with a name and some stats.
> 
> And I'm going to refrain from posting the information and picture, because that's the privilege of the new mommy and daddy, don't you think?



Absolutely!    Wouldn't ask you to infringe on your friendship at all.  Just wanted to make sure everyone was healthy and happy.


----------



## rpmdfw

New facebook post says both Mommy and baby are doing great!


----------



## OrlandoMike

Man enough to admit I have tears streaming down my face!      Congratulations Jenn and Nelson !!!


----------



## PrincessKsMom

rpmdfw said:


> New facebook post says both Mommy and baby are doing great!



Fantastic news!  

And OM, I think there are plenty of happy tears being shed today.


----------



## npmommie

oh this is wonderful news!!! A baby!!!! I can't wait to see her, congrats to Jenn and Nelson!


----------



## TagsMissy

Congrats! Can't wait to see photos


----------



## jamieandben

she's beautiful!! 
You did good Mom and Dad.


----------



## wallyb

Cutie patootie for sure! 
Good breeders!
Good breeders!


----------



## PrincessKsMom

wallyb said:


> Cutie patootie for sure!
> Good breeders!
> Good breeders!



Wow Wally, I never pictured you to be such a sentimental, warm and fuzzy kind of guy.


----------



## itsmuggsie

This is fantastic news!!!! Congratulations Jenn and Nelson!!! 

Can't wait to see pictures of the little princess


----------



## NHdisneylover

Oh I am so happy for Jenn and Nelson  What wonderful news.


----------



## hematite153

Okay, I'll admit that I'm jealous of everyone who's seen pictures, but, I agree that they should get the privilege of doing the posting themselves.

Congratulations!  I'm incredibly thrilled for you!


----------



## rosiep

I cried too. 

I have to say I am honored to have shared in this amazing journey. 


Congratulations Mama and Papa


----------



## zeitzeuge

So happy for them both.  It's been a long and tough journey, but it's all paid off.  

She's such a cutie.


----------



## kingLouiethe1

*Congratulations*


----------



## DVC~OKW~96

She is one beautiful little girl, isn't she?!   Congratulations to Mama, and Dad! Welcome to the world little one!!!


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby daughter!!! 
So happy for all of you!


----------



## TLSnell1981

*Congruatulations! Your dearest wish has finally come true! *


----------



## Saxton

Jenn - I am so happy for you and Nelson!   I can't wait to see pictures of her!  You know, I'm sure it's been a long rode for you but it just doesn't seem like it was that long ago that you were going to doctors and dealing with all the treatments.  And now she's here!!!  Thank you for sharing this wonderful journey with us ... and now the real fun begins.


----------



## Sphyrna

Yay!!  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## mickeysaver

Congratulations!  I know you must be over the moon excited to have that little bundle of joy finally out in the open where you can snuggle with her and spoil her rotten.  I am very happy for you both.


----------



## APX

Congrats you two! Hope we get to see the cute baby soon!


----------



## livinlife25

Whatever happened to Jenn? I was going through old threads and noticed she never came back!


----------



## rpmdfw

livinlife25 said:


> Whatever happened to Jenn? I was going through old threads and noticed she never came back!



She's got her hands full with a baby!   

Honestly, they're doing well.  I get facebook updates very frequently.  They're over the moon with hapiness and the baby is adorable.


----------



## starann

rpmdfw said:


> She's got her hands full with a baby!
> 
> Honestly, they're doing well.  I get facebook updates very frequently.  They're over the moon with hapiness and the baby is adorable.



VERY Adorable!


----------



## NHdisneylover

rpmdfw said:


> She's got her hands full with a baby!
> 
> Honestly, they're doing well.  I get facebook updates very frequently.  They're over the moon with hapiness and the baby is adorable.



Thanks for posting this.  I have been wondering too and really hoping she was just busy and that there was nothing wrong.


----------



## wallyb

NHdisneylover said:


> Thanks for posting this.  I have been wondering too and really hoping she was just busy and that there was nothing wrong.



The baby's wardrobe ALONE seems to be a full time Job!


----------



## rpmdfw

wallyb said:


> The baby's wardrobe ALONE seems to be a full time Job!


----------



## NHdisneylover

Letting us know all is well with Jenn and her little darling was nice but taunting those of us not in on the fashion show is just plain mean!  HURUUUMPPPHHH!


----------



## rpmdfw

NHdisneylover said:


> taunting those of us not in on the fashion show is just plain mean!



Yeah?  And?

What ever gave you the impression that we'd be NICE people?


----------



## npmommie

wallyb said:


> The baby's wardrobe ALONE seems to be a full time Job!



Yes, baby girls seem to have that effect!  How can  you NOT buy all that cutesy stuff!


----------



## NHdisneylover

rpmdfw said:


> Yeah?  And?
> 
> What ever gave you the impression that we'd be NICE people?



Well--normally you are anything but  I jsut htought you might want to be on Santa's good side this time of year.  'Tis the season and all of that

If it is okay with Jenn--can you at least enlighten us to what those initials stand for?????
And do PRETTY PLEASE tell her Haley from the DIS says hello


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Here I Am!

First, let me apologize for not being around.  It has been a crazy couple months.  Things have not slowed down at all but I have been feeling so guilty about not updating this!  

A huge thank you to Rob and those who gave updates along the way! 

Pictures are uploading to photobucket as I type! 

I see my last login was 6/29.  That sounds about right because a couple days after that I was pulled out of work (and work is where I do all my best screwing around) by my Dr.  My BP was creeping and I was getting too large to drive!  They Dr's office gave me a part time job though: 2 Ultrasounds, 2 Non-Stress Tests, and 1 appt. every week!

The month of July sucked.  I couldn't do much of anything except sit on the couch.  Sounds fun until you have to do it.  Everything hurt.  But you don't want to hear about that...  You want the good stuff...  Pictures!


----------



## OrlandoMike

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> You want the good stuff...  Pictures!





Wait till you see this beauty!


----------



## NHdisneylover

HI JENN!!!!!

I am totally on edge now waiting for the photos.  How fun is this!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

I was scheduled for a c-section on 8/3 at 7:30 in the morning.

I had a large amount of amniotic fluid and the baby was floating high and showing NO signs of dropping.  I was not dilating at all either.  There was also some concern that the baby might be large due to the gestational diabetes (even though the US was showing a 7-8 pounder) and I had kept the GD under control, with the help of insulin.






I walked into the OR at 7:58 a.m 

And at 8:33 was the proud mother of a baby girl, Amalia Lorraine Rego! 











She weighed 7lb, 8oz and was 19.5 inches long!  The surgery was blessedly uneventful and I was in recovery by 9:30!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Amalia is 4 months old and there are well over 3000, yes thousand, pictures of her....  

Some highlights have been the Pumpkin shoot...  Yes, I shoved my daughter in a pumpkin, a real pumpkin that I carved out!


----------



## NHdisneylover

Oh Jenn she is absolutely precious
I am sitting here crying looking at these (and i should be packing).
What a joy--and now you have had her for 4 1/2 months and watched her grow and change (and model all that clothing).


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Halloween was fun!  Can you believe I didn't dress her in Disney?  











I couldn't resist the lady bug costume and it was less than 1/2 the price of a disney princess one!  Next year!


----------



## NHdisneylover

The lady bug is adorable--and more unique than the Disney Princess cotumes all the other baby girls are wearing.  
Sillly me, I thought the pumpkin was for Halloween--that it too cute, and will be GREAT when she graduates and you need fun photos for a party.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

We baptized her in mid-October.  Her baptism gown was made out of my wedding dress.  We took these picture for the baptism invite:


----------



## OrlandoMike

NHdisneylover said:


> I am sitting here crying looking at these



Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## NHdisneylover

OrlandoMike said:


> Glad I'm not the only one!



Every set is better than the last, aren't they?  I am glad I am not the only one too.  I really do HAVE to go and finish 30 thousand odd things today before we lave tomorrow and I will have to tear myself away soon and it is NOT FAIR!  I will probably be back at 2 am or some such crazy hour making sure I see every picture before I turn in tonight.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

More baptism pictures:


The baptism party cake...   It cost $435 and was worth every penny!


----------



## NHdisneylover

Jenn--the cake is nice, but it just can't compare to Amalia!  She steels the show (thread?).


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

I am having alot of trouble with photobucket...   

I cannot get the 3 pics from the baptism ceremony to upload...   

But I have a couple from her party...






This is what she thought of her cake and party!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Ah-Ha!  I got one from the ceremony to upload...  Doesn't do the ceremony justice...  It is beautiful...  There is even a part that reminds me of the Lion King...


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

We didn't have much time that day to get pictures of her in her custom gown, so we got her redressed a week later and took some pics...  
















The sneakers she wore under that dress!






OK, that is going to have to be all for today.  I have been up since 7am yesterday and am still at work...  I am having childcare issues... MY grandma has been sick the last two days so I have not been able to come to work...  I came in at 330 yesterday afternoon and am still here - its 420am...  LOL...   

I need to finish up some stuff before i go home, amalia will be awake around 7...   and I think Nelson will pass out if I am not home before then...   

Christmas pictures and pictures with santa will be next...  Maybe thursday (haha, later today) but most likely next week....


----------



## C&G'sMama

Thank you so much for sharing.  She is beautiful.

Congratulations to the 3 of you


----------



## RadioFanatic

AWESOME!  She is gorgeous and can I tell you how much I LOVE her hair!


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Jenn she is the most beautiful, precious little angel!  I'm so thrilled for you.  And I can't believe the head of hair!  I'm so jealous.  My daughter was bald until about 2-1/2 years old.    And you have the most wonderful pictures of her.  If you haven't given it any thought yet, start creating photo albums now.  The amount of pictures tends to get out of control pretty quickly, although by your 3k count, you've figured that out already.    Can't wait until you are able to share more photos!


----------



## TinkerChelle

jenn&nelsonrego said:


>



I could just eat her up!    She's a cutie patootie!


----------



## 2GirlsMama

Jenn,
Thanks for sharing.  She is an absolutely beautiful baby!  I can tell she has a nice disposition from the beautiful smile.  What a fantastic gift!  I can also tell you are already enjoying having a daughter!  They are the BEST!  So happy for you!


----------



## livinlife25

She is beautiful! glad I dragged this thread up instead of deleting it


----------



## OrlandoMike

2GirlsMama said:


> I can also tell you are already enjoying having a daughter!  They are the BEST!



Can we fast forward 17 years?   Talk to me then!  

I pitty the first boy to ring Nelson's door bell!


----------



## wallyb

Then we have the inevitable - 
"MOM, you're ruining my life!!! 
* door slam - stomp stomp stomp*
AKA - the tween years.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

OrlandoMike said:


> Can we fast forward 17 years?   Talk to me then!
> 
> I pitty the first boy to ring Nelson's door bell!



It's not dad we have to worry about, it Grandpa.  He is the one that carries a gun for a living!  



wallyb said:


> Then we have the inevitable -
> "MOM, you're ruining my life!!!
> * door slam - stomp stomp stomp*
> AKA - the tween years.



You promised she wouldn't have any of your traits!


----------



## Saxton

Jenn - she is beautiful!!!  She looks absolutely perfect and I love her hair!  Thanks for posting pictures here.


----------

